# July 2015 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies TESTING between 1st and 31st July 2015 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX , OTD , Outcome
Ostara , ICSI , 1st July , 
Raqueluchi , FET , 1st July , 
Max2012 , FET , 2nd July , 
Loulou32 , , 4th July , 
Moldog , IVF , 4th July , 
RonjaR , ICSI , 5th July , 
Smileyeggs , IVF , 5th July , 
GuthrieC , IUI , 9th July , 
SP19 , ICSI , 9th July , 
emeldamicheals , ICSI , 13th July , 
Sarahsuperdork , FET , 13th July , 
mer78 , IVF , 14th July , 
Hopefully2014 , IVF , 17th July , 
Babyninja , ICSI , 17th July , 
aliced , IVF , , 

[/csv]

  

If you want to be added just let me know.

Sharry xx​


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello I have been waiting for this thread to arrive  

Sharry please can you add me, I had FET on 19th June and OTD is 2nd July. 

Looking forward to seeing others joining on here soon


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi  my OTD is 1st July! I'm 6dp2dt today and still feeling quite positive!


----------



## RonjaR (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi, could you please add me? We had ICSI, 2 embryos transferred today. OTD is 5 July, seems a terribly long wait!


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi can you please add me, we had isci test date is 6th July!


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi everyone. Hoping you all get your BFPs. 
Sharry can you add me please? IUI today, OTD 9th July. Hoping to be one of the BFPs this time but not sure that the clinic got the timing right...crazy paranoia should just trust the professionals? 
Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello everyone

Does anyone have any plans to test early?  I'm 4dp3dt today.  I tested at 9dp3dt with my bfp in 2011, so thinking of doing the same this time round too. So that means I will test this Sunday. I'm on a natural cycle this time so no medication to keep af away which means I would be due af on Sunday anyway as my cycles are usually only 25 days anyway. I must say I am not missing those pessaries this time round 

Had mild cramps today, and from looking online, today should be the day that it starts to implant if all is going to plan.


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

I won't be testing early. I tested early during my first cycle and just prolonged the sadness. I like the tww bubble and I intend to enjoy every second of it! Lol

Oh, I forgot to ask - sharry, can you add me to the list pretty please? (OTD 1/7).


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi there,
this is my first time on a forum and I suppose im looking for advice, support and knowledge!
I had ET on Friday after collection on Wednesday (day 3). I was so devastated that none of them froze but I had 2 implanted, 4 cell, good quality. Is 4 cell any good?! Should they be bigger?

What does it mean when people say they 'hatch'? 

My test day is 5th July. roll on then...
thanks all.
Do I need to ask to be added here too?! Ive no idea what im doing! ha!


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi smileyeggs

Welcome to the 2ww. If you had egg collection on Wednesday and transfer on Friday then that would make your embryos to be day 2. And 4 cells at day 2 seems about right. My day 3 I had transferred on Friday was 7 cell from a frozen batch 4 years ago. The embryologst seemed to think my 7 cell looked good from the freeze. And if you were told they were good quality then thats good news.

The embryo hatches around day 6. At day 5 its a blastocyst and then day 6 it should hatch from its shell and attach to the utrrine lining. Then all being well it should implant on days 7-10. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Morning everyone in waiting. 
How is everyone feeling?  I am rather tender but apart from that I'm loving having my hubby demand I stay in bed and rest and he do all the cooking and chores!

What is everyone up to in the 2ww to keep busy?


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Morning ladies 

I am 7dp2dt  can't believe I'm exactly half way through! This time next week, we'll know whether it's worked! I'm mostly feeling exhausted and suffering with headaches and mild cramps.  Still feeling quite positive, but also scared that I'm setting myself up for another fall.

Smileyeggs - 4cell on day 2 is perfect  embryos should be 2-4 cells on day 2, so yours were spot on  I had two 4-cell embryos transferred too


----------



## ChirpyKP (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi ladies, I'm new here still getting my head around the lingo. I apologise in advance!!
This is our first and only round of IVF, we had our 1st son naturally 8 years ago. Since then we've had fertility probs. EC last thurs 13 collected, 11 mature and 6 fertilised with ICSI. Waiting 5 days was bad enough, I'm normally so patient!! All weekend I wondered how they were doing. ET yesterday with 1 top notch blastocyst and 1 not as good (should have asked more questions as to grading). PTD 3rd July, I feel a nervous wreck. Does anyone else feel useless? I feel like I daren't do anything, but don't want to be lazy!! I also feel far more sensitive, teary and scared than I ever imagined I would. So out of character for me. I already look pregnant, so bloated and can't zip up my jeans! Quite a bit of pain like I'm ovulating. Sorry I'm going on now lol, just after words of advice and wondering how you all feel. Im so confused what's going on in there. Sorry for my ramblings!! Wishing you all the best and thinking of you all whilst you wait. xxxx


----------



## ecellis (May 7, 2015)

Hi

I had 2 ICSI blastocysts transferred today! Waiting to test on 5th July!    xx


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Aww thanks so much for your support gals!
It really helps! Max, Ostara and Buttercup, your knowledge is ace! Get to the top of the class!
They don't tell you the nitty gritty. Like, I produced 17 eggs and only 6 fertilized and only 2 were any good... I was under the impression all 17 would be good and sorted and its not like that! I suppose I was a little under prepared.

Chirpy, I feel EXACTLY the same. Teary when im never like that, nervous, worried, confused!! etc! Im over analysing EVERY body function and ache. Im still swollen from the EC but its gone down about an inch over the last 2 days...

I want a specialist to say 'Yes, breast tenderness means it has worked'. 'Yes, hormonal means its worked'. I neeeed answers!

Aside from that, hope youre all holding out better than me  xx


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Ladies. Please can I be added to the group as well?. I had 2 blastocysts transfered on Monday. My test date is the 4th of July.
Chirpykp - We too have an 8 year old daughter which was conceived naturally. But have had problems ever since. This is the last chance Saloon for us as I no longer have any fallopian tubes and we also couldn't afford another cycle  
Ostara - Hi Hun I remember you from the June/July thread. I was on it at the beginning but got lost along the way  
 to everyone else.   I hope you are all bearing up. I've got bad period cramping already and massive headaches. So not feeling too good.


----------



## ChirpyKP (Jun 14, 2015)

Aww thanks very much smileyeggs. You've made me feel slightly normal, or maybe we're both hormonal loons.   I actually feel like a whale, I've never seen my stomach so bloated, glad yours is going down. I guess it's all the drugs that does this? 
Glad the other ladies reassured you about your eggs etc, it's so confusing isn't it. There's so much to learn and think about.  I hope the 2 you had put back are getting nice and cozy! Think you're right about having a specialist say those things!!  
Appreciate your reply xxx
Hi LouLou sorry to hear you're not feeling to great either, the things we put our selves through. I get what you mean about the last chance saloon.  It costs a bomb!! Fingers crossed  for you and all the other ladies. xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep chirpyKP and smileyeggs, I too am feeling very nervous trying to remain positive,  but then trying not to be over excited incase I am in for a fall. So today 5dp3dt and had quite a few twinges down there and starting to get sore boobs. At least I can't blame the side effects of any medication this time. 

I'm in work keeping busy during the 2ww. I work in an office so nothing too strenuous. I did exactly the same when I had my bfp. Just trying to carry on as normal really  But just not lifting anything too heavy. 

I wonder who our first tester will be?


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Can you add me please?
I had 2X8cell 3dt on Monday using ICSI. 
Alice x


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Morning ladies. How are we all feeling today ?  
I had a really restless night of cramping and weird nightmares   I have woke up this morning feeling really emotional. I feel like I'm going slightly mad   I also keep waking at 5.30am very strange.
Right best get on. I hope you all have good days   
 Aliced


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

I too had a restless night was up twice to pee, and then I couldn't get comfortable again in bed.  How is people sleeping side/back? I normally sleep on my tummy but haven't since transfer! Had a dull aching pain just like period pain on and off through the day not sure if that's good or not. I'm 3dp 3dt and whilst I'm pupo I don't won't be testing at all until test day. Currently laying in bed for an hour letting the pessary do its job! 
Is anyone doing anything different to help with implantation?


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi loulou  I remember you too! The June/July thread does moe very quickly! Lol.

I feel completely useless, chirpy! I think that's normal!

Hi ecellis and Alice! Hope the tww isn't driving you too crazy so far!

Smileyeggs, wouldn't that be great! If someone would just say "yep! That means it's worked!" I think it would be awesome if our toenails changed colour or something. Would be so much easier than this waiting around!

Hi Max  I think I'll be the first tester as my test day is 1st of July!

Buttercup, I always sleep on my side. I haven't done anything to help with implantation really. I took it easy for a few days after transfer, but I don't think there's really very much you can do that will affect it either way.

AFM, I'm 8dp2dt now, so if things have gone the way they should, my little embryos have completely implanted now, which means I'm at the point where it's either worked or it hasn't.  I really hope it's worked this time. I feel like it needs to have worked this time. I'm scared that I'm setting myself up for a fall, because I won't even let hubby talk about what we'll do if it doesn't work - I don't even want to think about it not working. We're all about the positive energy this time. I've had lining issues, so our first two cycles were quite negative, because I felt like they had failed before we even really got started. I refused to be that way this time. My lining was ever so slightly improved and I've fixed my thyroid issues this time and I just feel more positive. I'm determined to stay positive until I have a proven reason not to be!


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Max2012 - I think you did the best thing going back to work. My husband and I are both off and its been the longest 3 days ever sitting around analysing every twinge  

Buttercup89 - I usually sleep on my front as well, but have struggled just before egg collection as my boobs hurt so much. Although they are not so bad now, which now panics me as I think they cant be implanting  

Ostara - I think that's a great idea about your nails changing colour. As at least then we would know something is happening   

I'm just sitting on the sofa watching telly and slowly driving myself mad. I'm back on the school run today and helping out at brownies tonight as I think it would be better to be distracted


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi sharry
Could you add me please IVF EC 20th June ET 25th 2 blasts on board not so great quality though OTD 4th july
Hope your all ok girls.....the waiting begins xxx


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello,
Thanks for the welcome. I am at work, to try and keep myself occupied but I haven't really had any symptoms, is it too early? I had transfer on Monday.
Alice x


----------



## ChirpyKP (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi ladies how are you all feeling tonight? This waiting game is a killer isn't it! Trying to keep busy, but not over doing it is harder than I thought.  

Ostra - Thanks for confirming  it's normal to feel useless, don't know about you but when you're used to being a busy bee it's hard to take things steady without appearing like a hypochondriac!! Not much longer for your test day!! Do you have much planned for the next week?

Max - I get what you mean about the whole positive/not getting your hopes up too much thing. It's a fine line isn't it?!! It must help being at work? 

LouLou - I hope you're feeling better now, it must be all the hormones in our bodies making us emotional and teary. Combine that with restless nights and bad dreams  your bound to feel a little wobbly!!

Buttercup - I think it's fine to sleep in any position, you can't squash anything. Just get comfy and relax as much a you can.  I'm not doing anything different to help implantion, but worrying more than I thought I would that if I over stretch, strain, sneeze or cough that I might cause harm- silly I know!! 

Hello to all the new ladies, welcome to the waiting game  

Aliced - Keeping occupied seems to be key, otherwise you can over analyse every little thing the body does or doesn't do and it makes you twitchy lol. You won't notice too much yet I don't think, it's very early. It's easier said than done to tell you to relax, because I'm pretty much the same.
 xxx


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Has anyone else read all of June threads to see what they were talking about and what happened to them ladies?! Ha! I think I got to about page 16! 😜

I'm a teacher & it's play week so ive been incredibly busy today... Scared ive over done it but, my body is used to it I suppose? I had ET last Friday n rested for 4 days after, I should be fine now?! Any ideas?!

I hope July gals are a successful batch! Ostara don't u give up hope girl! U better be prepared to worry for the next 20 years... 👍👍

I keep feeling positive & then, when I think about it, I think it's actually impossible!! Other women have had better quality eggs than me n not made it... What's the success criteria?! I'm European & my husbands Irish- breeding is our heritage! Ha! 
Sleep well girls & not long now... Xx


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Please can you add me on too,  Sherry.  OTD 1st July after FET  of 2. Don't ask me how many days they are as I have no idea.... Can't remember after how many days we froze them last time.  They have lost quite a lot of cells during defrost so my odds are pretty low but I'm keeping positive but cautious!!!


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Smiley eggs I feel the same, positive one minute and negative the next.


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Morning ladies... awake again   haven't got a clue why I'm having such restless sleep. I've woken up to crampng pains again, feels just like the   is on her way. I've still got another week until I test, so all a scary waiting game now.  Moldog we test on the same date   

Right best get on. Sort the puppies out, sort my dd's pack lunch and get my positive hat on   have a good day ladies.


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi ladies!

I hope you're all well. I feel exhausted. I don't remember feeling this tired or this bloated during either of my previous cycles. I don't know whether that's a good sign or not! But it's definitely doing my head in. My cousin is getting married today and I'm not going because I just feel so tired and uncomfortable


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi, please can you add me to the list, underwent IUI on 19th June & OTD 5th July.  Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

How is everyone feeling? 

Sorry for no post yesterday but I was reading the thread to catch up last night and just fell asleep.  Was really very tired. Not sure if its the anxiety of not knowing or an early sign? It sounds like a mixture of symptoms for us all so far.

Well today its 7dp3dt for me, and like I said above starting to feel tired. But yesterday at work I started to feel a bit sick. Just a little.  Its started about 9am till about 11am. And exactly the same this morning but felt more sick. And my boobs have got more sore over past 3 days.  But then I think to myself surely its too early for these symptoms isn't it? Its different for me this time as I have had a natural fet so on no medication at all now. My af is actually due around Sunday / Monday time, but hospital gave me OTD of 2nd July. So I'm really hoping these are signs that my oestrogen and progesterone levels are rising. Also no mild cramps for past two days. Just twinges that are noticeable. 

It will be interesting to see what symptoms everyone is getting and what our outcomes will be.


----------



## ChirpyKP (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi ladies,
How we doing this afternoon?
*Ostra* Sorry you don't feel to good, such a shame you couldn't go to cousins wedding. Important you rest though. Does your family know what you're going through? Hope you have someone looking after you. xx

*Loulou* You must be tired after a few bad nights sleep! I really hope AF isn't on her way, that's exactly how I feel. Well done for getting your positive hat on, best thing to do. Feels like a long wait until next week doesn't it? Hope you get a better sleep tonight and a restful weekend. xx

Hello to any new ladies.

AFM well I just feel I might have been really silly as only had ET tues, I haven't really rested as such. ET day I did a little bit of clothes shopping with DH nothing strenuous. Weds I didn't really do anything too much, just lunch over a friends. Yesterday I did a big food shop and not sure if I did myself any favours pushing a trolley around. Had my mum help my get it in the car and into the house, she wouldn't have me lift heavy bags. Then I had a few family members over for lunch and I was busy getting it all ready back and fourth from house to garden. Today I have been pottering in the garden with my dad. I really think AF is on the way, lots of bloating, really sore (.)(.) and cramping in my back and tummy. I think it's too early for it to be anything other than AF, unless it's the cronine gel. I feel quite flat and teary, slightly dizzy and generally not me. Sorry to go on and sound moany. I'm such a positive person, I just don't want to get my hopes up. DH has made me sit on the sofa and chill. 
Have a great evening all of you.
*Sharry* please could you add me to front page, OTD 3rd July. Thanks


----------



## ChirpyKP (Jun 14, 2015)

*Max*. Sorry don't think I missed you out lol. Hope you're not feeling to sick. Fingers crossed the symptoms are a good sign. Do you feel quite different to how you normally would pre AF? I didn't think I'd read into my symptoms but it's hard not to isn't it. Only time will tell. Xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Chirpy

Aww its so hard not to carry on as normal isnt it. Yeah I've found being at work as kept me busy and I have done the shopping as normal too.

I don't really get amy af symptoms apart from my dh having to put up with my bad mood a couple of days before hand ha ha. I don't have any af cramps or sore boobs (I used to when i was younger though so do have experience of them lol), I just start spotting and then af comes soon after. So yes these symptoms are all making me very hopeful. Too hopeful I think.


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Chirpy, there's really no evidence to suggest that rest is necessary after ET. My clinic says to carry on as normal as long as you're not planning on running a marathon.  Your symptons can all be explained by the progesterone, so don't count yourself out yet!

Hi max! Being hopeful is a good thing - you don't want to spend the whole time feeling negative 

My family do know what I'm going through, so no one minds that I'm not there today. I'm scared of test day. I bought my pregnancy tests yesterday, but there's no risk of me testing early - I'm half afraid I won't be able to bring myself to do it on Wednesday!


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone - i had transfer done on 22 June (2 embies) from egg donor - had it done in spain, had 18 eggs, 14 fertilized and had 4 left by day 3 - they all had some degree of fragmentation and we had 2 with the less put in which was B grade . OMG how nervous am i - cramping on and off and 3 July might as well be next year, coz time is going far to slow lol.
Has anyone else had eggs with fragments that turned out ok?
I had egg donation in 2013 and had 2 grade A's put in on day 3 and 1 took and now have beautiful 15 month Girl......
if you can add me to your list sharry that will be great 3 July testing for me


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Hello,
I should have said I had ICSI and my otd is 6th July. 
I have had backache today?
x


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Good morning and happy weekend!

I am on my day 10 today & am testing next weekend. It's making me nervous how I will feel! How I might react...! You get so used to negative HPT's... Will it be the same?! Aaahhhh! & then you've got to wait 3 minutes for the result!! Double ahhhhh!!

I've tried to get into a zone now where I don't think about it cus I was going round the twist... It's not working really but it's helping a wee bit!

Betty, your story has spurred me on a bit more! Woop woop! A Success story! 
Ostara, you've got to look after you! That's what's important now...
Chirpy, I feel like I've been pushing my luck a bit & doing too much but it's the only way to 'forget' and be normal! I'm hitting the sales today because I think, whatever will be will be... If there's a baby inside me, it better get used to shopping!! 😉


----------



## Ljay (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all. This is my first IVF, ET on 17th June. I'll be home testing on 4th July. I'm hoping we all get our BFP's. 

The 2WW is utter agony. This weekend I realised that I'm running low on Progynova,  so I'm having to reduce my dose until I can see the doctor for a prescription on Monday. I hope this doesn't affect the little beans in here.

Please add me to the list, Sharry.


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Morning ladies. I hope we are all well  
Today I have no symtoms at all except slight period pains. No sore boobs either  
So i'm taking myself off to the cinema with my dd to see Minions to take my mind off things.  I hope you all have a good day. This week is torture


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi everyone 

Betty, welcome to our little group and congrats on being PUPO! I can't answer your question, I'm afraid, because I've never had a bfp, but I have my fingers crossed for you 

Alice, I've had a bit of back ache too. No idea whether it's a good sign or not! Lol.

Smileyeggs, I'm nervous too. I feel different this time, but still scared that it hasn't worked again 

Hi Ljay  it's funny how clinics are different, isn't it? I thought my clinic were the longest wait for testing, with 16 days after egg collection, but it sounds like yours is even longer, since we had transfer on the same day and I'm testing on the 1st. I agree - the tww is agony!

Loulou, I think taking your mind off things is a good idea! Symptom spotting will make us all crazy! Lol.

I'm exhausted  I have literally never been this tired. I'm getting more and more nervous about test day. The last year has been so awful and I don't know if I Ian keep putting myself through this torture, but I have no choice because the alternative is giving up! I really hope this time is the one for us


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Hi all, 
Please can I join you?
I had a 5 day hatching blastocyst transferred this morning so I have officially started my 12 day wait! OTD is 9th July - eeeeeeek!

I am also extremely lucky to have another 8 hatching blasts which are being frozen. 

This is so nerve wracking...

Hope you are all doing ok.

Xx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Afternoon all,

Feeling really tired this afternoon, not sure if it's because I went for a 40 minute walk or whether it's (praying) pregnancy related. I am 5 dp 2 day transfer and have suffered with the period cramps, tender breasts, not getting comfortable to sleep etc for last 4 days.

Today I have had hardly any cramping which I can remember but have felt really tired still.  Is anyone still cramping have 5dt? Worried that if I'm not cramping maybe it's not working.  We had a battle at the very start so fearing the worst will happen. 

When should I be looking out for implantation signs e.g spotting? Ostara did you have any spotting I see your a 2 day transfer too.


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi buttercup, I haven't had any spotting. I don't think everyone does. I've had mild cramps pretty much every day since transfer and I'm exhausted, but no spotting. 

Hi MrsM  congrats on being pupo and on  your frosties


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

Thank you, Ostara   Only 4 days to go 'til test day for you - good luck and I will keep my fingers' crossed for you. Xxx


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow Mrs M! Frosties are amazing! 
Buttercup, I'm 2dt & ive not had any spotting... I'm not sure this is a cert criteria?! I hope not!
My period is due in 2 days tho so we will see what happens.
My cramping stopped a couple of days ago & it was only mild to start with, my overies were the biggest pain for me., I'm on day 10 n feel 'normal' apart from breast tenderness which is probably from the hormone shots...

It's difficult not to worry.

I spent up today in the sales & got some 'stretchy' tops in case...! It was excellent therapy & took my mind off it for a few hours! 

Hope everyone's having a great weekend of sunshine xxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi people

I'm not officially on the 2ww yet - still waiting for ovulation (38 yrs old and single, doing home insemination).  This will be my 10th cycle and I hope the last.

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi ladies, hope your all well  
Wanted to share my news with you in the hope that it gives you ladies hope, if that makes any sense. After 8 yrs of tcc and numerous failed treatments I had a devastating ivf cycle in May where despite having 17 mature follicles only 1 egg was retrieved! You can't imagine how devastating that was and the only egg that was retrieved was 10% fragmented. That cycle failed also, surprise,surprise. Anyway to cot a long story short, I was told I had no eggs left and the little that probably was there were to damaged to EVER have successful treatment and my only option was egg adoption. Refusing to give up I decided to have my very last go before ending my infertility journey. This month I had medicated cycle but with timed intercourse and no cyclogest or blood thinning injections or anything! I am placed in the unexplained secondary section. 
I had hot baths and lots of tea/coffee no alcohol and couple of days ago at only 9dpo - 11dp trigger I got my bfp which have been getting stronger and today at 11 dpo the line is super dark!
I just hope it's a sticky one as I've had chemicals and early losses in the past. Ive had no symptoms whatsoever this time apart from period type cramps where as in negative cycles I've had nausea and metalic taste etc, etc. 
so please ladies, never ever give up hope and I pray for all of those suffering with the evils of infertility to have their well deserved bfp! Good luck to you all


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow that's fantastic *lambie* keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congratulations Lambie!


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you ladies  
Still in shock as I had dismissed this cycle thinking there's no way it was going to work after what happened last month! Still being cautious because of previous history and otd isn't till 1st July. xx


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi all
Just into my 2ww as had fet Friday 
Approx 3 hours after transfer I had spotting (only once) where a streak of pink blood mixed with cm does that mean it's all over already?? 
Good luck to all xx


----------



## ema82 (Jun 27, 2015)

This is my first cycle of iui and I'm coming to the end of my 2ww. I took a test on day 10 and 11 and got a negative it hit me really hard and my partner. My period hasn't started yet but I'm assuming it hasn't worked. Didn't realise the 2ww would be so hard xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Lambie that is fantastic news.  Congratulations!  

Inaaya I wouldn't worry hun. I was told this happens often after transfer and not to be alarmed if it does. If you have had nothing since then I wouldn't be worried. 

AFM I cracked and tested this morning at 9dp3dt and got my   only faint line as expected at this early stage, but its definitely there.


----------



## Inaaya (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks max and massive congrats!!
Wishing u a happy and healthy 9 months 
Did u have any symptoms x


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Innaya.

Yes I did. I was on a natural cycle this time so no medication so was able to but the symptoms down to my own hormones.  I have had sore boobs (esp nips) and felt sick for past few days. I had mild cramping around time of implementation that turned into twinges a few days later. I'm also feeling full with my food really quickly, so struggling to eat a full meal like I normally would.

With my last bfp though I didn't start to feel sick until about 8 weeks so different this time.


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Congratulations max


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations max xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

LH surge today - yipee!

Not sure when to do this, only got 1 chance this month due to lack of funds. Got no fertile CM yet so reckon I will wait until tomorrow. This is so nerve wracking.


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Congratulations Max


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Congratulations Max and Lambie x


----------



## Nicole1708 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good luck ema 82 I wish I could tell you the 2ww gets easier but I'm afraid it doesn't


----------



## Nicole1708 (Aug 7, 2009)

Great news max and lambie. 

Max you're making me want to test tomorrow - I would be 9 days post 3 day embie then. Was trying to hold off a bit longer but otd ridiculously far away on Friday.


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Sharry, can you please add me to your list please? OTD - 12th July. x x


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Gosh Nicole, ive just read Ur pink writing, you've had a hec of a journey. Wishing u all the luck lady!

Can u use the preg test they give u early?! Will that be accurate?! My test day is the 5th but that makes me 18days gone! I'm going to do it on the 4th I think! Will it make much difference?!

I daren't use a HPT from the shop... It will confuse me if its a false reading! 

I'm in a low atm because I've AF symptoms & she's due any day... Anyone else?!

Xxxx hope everyone's had a great wkend? Or... Low stress weekend I shud say! Xxx


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

What an emotional day....6dp 2dt and woke feeling really emotional not sure what was going on. Went to church and literally just burst into tears during worship for what I say is no reason but I think deep down its anxiety and fear of is this working. Feeling exhausted and a tad nauseous but only when I am still. Met my newborn baby cousin yesterday another ivf baby called Poppy Beatrice. The very name husband and I planned for any potential daughter we have! Planning a very lazy day tomorrow as I'm feeling drained. Hope everyone had a relaxing weekend x


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Evening Ladies...
I'm 6days past a 5day transfer and i've started bleeding. So I'm afraid im out. I've got awful period pains, and after numerous miscarriages and ectopics I know it hasnt worked  
I wanted to wish everyone the best of luck


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry, loulou  is it definitely your period coming? You won't know for sure until test day, although I can imagine how awful you feel and how hard it must be to keep hoping


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Loulou don't give up now. I was chatting to my mum who said she bled the full term. Also, my sister had a bleed when she first got pregnant & specialists told her it was still the egg nuzzling into the goodies in Ur uterus. Don't say Ur out just yet. It's hard to stay focused & positive but u must...

Read June posts from page 18, there's a few inspiring/positive stories on there
I've needed a boost today cus I have really bad period cramps & I'm convinced AF on her way. 
I'm a bit fed up. I will know this time next week... I daren't test before but am tempted...

Xxxx


----------



## Loulou32 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thankyou ladies   means a lot. Will keep you updated. But just got that feeling,  we know our own bodies eh


----------



## Nicole1708 (Aug 7, 2009)

Smileyeggs, thanks for noticing, hope I'm due some good luck! 

I've bought some superdrug early tests, say are accurate 4 days before period, I think I'd be due period around wed, so gonna hove it a go tomorrow/tues. I'm gonna keep the official stick the clinic gave me until the official day


----------



## Nicole1708 (Aug 7, 2009)

P.s. Anyone having period cramps, that is exactly how I felt when I got my bfp. Absolutely undistinguishable. 100 per cent thought I knew my own body and that period was imminent. I was wrong! (And I don't say that v often!)


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Its weird - my hubby is so positive and me.....well not at all. Last night and this morning real cramping like period pains - my period would have started tomorrow or wednesday (just hope its not that) - ment to  be testing on friday if i can hang out that long!


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

To the ladies cramping or spotting, don't take any notice, they can be caused by pregnancy.

My DD who is 19, when I was pg with her I had cramping and bleeding for 4 days when my period was due and the pg tests said negative until I was 6 weeks pregnant. I had what they call a 'threatened miscarriage' but she survived and I went on to have a 7lbs girl at 42 weeks. She's now a photographer and is engaged.

My son who is 8, I had MAJOR cramping with him when my period was due, so much so I couldn't move and it was all day, very severe (worse than my labour pain with DD). I thought OMG, I'm going to get the worst period ever but the next day there was nothing so that tipped me off that something was up so I did a test which was positive.

Really you can't tell whether something is AF or PG until you get the full blown period or the doctor says you aren't because in the early stages the 2 conditions - AF and PG - are very similar.

Myself, I am now officially in the 2ww - did the insem late last night as I got all the signs then, the egg white CM, painful ovaries etc. This morning all my symptoms are gone so I think I was right to do it then.


----------



## Ljay (Feb 14, 2012)

What a struggle this 2ww is. 12 days post 3dt.

I hope all you ladies are holding up.

I've had twinges and cramping and sore boobs, but I know that could just be the meds. If I could get a blood test, then I'd know by Thursday, since my clinic is in Madrid, I've been advised to wait till Saturday to do a urine test. This is agony! 

I nearly crumbled and took an early test yesterday, but noticed it was out of date so threw it away. Today I feel I don't want to know. Does that make sense?


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Good morning Ljay - i also had day 3 transfer in spain and im to test on 3rd - i too have such sore boobs, weird dreams, tiredness and headaches and such cramping - feels just like my period is coming!


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi guys, 

Ok so I'm in day 8 from et of my 2ww and trying to keep busy, occupied, open mindied, positive but starting to wonder what other people's symptoms might be.

Anyone else have any symptoms that I can compare to that went on to be bfp? 

Many thanks from a going slightly crazy lady...


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Im 7 days into my 2WW - sore boobs,headaches,tiredness,cramping - just hoping its all a good sign and not the dreaded curse!
When are you due to test?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

bfp symptoms for me were totally starving after eating, hips felt like being pulled apart and my normal pre-af spots & bad skin didn't happen in fact I was glowing which made me suspect something was up   I didn't have any sore boobs or feel sick etc until around 8 weeks or later

x


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Mmmm thanks guys I suppose everyone is different. I'm feeling really tender and bloated in my stomach plus tender boobs and tired. Hoping this is a good sign. I test on Saturday


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

when it comes to symptoms at this stage it's so hard to predict especially if you are on progesterone which can mimic a lot of early pregnancy symptoms. This time the only symptom I had leading up to test day was AF type cramping and bloating, no sore boobs or any of the typical early symptoms. 
I tested 3 days early and was shocked to get a BFP because I totally thought it was over. 
Some people get no symptoms at all and still go on to get a BFP x


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Good evening ladies!
Only 2 more sleeps for some of u! How exciting! 
I'm on a plus today. I've convinced myself I'm mildly ohss because I've had pains for 2 days now & that must mean my body is secreting hcg! 

We will see... Trying to stay realistic but it's difficult not to totally brain wash yourself! 

How is everyone else doing? Well I hope? Lots of ace tv shows on at the min to take minds off things. I've got reports to write, that's fairly keeping me busy! Ha!

Goodnite girls & good luck xx


----------



## Nicole1708 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi everyone, I've been testing early - got a negative yesterday and today with no hint of a line. I know otd not til Friday but that would be 16 days - tomorrow is 14 days so it should really be showing up by now on one of the early test kits. I'll let you know if anything changes come otd.


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi everyone, I know I shouldn't have but I tested this morning (OTD 5th July), it came up BFN. I know there's still 5 days left before OTD but could this change


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello everyone. Can I please join you. I had my ET yesterday. So I am PUPO. I had 3 embies transferred. 2 blasts (grade A&B) and 1 morula (grade A). Right now I am only 1dp5dt. Looking forward to getting know you all and will read all the previous posts. Baby dust to everyone....


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Nicole - I think you are testing to early - didnt you have a 2DT? I had a 3DT and not due to test till friday - at day 8 after a 3 day transfer hCG only just starts to enter the bloodstream - the earliest i will test is Thursday and again Friday and Saturday just to be sure!


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi guys anybody got any symptoms I'm 5dp 5dt feeling like I'm out already, OTD is Saturday xx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Moldog - No you are not out. You are just 5dp5dt. Some people don't get symptoms and end up with bfp. Besides, most symptoms you get now are mostly from the drugs. However, I believe implantation should have happened for you or is happening now for a late implanter. I am not having any symptom too but am only 1dp5dt with 3 embies on board. Will you test early or will wait for OTD?


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, how are you all?

I'm 13dp2dt, so test day is tomorrow. Part of me wants to just not test and stay in my bubble forever! I'm still feeling really rough - so tired and quite bloated. I went to work this morning, but came home because I felt so unwell and just couldn't focus. Really hoping we get good news tomorrow!


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi *emelda* thank you I'm just having one of those days, don't think I will test early you'd think I'd be used to this by now!! X


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello everyone, finally i can post here, just had a 5dt put back in.  I see some familiar names pop up here. I'm officially PUPO as of today! Do we start counting dpt after ET or on day of ET?


----------



## just-in-time (Jun 19, 2015)

hi ladies, I am only just at the beginning of my journey but was reading this thread out of interest and notice some of you are very close to your test date. Wanted to wish you all well and look forward to reading your success stories.   for you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

I honestly can't believe I get to say this... Because there have been times in the last few years when I thought it would never happen for me... But I tested early this afternoon (OTD is tomorrow, so I figured it would be accurate and I wanted to get it out of the way after coming home from work feeling so ill) and it's a BFP!! A super strong, popping up before the control line, not even needing to squint BFP!!

I feel truly blessed right now! My husband is at work until later and I can't wait to tell him! I never thought I'd get to surprise him with the news that I'm pregnant, so I ran to the shop and bought a little silver gift box to put the test in and a good luck card (figure he's going to need a bit of luck in March 2016!)

I'll still test in the morning - I used a first response today and I want to see the word PREGNANT on a digital test lol - and part of me is scared that it will be taken away from me. But right now, I'm just so pleased that it's finally happened for me!

Good luck to everyone else who's due to test this week and to everyone going through EC and ET


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

CONGRATULATIONS OSTARA! Maybe just maybe it's more than one in there!!  I'm 9dp 2dt and already dreading testing on Monday. I have to say with your recent posts I suspected you would get a BFP!


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you, buttercup  I was hoping that all the tiredness and nausea were a good sign, but I was scared to believe it! I'm still scared to believe it!! I don't think I'll believe it until I see a heartbeat (or two!!)

I hope my good luck spreads to the rest of the group!


----------



## 2nd time lucky (Jul 6, 2014)

OMG Ostara that is AWESOME news! I am so pleased you've got your BFP finally. That genuinely has made me so happy. Dreams can come true. Enjoy every second of this wonderful feeling. Just amazing! X x


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations *ostrara* that is fantastic news  Xx


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh wow congratulations Ostara, so wonderful. 

I'm set to test Saturday officially but think I'll test early Thursday. Can't bare it!! Had a few symptoms but not sure if its the dreaded monthly....I'm praying    

Good luck everyone else xxx


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

That's just what this thread needed! Some positive news!! Many many congrats ostara!! I bet ur still in shock!! Woo hoo!

I hope I can share the feeling! I'm 11dp2dt & my test date is Sunday but I bought a first response at lunchtime for Saturday! I considered a digital but I wanted old fashioned lines! 

Good luck everyone! I'm so pleased we've got a success story... Come on gals!!
Xx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations Ostara that's wonderful news ^  

I'm looking forward to hearing all the news regarding symptoms as I'm only 1 day post a 6 day blastocyst transfer 

Good luck girls  
Diva las vegas


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Inurdreams - I think tomorrow is 1dp5dt for you since you had ET today.

Ostara - congratulations dear. I wish you a happy, healthy and safe pregnancy.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi Ladies

How's it going? I shall have to look back and see how many BFP's there are since I was last on here. I'm 2dpo and feeling positive, no symptoms of anything yet which in itself is good since my 9 negative cycles all had crazy pms symptoms from about 2 days after the inseminations, so I'm hoping nothing at all is good news.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'd love to join! I had a successful thaw this morning so 1x 2BB blast was transferred this afternoon. Good luck everyone. 

Sharry, can I be added? FET, OTD 13th July.


----------



## Ljay (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations Ostara, I think we had ET on the same day.....ooh I'm very tempted to test....my OTD is Saturday. 

Fantastic news.


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Welcome to the new ladies  
I've just eaten a massive burger & I feel so uncomfortable. My tummy is still swollen from the EC, is anyone else's? Mine doesn't seem to have shrunk & I look 9months pregnant!!

Max, we've not heard from u in a while? Everything ok?

Keep up your strength girls! 1 more sleep until July! It's our month!! Xxxx


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

I believe we did, Ljay, and yours was a 3dt wasn't it? Mine was a 2dt, so you're technically a day ahead of me! Saturday seems like a very long time to wait - that's 17 days after transfer and 20 days after your egg collection, isn't it?? Unless my maths is rubbish (which wouldn't surprise me!) Normally, I don't recommend early testing, but I don't think it would count as early for you! Lol.


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Smileyeggs - Sorry, I can't help much cos I feel very okay. Not bloated. Fx you are okay and not ohss. Did you produce plenty eggs?


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

congratulations Ostara, amazing news.

A bit of tmi question here but does anyone know anything about the changes to your cervix during the 2ww. Mine went really high and soft for 2 days and is now low and firm. I have read(obsessively googled) that a high cervix indicates pregnancy but it may take weeks to happen but I can't seem to find anything about it going up then coming back down? I have only noticed these changes when doing my cyclogest pessary. 
A very confused Alice x


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Alice, I think I read that the position of the cervix means very little in the tww, but if can tell you that mine is low and firm at the moment.

From what I remember from my midwifery training (I only completed my first year before finding out about our infertility and quitting so that we could focus on the ivf), the cervix will get higher as the uterus grows and stretches. Towards the end of pregnancy, it's usually very high (which is why vaginal examinations are sometimes tricky! lol) but I think it's impossible to tell during the tww x


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

thank you and a huge congratulations again. 
I know I need to step back from google and just ask the experts.
Wishing you a healthy 9 months.
Alice x


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Emelda I think it might be mild ohss... My tummy is literally bursting out & it hurts still... I'm going to call care tomorrow and ask them what they think.
Alice, I too am Google mad but u can never find answers... Only speculations! & I don't have a clue about cervix... Don't even know where mine is!! 😉
Is anyone else still very bloated? I had ET on the 17th June & 17 eggs!! Otd 5th June.

Xx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello

Sorry not posted on here for 2 days. Yes everything is ok thanks smileyeggs. After getting my BFP on Sunday,  I started to have brown blood/discharge on the Monday and ultimately assumed if was over as soon as it had begun. But it seemed to stop by teatime yesterday and I did anither first response again this morning and had a nice clear line so feel relieved but still cautious. OTD is Thursday so will mention it to hospital when I call with my result. Ive read it could just be implantation bleeding and that this is common to have around time period would be due.

Congratulations ostara. Thats great news.

Good luck to those soon to test.


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Smileyeggs - I think you should notify your clinic. Ohss is no joke. It won't prevent you from having your bfp but could get worse with pregnancy. Maybe admission but the person will eventually be okay. Am hoping its not it. Fx for you dear.


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Me neither Smileyeggs till I began to use the pesseries. 
I am also bloated with sore boobs. 
Good luck to everyone who is testing.


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ladies I'm truely disappointed in myself as I promised I would wait until the OTD BUT.....it's a BFP!!!! It is not a strong perfect line but it's a line and it is 5 days before test day, have had some really bad headaches and tiredness last two days.  This little miracle is a miracle it started life as an immature egg which matured over night to be fertilised the next afternoon my perfect and excellent 2 cell was put back the next morning (2dt) God truely has answered my prayers. I am Truely Blessed x


----------



## tina_t (Apr 17, 2015)

TEST DAY - I got my BFP so happy right now


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Congratulations Tina - I tested also this morning 2 days early and i also got the BFP - i had 2 embies put in grade B with % of fragmentation and it worked - I must admit i had almost but convinced myself that it hadnt worked - had the most dreadful pains just like my period was on its way, so just goes to show!!

Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Congratulations girls! A lovely that we all get to be pregnant together


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

I am so pleased I was shown this site, it's so lovely to be supported by others and also being able to show the care back too.  Right now I can't stop smiling and trying to think of unique ways to tell my husband! I'm away this weekend so thinking of leaving him clues everywhere around the house that might lead to the precious test!


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations Buttercup, betty and tina!


----------



## LP01 (Jan 9, 2012)

Congratulations to all of you with you bfp. 
Which clinics were you at? Just out of interest. 

I was gonna test early but hubby is now away till fri night and official test day is sat anyway so may as well wait...agghhhh really want to know but on the other hand happy in my little hope bubble.


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Buttercup, Betty -congrats!

LP01 - good luck hope you get your bfp. I know it's the most horrible moment waiting for that pee stick!

Hope we get more bfp's for July! Hope I'm one of them (because I really enjoy making my DH the slave around the house   )


----------



## Honeybee75 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi all, I'm a little late joining at 10dp3dt (treatment in the Czech Republic).

Congratulations to all the bfps on here   it gives us all hope!

Alice - I hadn't even really thought about my cervix but mine's super soft at the moment, I'm having a really hard time keeping the pessaries up   

AFM I'm slowly going out of my mind in the 2ww (otd is Sunday but I'm planning to test Saturday). For the past 3 days I've had low, consistant af type tummy ache and I'm so worried this hasn't worked   Af isn't actually due until Sunday so these cramps are pretty early but they feel exactly like the cramps I get with my af. It's so hard to know what's going on in there!


Babydust to all x


----------



## Ljay (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations to all you ladies with BFPs.  I hope it's catching😊

Ostara - you're right, it seems a terribly long time. They advised a blood test tomorrow,  but I can't arrange,  so they insist I must wait till Saturday for a HPT. The reason is what they call false negatives. My IVF nurse said that even taking a HPT in the afternoon rather than the morning can effect thd reliability of the result. I'm thinking I'll take tg ed test on Friday, a compromise.  2ww has gotten easier as I dread knowing for sure.

Fingers crossed for all.


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

A big congratulations to all who got their bfp. Let's hope this run of bfp's continues x


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

There seem to be loads of BFP's this cycle. When I was here about two months ago everyone was getting negatives. I hope there's something in the water and I'll get my BFP too. I'm about 3dpo and still no cramps yet - on all my negative cycles I got horrendous cramps all the way through from ov till my AF so I'm still hoping nothing is a good sign.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I read somewhere (probably the DM, ha!) that fertility treatments are more successful in the summer... maybe the vit D? I hope so anyway!


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Ostara, Buttercup,  tina & Betty - Congratulations on your BFP.. I wish you a happy, safe and healthy nine months pregnancy. It seems like this July will be a month of testimonies. I hope I will be part of the testimony. So as you all....

Honeybee - Hey, I remember you. Welcome and fx for you dear....

Hello everyone else....


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi Sharry,
Please can you add me, had 2 5 day transfer today.
Our 4th ivf cycle. First bfp last year but sadly ended in miscarriage of twins


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Well, ive missed so much!! massive congrats to everyone on their BFP's!! Looks like you've joined us at he right time Mer78!

I did call the clinic about my pain and massive bloated tum and they've recommended I test early. Because it could be ohss but if its a pregnancy then that's probably whats causing the pains in the night, just the way my body is dealing with it!
I have to measure my tum every morn and night and monitor it. Im glad I called really.
Anyone else had this?

cant wait for the morning and testing... positivity is catching! does that mean everyone is having March babies?!
xxx


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Smiley eggs are you testing tomorrow Sending you loads of luck. 
Hopefully this forum is catching and our BFP are on their way
Yeehoooo 😃


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hope you're ok Smileyeggs, I have a lot of trapped wind pain today and I'm very bloated. I had a FET though so it can't possibly be OHSS? I'm blaming it on the cyclogest.


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Congratulations buttercup,  tina and betty. I make that 5 BFP's so far and it's only 1st July. Lets hope its a lucky thread for everyone. 
Well I am still having some brown discharge. Not alot, but OTD is tommorrow when I can ring the hospital with my result so will ask them what they think. Still a very clear positive line when I tested again this morning though and my boobs are definitely giving off positive signs lol. 

Hope you are feeling better today smiley eggs. And good luck for your test tomorrow!

Good luck to all the testers in the morning


----------



## raqueluchi (Apr 29, 2012)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news but a BFN for me this morning.  It was kind of to be expected really as the quality had speed during the defrost but I still was hoping for a miracle.  This is where we get off the ÍVF train and accept that we were amazingly lucky the first time around and that we are to be a family of 3. I feel blessed every day for that.  Good luck everyone else... Xxxx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Racquel - sorry to hear you got bfn. Crazy as it may sounds I would give anything to have 1 child and would be happy with just one  

AFM, I'm on 2dp5dt. I'm slightly worried now. I know it's early days, but I have no symptoms and not even sore boobs anymore, suppose it's good in a way because I know AF is far far away. Anyone got no symptoms and gone on to get bfp?

Sarah - how's your symptoms?

Max - good luck!


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Raquel - big hugs dear. Sorry for the bfn. Take care of yourself

Inurdreams - makes us the same. I am 3dp5dt and I am having no symptoms at all. The little things I felt stopped yesterday 2dp5dt after I had a mild cramping and hooking down my abdomen. Now am worried that something went wrong or things didn't work. However, feeling or not feeling anything proves nothing. Its too early and anything we feel may be from the drugs. Even the pain on my right side has reduced so much. With my twins I didn't have much symptoms. Except pain at the right side which I believe is the fluid accumulating back in the follicles following EC but thought it was ectopic at the time. Also, I had little brown blood that I just saw when wiped in the tissue and that was once. I always look at the tissue whenever I wipe now but nothing and I doubt if I will see anything because am already conscious of it. We can only know if it worked or not when we test. Fx for us all but to be sincere I am going crazy and not feeling anything is making it worse. I have another shot of my gestone injection today. Is anyone else on gestone injection for additional luteal support. Also, is anyone else inserting cyclogest throught the anus and do they work the same way whether anus or vagina.

hello all pupo ladies. Are you ladies going as crazy as I am.? Are you working or home for the 2ww.


----------



## Ljay (Feb 14, 2012)

Racquet,  I'm sorry to hear your news. You are blessed anx you recognise that so I admire your attitude. 

Emelda - yes, I'm going crazy too. I'm now at that stage where I don't want to know. OTD Saturday, but I'm doing a test this afternoon,  in the comfort that a negative may not be a negative, just the wrong time. 

I don't want to know, but I don't want to wait any longer - Aaarrgh!

Fx for us all. xxx


----------



## Honeybee75 (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi

A sad post from me I'm afraid. I started bleeding this morning, 4 days before AF and otd are due (Sun 5th) so I tested and got a BFN (frer). I'll test again on Sunday but I'm not hopeful. Absolutely gutted, this was our first treatment and we felt very positive about the whole process so it's hit us hard. Big day at work today so I'm struggling but I'll bounce back and get stronger, we're not done with trying to have a family just yet.

Lots of hugs to you all, whatever stage you're at, thank you for all your support and good luck for the future xxx


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Raquel, I'm so so sorry. Massive congrats for getting this far, you really are an inspiration.

I got my BFP this morn. Still in shock! 

Good luck to everyone! I hope u all get Ur happy ending xxx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Smileyeggs - wow!!! Congratulations dear. I wish you a happy, safe and healthy nine months

Ljay - Am thinking early morning urine will be more accurate.

Honeybee - sorry to hear your news. I hope its not over for you but even if it is. Take care of yourself and when you are ready you try again. Never give up because I know It will definitely work out for you. I also felt shattered when I got bfn at my first try because I never thought it would ever fail considering I was even way younger then. Now, as much I always pray it works out for me. I also always keep an open mind when going through tx. Its a difficult roller coaster but one guarantee is that we will all become mothers one day. Fx things can still change for you. Sunday is still far and people also bleed during pregnancy and some other get late results. Its never over until it is over. Easier said than done.


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Huge Congrats Smileyeggs - im so happy for you - Im still in shock myself - hey all going well we will both be delivering in March xx


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm so so sorry to the ladies who read bfn this morning. My phone hadnt loaded all the messages up.
I know this is just words but use the forum to help and support u. U shud be incredibly proud of yourselves. U will be mothers & u will be amazing, loving ones. 
Whether it's to your own, adopted, or even your relatives/neighbours kids. You're wonderful, caring, strong women & I think sometimes, we feel so weak, we lose sight of this.

Don't rule urself out yet... The best of luck to all and the safest of pregnancies to all the bfp's! 

Xxxxx


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Congratulations, smileyeggs!! 

I'm so sorry that we've some BFNs today  ladies, I'm so sorry  I wish I knew what to say, but from my own experience, I don't think there is anything anyone can say  we're all here for you if you need support though.

I had to come home from work again today  I'm so exhausted. I know it's a good sign and I feel so blessed and so happy... I just couldn't focus on work  so I just came home sick. I don't think work are too pleased  they're very happy for us, but the fact that I'm this ill already isn't great  my sickness record is pretty poo (I had some time off with anxiety and depression after our second cycle) and I worry that they're going to get funny about me having more time off  my Bradford factor score thingy is high and I don't know where I stand in terms of pregnancy-related illness. 

At the end of the day though, we've been waiting for this pregnancy for years. My priority has to be looking after myself and I can't do that if I'm sitting in the toilet at work in tears.

I hope everyone else is ok. Sorry for the lack of personals.


----------



## Ljay (Feb 14, 2012)

Well, I just got a BFN. I'm going to try a morning test just in case, but I'm not hopeful. 

I work every morning, running my B&B which is why I've been avoiding a morning test, don't want to greet my guests swollen eyes and snotty nose. Lol. 

Now I've had that first BFN I think I'll be ok if it's just confirmed - not a wreck.

Best wishes to all  - I'll keep you posted.  xxx


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm sorry, Ljay  but maybe your clinic set OTD so late for a reason. I don't think you can really completely count yourself out until test day. I hope you get better news tomorrow! X


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ostara which groups have you joined since your BFP?

Have had horrid headaches all day, been drinking loads of water. It really hasn't sunk in yet. Hormones are everywhere. Have felt nauseous for the last 7 days...praying I don't suffer too much in the first trimester!

From using the IFV calculator 'Tiny One' is due 12th March 2016!!!


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Congratulations to all who got their bfp and big hugs to those who are disappointed. 
Alice x


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha Buttercup my date will be 11th March if all goes to plan...I too was wondering what groups to join. All very exciting.

My clinic have said im to have a scan at 7 weeks....seems so far away x


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm in the early pregnancy and waiting for early scans group at the moment - I don't think there is a mark due date group yet. What about you guys?


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Bad news for me today.  I had another positive test again this morning,  but at dinner I started to bleed heavy, so went to my local epu.
Had my bloods taken this afternoon and have to go back on Saturday for a repeat test. They said bleeding doesn't necessarily mean its over, but I feel like af in full swing now,  so I kind of know its over really. Feel so sad that after 5 days of being pregnant that its now over. I just feel exhausted from this emotional roller coaster. Part of me wants to get straight back onto another transfer next month and part of me just wants to move on and be happy with the Son I have.  

Good luck to the rest of you and congratulations smiley eggs.


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm out too, tested this morning and I've started to spot BFN for me.

Sorry for all the other BFN & good luck to all you ladies in early pregnancy xx


----------



## Smileyeggs (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank u very much for your kind congrats!
I'm so sorry max... Keep fighting girl, Ur stronger than u think! We all are.

I hope for the best for everyone & huge well done for getting to this stage. I thought IVF was a horrible procedure, to survive it means u shud be so so proud of yourself! To want to do it again shows determination & resilience! 

Xxxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

So sorry Max and Moldog.

Max - don't lose hope, I had a 4 day 'period' with my first pregnancy, starting at 6 weeks pregnant. My DD survived and is now 19. It is possible.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Congrats Smileyeggs! That's wonderful.

I'm 4dpo and so too early to tell anything. I don't have any pre-menstrual pain (which I usually get right from OV through to AF) but my ovaries are sore and have been for days. I have looked that up on the internet as I'm sure post-ovulation pain isn't supposed to go on for days - it has done this in all my cycles for the last year but I can't find any information on it. Perhaps my ovaries are just getting old and working harder? (I'm 3, but no 'period pain', no backache so I'm trying to be quietly optimistic.


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry to all the amazing women who have had BFN, hang in there and be strong.
Also congrats to those BFP. 
Forgot to say Sharry my test date is 14/7.
Eeekk very nervous but feeling positive as well


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Sadly AF this morning before OTD  on 5th July, so tested like instructed and defo BFN  
Congratulations to all the BFP's


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Adding another BFN to the list guys. AF arrived today 8DPO. Hope you guys are all ok. 
Max, I'm sorry. That must be so difficult.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry here's hoping


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Sorry Guthrie  

I'm starting to lose hope too - woke up with 'premenstrual' feelings - still got 10 days to go but now I feel like I'm out again.


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh JuJu I hope not. Hang on in there. It really isn't over until AF is here and the 2WW can make us a bit crazy over analysing every little thing.   for you. x


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

So sorry to the ladies with bfns today


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Guthrie

I'm trying not to symptom spot but it's driving me crazy. I started getting this heavy, crampy feeling this morning but only in my sides and I've had heavy ovaries since I ovulated which I don't understand. I don't have endo as I had a scan of my reproductive organs and everything was normal, no endo or fibroids or anything that would make the ovaries hurt for ages.

I also have this uterine muscle twitching thing going on - feels like bubbles in my womb and as I've had children before it feels like the baby movements people get when they are 15 weeks - of course it isn't that but it feels exactly the same.

I looked it up on the net and the only explanation I found was 'gas', which it isn't as it's not my stomach so I don't get what it is. It was doing it all day yesterday and a bit today.

I wonder if all these weird symptoms are the reason I'm not pregnant and maybe the fertility doctor just can't find out why.


----------



## SP19 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi,
Could you add me please we had ICSI and test on 9th July


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Sorry to hear about all these bfn's. It's not a good start to July is it?


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Guthrie, heres_hoping, Moldog and Ljay. Take care of yourselves, this is such an awful process to go through.


----------



## Ljay (Feb 14, 2012)

Sorry to bring bad news but today is OTD and I just got my BFN. We are devastated. Hubby wants to "get on with our lives now", I want to try again. This journey is so heart breaking.

The day is a little less grey knowing there are ladies here with thier BFP, and I wish you lots of love.


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry Ljay, sending you tons of hugs 
This is an awful journey I   For all the IVF ladies
Hope you get strength and support from each other

Diva xxx


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm so sorry, Ljay


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

So sorry Ljay


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

I woke up this morning with massive 'period' cramps going through to my back and a headache even though I'm not due on till the 13th. I reckon I'm out, I don't feel pregnant.

Panicking trying to figure out how I afford to try again. My experiences with known donors have been hideous and I don't want to go down that route.


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

So sorry Ljay, it really isn't fair x


----------



## GuthrieC (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm so sorry Ljay. Give it some time to get your heads around this. It's difficult for either of you to think straight while it's all so raw. xx


----------



## TD2 (Jul 4, 2015)

This is my first time on a forum. Please can I be added to the group?

I had 2 embryos transferred on Friday. 
Although the embryos were on Day 5, the embryologist said they were close to blastocyst but were of good quality (no fragmentation this time around) so suggested the transfer. She said, 'your womb is as good an incubator as the Petri dish' 😊 My test date is the 12th of July - it feels like an eternity!

I feel nervous and like a couple of others on the thread, I am over analysis everything about how my body is currently behaving (a few light crampy feelings especially today and a bit warm). I am even too scared to sneeze just in case it affects the process!?!

I'm so sorry Ljay, 🙌🏽 Smileyeggs on your news, good luck 🍀 to those waiting for the test results.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Good luck TD 2, hope you get your BFP.

Early this morning I was woken up by a storm and had the most horrible cramps and a slight headache - I'm about 6dpo - so I was really depressed but they went away as the day progressed so I'm not sure what's going on?

I also DON'T have thrush which is really unusual because I have this cyclical thrush that I had to see the gynaecologist for and every month in the week or so before my period it gets TERRIBLE and I have to have treatments and it lasts until my period is over. Also I usually get really dry but that hasn't happened so that's different. It could be because I stopped eating bread with yeast in it and I cut down on sugar dramatically so maybe it's that and not pregnancy.


----------



## willowoo (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi all

I'm on the June/July cycle group but post ET yesterday I'd thought I'd also joining this group. I've seen a few familiars from the other group here: Sarahsuperdork, Ostara, Inurdreams. So this is where we wait!

I test next Sunday 12th I was told, my consultant seemed to time it from EC and as that was last Sunday and I had day 6 transfer that's what I've been given as a test date. 

My concern is that being a bit older (42) I know my egg quality is lower - I had 2 Blasts put back, one of excellent quality the other not so much. There weren't particularly 'fast' growers in culture (thus the day 6 transfer) so I hope they are fairing better inside me.

I found the whole ET quite peculiar. So quick for starters, as the finale to a process that has take a few weeks and taken over my life, the ET was.....I don't know, bizarre! I didn't feel a thing, there was something blurry on a screen, I was handed a picture and was on my feet again and walking out in what seemed like minutes. They wished me good luck and that was that. So weird. I walked out the hospital and down the road thinking - I have £7k worth of science on board in the shape of 2 little blastocysts, and I'm just going to walk back to the underground, through the crowds and that's that. Weird.


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hiya willowoo, good luck! It's so weird, isn't it? Walking around like normal when you know so much is going on inside.

Juju - How are you feeling today?

TD2 - I'm overanalysing everything too, I think it's hard not to.

I've had some pink spotting this morning. Worrying now but it's the right sort of timescale for implantation so everything crossed.


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

It's very odd, isn't it, willowoo? I had exactly ge same thought after ET. After weeks of constant appointments and scans and monitoring, suddenly you're set off to sea on your own for, in my case, 12 days. With, as you say, only a good luck and goodbye (and an invoice for 9k!!!)! 

Your OTD is very early; I had a 5DT last Sat and have been told my optimal test date is 12 days later. I'm absolutely terrified my period will come before then and I am constantly checking my knickers!

Fingers' crossed for us all.

Xxx


----------



## Kibsy (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi ladies, can I join you please. So sorry to those with BFNs and congrats to the BFPs!

I had my ET on Tuesday and my OTD is 15th July. My clinic are uber cautious and make you wait 15days! I had an FET and mine was a hatching blastocyst. I'm trying to be positive but I had a failed FET in April/may so am finding it hard. 

Good luck to all  

Kibsy xx


----------



## willowoo (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow Mrs M67, £9k is a lot! Where did you cycle?

What will be will be ladies, positivity is vital, we mustn't get down and wallow in negative thoughts. We are all so hopeful to have our desired outcome, but I do think a positive state of mind is healthy. I know it's my first time and I'm sure the wait become more tense the more failed attempts you have had, but still, positivity is key. 

I've agreed to try 3 times with my friend, should it not work, I'm going to save some money and upticks and travel south america for 6-8 months and feel the freedom that not having a child will afford me, I've also wanted to fully learn Spanish and I'd like to help out some children's charities, I think it could be a good part of a healing process.

I thought it good to think through both scenarios, and give myself something to look forward to either way. I know one doesn't replace the other but life will go on regardless so may as well make the most of it. I look at it as I'm happy to be trying for a child (never thought I would), and should I be so fortunate as to have a child, I will be truly blessed. Should it not happen, then, my life will continue and it will be fabulous and filled with fun.


----------



## MrsM67 (May 15, 2015)

My consultant has his own one-man-band practice but uses CRM Care London for EC and ET. I think ours came to so much because it was ICSI (which was 1k more than IVF) plus my husband did an advanced sperm sample which was frozen (£500) in case he couldn't produce a fresh sample on the day (thank god he did!) and then it was 1k alone to freeze our blastocysts. 

I volunteer for a children's charity in the UK and have done for 10 years. We take socially disadvantaged kids on activity holidays and it is always amazing (and sometimes heartbreaking) to see the kids have some incredible experiences away from their everyday lives. If you're interested in volunteering here as we'll as in South America do let me know. It's a wonderful charity and so rewarding.

I think your attitude is great - and knowing you've got travelling to look forward to IF it doesn't work is so positive. For me I know that if we're not successful we will adopt as i know i can't be truly happy without children so we will have them one way or another. All my volunteering has shown me that I could love children that aren't mine biologically.

Good luck for next Sunday.
Xxx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello PUPO ladies. How are we all doing?

Sarah - Pink spotting is a good sign my dear. I am not having any signs. I will test this week not sure when yet but will buy test sticks tomorrow morning on my way back from taking my gestone injection in the hospital. Am sure having the sticks may tempt me even more.

Quick Q - Has anyone noticed any difference in the vagina while inserting the cyclogest. Is it tight, swollen, does it go very deep or not, lots of CM or not. Sorry, TMI.

Not feeling anything which I don't think is bad is making me rather worried. No much side effects even from the drugs. My boobs don't even hurt at all...

Still crossing my fingers seriously and praying to God.

Hello everyone else......


----------



## willowoo (Jan 24, 2015)

MrsM67 - yes, we froze sperm too as my co-parent is classified as a donor by the HFEA, I think at the lister they offer one year of freezing for free, but I never got that far, from 23 eggs I ended up with 2 blasts, the rest having either not fertilised or stopped growing -the two blasts are now both inside me   doing what they need to I hope!

I used to do quite a lot of work with a charity at my last work but since moving jobs this february, that has ceased. Do send on the details, and thanks for the suggestion.

I would adopt if I was with someone, but I don't want to be a single Mum. I'm only doing the IVF as my friend and I are co-parenting, single mums are true soldiers, I don't think I could do it on my own and don't want to either - but total respect to those that do. I hope things work out for you x

emelda - I only use those darling little cylogest bombs in my derriere, I know they would cause me immediate thrush in my vagina, which I could do without! Maybe you should switch up to give yours a rest?

We all sit, and wait......patiently.......


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello Sarah

I'm okay thank you but don't feel pregnant. Got some heavy achiness this morning that wore off - felt just like AF pain. Have a slight headache today which is another bad sign. If I am pregnant I will be amazed. Still only 7 dpo so it will be a while before I know for sure.

Dom't worry too much about spotting unless you've got loads of pain with it. I had a full 4 day 'period'with my 19 yr old DD and I tested negative on the pregnancy tests until I was 6 weeks pregnant but she still survived, I'm not quite sure how with all the blood loss but when they scanned me, there she was with a heart beat like a drum.


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi
I'm worried tonight I got a really wired stirring feeling in my upper abdomen never felt anything like this before oh and it was not painful
Since then I've had a gurgling type feeling like period cramps
Then i went to the loo and wiped myself and got a tinge of old blood staining the tissue
Now I'm worried and want to go to the loo and see if anything else but can't pee just yet

I know this is potentially post implantation bleeding as I had a 6 day blast put back on Monday 29th
And occording to sources this embryo should have implanted fully yesterday

By the sound of things would anyone else say this is embryo implanting slight blood loss ??
And although my OTD is not until Friday should I test early

Other symptoms include heavy aching boobs first thing in the morning that disappear when up and aboutAm truly going mad with this 2 ww

Good luck all
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

With the weird symptoms I mention above I tested this morning and got a BFN 7 days post 6 day blastocyst 
Not due to test until day 11 post which is Friday
So a bit early but seeing some ladies test early and get BFP's I thought go for it now I'm a bit worried
Diva las Vegas x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I've tested early after AF pretty much arriving this morning (6dp5dt) and BFN. Pretty sure it's over.


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi all. 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP this month so far and sending love to those who got BFNs. It's so tough - do what you need to do and keep talking on these boards for support.

I'm currently 2DPIUI and am on Crinone progesterone support for the first time. Really easy to administer but not sure if I'm doing it wrong as I'm getting very little mess afterwards and I heard that they were supposed to be messy?! It's inserted like a tampon, the cream is squeezed in and then withdrawn whilst still pinching the end of the pipette type thing. Not that I want loads of mess but just want to be sure I'm doing it right!


----------



## Buttercup89 (Jan 16, 2015)

Well even though I tested early 5 days ago today is my official test day and it's still a BFP!!! Feeling very lucky right now.


----------



## Kibsy (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Violeta,

It sounds like you are using the crinone correctly! Basically you will find that the gel stuff that the progesterone is in will start to build up and you may get discharge of the white stuff in your knickers. I was also told to have a 'clean out' every few days with my finger.......this is the messy bit, otherwise it builds up just inside you And is a bit gross! 

Kibsy xxx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Big Congratulations buttercup89    

Violets I'm afraid I don't know anything about your medication I'm on injections and suppositories of progesterone

At the moment I'm keeping busy I've been ruthless and sorted out my underwear draw and sorted a huge bag for oxfam

But thankfully no more old blood discharge
Trying to be positive 
 Diva Las Vegas


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi ladies, I hope your all well, so sorry for your sad news I have had 3 of the buggers! 
Congrats on the positives, you lucky lucky devils! 

I just wanted to pick your lovely brains if I could?

I had egg transfer a lovely 5ba blasto n Saturday morning, so I'm told on the grading? 
Early hours Sunday morning I experienced a awful pain a good 5 mins it woke me up I had to take paracetamol I climed back in bed and went back to sleep.
I am now experiencing period pains some stong others mild that come and go throughout the day
I am going to the toilet fine and I have no build up of the crinone as its coming away also,
I was just wondering if this was normal 
If so does anyone else know or is experiencing this ATM.
My bean is only just 7 days old so It can't be my period or am I thinking wrong 

Kindest regards Em xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Skys - Cramping is normal, it can be as much a sign of implantation or a side effect of the progesterone as it can your period. If you've had no bleeding, nothing to worry about. I've gotten my period at 6dp5dt so it can happen I guess.


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

I hope everyone doing ok today. I decided to take a VERY early test this morning 5dp5dt and I think I can see the faintest line but I could be kidding myself. Will test in a few days properly but ITS DRIVING ME CRAZY. Could this be the slowest two weeks ever. 
Anyone else struggling with wanting I got to test SUPER early??


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Wow, brilliant news buttercup!


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Mer 78

Don't test early, it'll just upset you.  I used to do that but the disappointment of seeing BFN was so awful that I would rather just wait for my period, plus when I had my DD the tests said negative until I was two weeks late for my period but I was pregnant.

At 5 days post ovulation a test is never going to test positive because the baby has to implant first which it usually hasn't at that stage, also the hormone levels have to go up before a urine test can pick it up. I know it's hard but I think it's better to wait until you're officially 'late'.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've got a question about progesterone that I wondered if any of you ladies could answer.

I have read that the reason why ladies cramp after ovulation is because their corpus leuteum (sp?) is producing progesterone but this doesn't make sense to me because I also read that progesterone's function is to smooth the muscles of the uterus so they don't contract and so prevent a period, hence the name progesterone, meaning pro-gestation. 

If that is the case, why does progesterone make you cramp? That would seem counterproductive.

I ask because for more than two years I've had terrible PMS and cramping starting a couple of days after ovulation and going through till the end of AF and it has made it hard to tell during the 2WW whether I have succeeded  each time because I am so crampy I can't tell. When I had my son I didn't have PMS so I can't really use experience as an example and want to understand the hormones better.


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Morning juju
Sorry I can't help with your question 

Mer you are dead right shouldn't test early it only messes with your emotions
Didn't dare test today going to try and wait ..................Friday feels scary just in case...........

Afm no evidence of blood staining today, i was very tired and had bachache all day yesterday
Does anyone know whether that's a good sign

Good luck ladies 
Divax


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello everyone. Hope the 2ww is still not driving you too crazy like me.

AFM - I tested today 8dp5dt and its a definite BFP. I am so happy and scarred. I will repeat another test in the morning. Remember, symptom or no symptom doesn't determine the outcome.


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Emelda - congrats!!!! At 8 days that should be enough HCG in the system. I tested 6dp5dt and got very faint. Not tested today (yet!) as I have no sticks at home... Bummers. Will prob test tomorrow. But really happy for you! (Your OTD same as mine)


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Inurdreams - Thanks lovely...


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Congratulations emelda


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations emendation and inurdreams 
 I  join you my OTD is the same as you guys
Diva Las Vegas x


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry emelda predictive text gave you extra letters in your name
Diva


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Well, my sticks arrived through the post today so I tested... Not really morning pee but well... Positive line is darker!   My little baby sticks. 

Diva -   for you hun


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks Ostara and Diva

Inurdreams - congrats on even a stronger line. AFM, I will keep testing everyday until OTD.

Diva - Fx you get your desired BFP...


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Aww, congratulations Emelda and Inura! Fingers crossed for you, diva! 

Man, I have to wait ages. My OTD isn't until 20th July, assuming I don't bleed in the meantime - my clinic tells me not to test until 16DPIUI, guess they're super cautious. Don't have any tests in the house and reluctant to buy any earlier as, even though I am a logical person, I don't want to jinx anything! But I think it might drive me crazy. I go to Spain for three weeks on 17th so I *do* have the excuse of knowing whether I can drink or not on holiday ... although saying that I'm terrified of being pregnant again as am so scared I'll miscarry again. Am feeling a bit mixed up at the moment if you can't tell!


----------



## CassH (Jul 5, 2015)

Thought I'd come an join everyone on the 2ww! Just had my ET today, and my test date is 17th July.

Good luck ladies - let's all think positive! xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Cass congrats hope your well how exciting 
I had mine Saturday a 5 day blast on board 
I don't test until the 16th it's a age away lol x


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Violeta - I know what you mean about being terrified of getting pregnant again.  I am the same too.  I didn't even know I had an embryo in my Fallopian tubes for 3 months the last time.  I was lucky it didn't burst.  I remember the joy of realising I was pregnant, then finding out it was not to be. Sigh.. But I think we should stop worrying too much, it's not good for our bodies. Enjoy your holiday and take care what you eat xxx

Emelda - I'm going to test every day as well, might as well test till the 13th.


----------



## CassH (Jul 5, 2015)

Sky's the limit - thank you  Very exciting time, just got to try not to get impatient! I had 2 transferred at 5 day Blast.

Fingers crossed for us both!xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

CassH yes indeed super exciting! 
I seem to be in a lot of pain with mine horrible it comes and goes I'm not sure what's going on but something obviously is one way or another x
Only time will tell I guess but I am slightly worried 
I have rung it of hours and she said sounds normal I nearly pulled her down the phone! X


----------



## CassH (Jul 5, 2015)

Sky's the limit- Keep on their case if you're not happy, though we just need to remember they see all this every day - and trust their judgement! I know how frustrating it is though. Just try and keep relaxed as much as poss  I have everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Sky - I think it's normal to feel a lot of pain. Just some of us are unlucky with the symptoms.  I have terrible terrible cramps not AF related. It's like I'm full of trapped wind or suffering indigestion. It's all on the belly area, so not sure if you are like that too.  But I did test today on 7dp5dt and got a positive.  So fingers crossed for you

CassH -hi, you're right.  When I spoke to the nurse about my pains she dismissed it as normal.  She just say nothing can do about it and keep taking paracetamol.  Sadly, pain is all the after effects of drugs and what they have done to us.  That is what she said. So nothing we can do really but just deal with it.

I thought IVF was so easy when doing DR and stims and trigger. Felt nothing when taking those.  And often wondered why people doing IVF complain of pain.  But now I understand, in the 2ww it is really painful for me. My ovaries hasn't healed, I can still feel them enlarged and I'm so bloated like a balloon that all the stretching is pulling on my skin (I had 23 follies taken out) so imagine the time I need to heal after that.  Guess all worthwhile though.


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Well I just couldn't help myself 6dp5dt and its POSITIVE, I used a digital so I'm presuming if it says positive it is eeeekkkk I know I tested early and thank you juju for advice but I just had too.

Congrats Emelda and inurdreams .

It's very exciting but also anxious and nervous because of my miscarriage of twins last year it's a weird feeling this time but positive thinking all the way.


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Mer - Congrats dear. I have heard lots of people who have tested positive at 5dp5dt. You could repeat In a few days to confirm that the line is getting stronger.


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Good morning ladies
Big congratulations mer78

Well I woke early 4.30 bursting for a wee and thinking about testing
Not able to resist as I had driven to an all night Asda at 11pm last night
Well I think I'm joining mer inurdreams emelda Ostara and some blessed others in the BFP club  
I tested this morning ar 8 days post a 5-6 blastocyst and with the light on I can see a very faint 2nd pink line!

What do you think ladies am I pregnant
I'll keep testing daily OTD Friday

Love diva las vegas


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Diva - wow congrats on bfp! I think it's pretty accurate by now and trigger should have been long gone! Do you have pregnancy symptoms?

AFM, I woke up feeling nothing. I had prenatal vitamins with ginger extract in it to keep nausea away. Sore boobs gone, even my severe cramping gone! Absolutely no symptoms at all? Why such big diff from yesterday? So I poas and got even stronger positive than yesterday (I'm now 8dp5dp) but like what's going on here? I remember doc said soon as placenta cells starts to form it takes over and the ovaries shut down and I should feel better. Prob explains why I'm not feeling ovary pain, but I'm still bloated like a balloon! Hope nothing to worry about. I know in natural pregnancy people don't get symptoms till middle of their trimester.


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats ladies! Lets hope this lucky streak keeps going! 
What were you grades if you don't mind me asking, I'm just curious 
I'm soooooooooooo over the moon for you all ladies like us all deserve a positive! 
Did any of you have symptoms so early on 
I can't get over the early positives 
I had a transfer sat And i can't test until the 16th!


----------



## CassH (Jul 5, 2015)

Such lovely news with all these bfp's!! Congrats, and let's hope this positive vibe keeps going for us all!

Can anyone advise what they do during the 2ww? As in, do you wrap yourself in cotton wool, or just carry on as normal, just being very careful?

Xx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Huge congrats Diva - yay you will be joining us on the march thread!!  Good luck skys the limit hope you get your positive too - i tested 4 days early with a clearblue digital and got a positive straight away, though i did still continue to test upto OTD - i had 2 embies B grade with some fragmentation.
inurdreams - ive had cramping on and off and feeling sick but not actually being sick - boobs have been sore then they was back to normal but now tender again so dont know what thats all about!! plus im also on Knicker watch haha what us girls go through!! - love and hugs to you all x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations, diva! A faint line is still a positive - should be as dark as night by the time OTD comes


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm 4DPIUI and already going a bit nuts. It's far too early for any sort of symptoms but even so it's sooooo hard to ignore twinges!

CassH - I don't wrap myself in cotton wool but purely because that stresses me out so much! I've cut back on alcohol in general but I still drink during the 2ww and I continue lifting at the gym. Not that I am an Olympic powerlifter by any stretch of the imagination but still! Others choose not to drink or exercise and that's also fine, so I would advise do whatever you're comfortable with.


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello my fellow PUPO ladies. How are you all doing....

Violeta - Hang in there. Its never easy... fx dear...

Cash - I did not wrap myself in cotton wool. Carry on normal but don't over do. No sex, No heavy lifting, No gym/Exercise, Walking is okay, No long stay in hot bath, No pineapple or citrus family for now etc. A baby that will stay will stay. Goodluck dear.

Diva - Huge congrats to you. Faint line is good. 8days past isn't early to test. I think you are definitely pregnant. You can repeat in a few days to see if the line is getting stronger.

Inurdreams - I don't have sore boobs either yet...

Skys - No much symptoms for now. Bitter mouth, Not sleeping very well and swollen/tight vagina for now. I notice it when trying it insert my cyclogest. One finger hardly enters and the wall is swollen. I think it is extra blood flow to the area. 
Always remember no symptoms doesn't mean it didn't work and too much symptoms doesn't mean it worked either. Hang in there ladies....

AFM - tested again today 9dp5dt with two different brands Avon and True line, both had 2 pink lines. Not dark yet but very visible. So still positive.

Forgotten who asked but mine were 3 embies ( 2 early blasts grade A&B and 1 morula grade A ).

Fx we have more positives. Baby dust to everyone....


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm doing normal things with caution nothing strenuous 
If I'm second guessing I don't do it lol 
Drinking plenty of water clinic told me this is good for the cell development I'm s big water drinker anyway always have been 5+ ltrs a day 
No caffeine but I could murder a coffee 
Fish wholemeal salads 
Chicken 
Alpro soya yog with dried fruits 
Apples bananas strawberries etc 
Cereals 
Pregnacare conception 
Some said about citrus fruit why is this 

It's awful how clinics tell you different things 
Mine are lovely but just said carry on as normal as we wouldn't know we were pregnant at this stage if it happened naturally x

I'm taking IT easy when I  have  pains sitting or laying out if I can 
Oh yes and praying! Lol xxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Really upset today. I'm about 10dpo and I'm cramping quite badly, feels just like AF even though it's not yet. My PMS has been so bad the last 2 years that I pretty much know I'm out and the worst thing is, I'm out of money so if I'm right, I don't know how to try again this year. 

I'm sure it isn't implantation cramp as I only had that once and with my son it was more severe - like labour - and only lasted one day, whereas this is more like AF and I've been getting twinges since 6 dpo. It drags on forever if it's a period.

I'm starting to think I will NEVER be a mother again. I couldn't help crying this morning. I don't get it because my fertility tests show I am normal, the sperm is good quality and the donor has already got others pregnant, I'm timing it as best I can, some months it's been multiple times if I have had the money. There should be no reason why it isn't working.


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

ahhh bless your heart Juju - please done feel like that - i had the same - such bad cramping that had me curled up, backache and a typical for me full heavy dragging feeling down below - i had given up hope, it was exact feeling to my period on its way, it lasted 3 days and then i tested 4 days before ETD and got a BFP  - so miracles do happen. stay positive hun xx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Well, there is no doubt I have a BFP, I'm cramping again. Symptoms comes and go. So I will just enjoy the moment when no symptoms. Don't mind sore boob that much.

Sky - thanks for the list, very helpful. I'll put up mine in a bit if people are curious on what to eat. I think citrus fruit such as orange is good, high fibre and vitamin C, helps constipation.

Betty - thanks for that, it's very reassuring. I got worried this morning when no symptoms. But after my nap they all came back  

Lots of positive news. Let's keep it coming ladies.

Ok well as to what I do during 2ww

No strenuous activities (I love exercising but I will only do it after this 2ww or longer)
Any lifting around the house such as empty bin bags I get DH to do it. Other than that I do all the other housework
Don't stay in one position for too long, so if you're laying down do get up and perhaps walk around the living room. Your blood needs to circulate.
Don't eat on the sofa, very uncomfortable on bloated belly. Sit on a chair.
Nutrition I have: (not all in 1 day of course)

Porridge oats
Cereal
Organic milk
Mineral water (found out tap water or filtered water give me bad cramps)
Salmon (at least 1 portion per week)
Lean meats (chicken, beef)
Lots of stir fry veggies (don't eat it cold, apparently not good for you according to chinese doctors)
Veggies such as kale, sweetcorn, broccoli, romaine lettuce, cauliflower (I steam them)
Whole meal pasta
Whole meal bread
Baked beans
Scrambled eggs
Soups (chicken, brocolli, peas)
Decaf tea
Brown rice
Quinoa
Oranges (just for constipation)
Potatoes
Seven Seas Prenatal care (with ginger extract for nausea)
Absolutely NO junk food
NO ALCOHOL 

That's about it, not much different to what I usually eat, because I usually eat these and avoid junk food anyways.


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Juju - you're not out the picture yet. If no bleeding with the cramps then its fine.  I have excruciating cramps.. I mean really bad since 5dp5dt (I'm now 8dp still got it) don't lose hope sweetie.  My cramps are literally 24/7, I do get the odd moment where it goes away but only brief.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi ladies,

So i have read all 23 pages of this forum this morning! SHarry can you add me please OTD 17th July.

Congrats to all the BFP's and hugs to all the BFN's

So I have had a fresh and frozen cycle up to now with both being BFN and didnt deal with it very well. In all honesty I think it didnt help as my husband was still in the army living 200 miles away at that point.

Following this I started talking to the counsellor about how depressed it was making me feel and found that it appeared that it probably did not help that I didnt have much support and was keeping it all to myself. Also my mum lives in Canada, and the mother in law is a nightmare! Therefore this time I have been talking to people about it more and being  a bit more open. Mind you, it still makes me very nervous in case I have to tell lots of people that it has failed again!

I have uterus didelphys (2 wombs) and have just had my ET for my second fresh cycle. Had everything done at Colchester until collection and transfer. I had them both done under general at Cambridge, ET was yesterday. I had 1 4AA embryo transferred so im keeping my fingers crossed. Normally they put back into my right side as it is bigger but the Dr went with the left this time and she seemed to think that there wasnt a difference in size.

I started to panic about this thinking it is not the normal size but managed to bring myself back and think positively. It hasnt worked in the right up until now so maybe trying the left is a good thing!? Also when my lining was measured it was thicker on the left anyway. Plus I rang my absolute favourite Jackie at Bourn Colchester and she helped me feel better, she knows im a panicker and is fab at stopping me freaking!

i should probably know as I have already done 2 but how od i work out when my period is due? If I wasnt doing IVF it would be today but I dont know how you work it out otherwise.

Cassh looks like we are cycle buddies.


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joining the thread!

Lovely to see so many BFP - congrats to you all. 

I had a day 5 ET yesterday. My embie was 5AB ( I'm told that is good but I have no idea!)

My otd is 17th July so am cycle buddies with CASSH and hopefully. Good luck girls...Im trying my hardest to say I won't test til OTD ...but who am I kidding haha

Xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Bevvy82 I had a 5ba on board Saturday 
They said ours was nearly perfect so yours can't be far out either congrats not that I know much about grading either! 

I test on the 16th which clinic are you at xxxx 
Love sky's x


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hopefully we are at Colchester too ❤😍❤


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

The embryologist did go about explaining the grading but I was dying for wee so badly and could only concentrate on that, so I didn't really take it in!! 

Fingers crossed for a bfp for you hun  

I'm at bourn hall in Cambridge 

Xxx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi everyone and congrats to all those lovely ladies with BFP! Am made up for you all!   

I had 3dt on Sat from FET as they were worried about OHSS has had 23 eggs collected so I really feel for you Inurdreams - great result for you!!!  

I don't know whether I'm 4dpt or 5dpt as I don't know when you start counting from? Anyway at clinic for blood test in 15th July and it's a long 2ww! 

juju - hope you are feeling better   And it's positive cramps. I think we just always think the worst after having experienced a m/c as its so difficult to put that out of our minds but every time is another chance 

I daren't test early (she's says with a straight face!) as it was a week after I missed AF last year before I got a positive. How long wil I hold out for with so many good stories on this thread? As Sky says I hope it's catching!!

Positive thoughts and good luck ladies

LB xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh so Bevvy we were both at Cambridge yesterday then! Maybe we saw each other ha ha, I had my transfer under anesthetic which i don't think they liked but I insisted on it anyway!

And Sky's you're at Colchester which is where I normally am, small world!

I am feeling quite calm today which is unlike me but I think it is because I have been signed off for this 2WW, just been and picked my sick certificate up and it feels like such a relief, not having to drive an hour to work and back each day and a full day off stress feels so good.

I can just chill and see what happens! Got a couple of things planned too to pass the time. I had my collection on my BIRTHDAY - joyous    So i havent really celebrated yet. Off to Westfields with hubby Saturday. Monday im going to see his cousin who lives a little way away and her 2 little boys and Tuesday out with my friend for a film.

Feeling positive xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

What time was you up there hopefully? I wish I had the GA was quite painful having the ET! :-/

It's lovely that we'll all be testing around the same time! 

Glad that you've got time off work to be able to just relax think it's defo needed after all we go through to get to this part. 

Happy birthday for last week!! 

Ladybird - good luck for a BFP! 
Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well it was actually quite annoying because they had me there at 08:30am bearing in mind it takes us 2 hours to get there. Which is fine, not a problem but then I didnt get taken in until 11:30!

Then I was there until around 1 at which point I was pretty much asked why I was still there, but nobody had told us that we could leave... bit strange. But like I say, im pretty certain they were annoyed coz I insisted on GA.

What time were you there? xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I was there in the afternoon so wouldve missed Ya. I only had to stay for 5 minutes before I was allowed to go thankfully  God that's a long time to have you waiting around...usually I find bourn really good with their time keeping  xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Never mind as long as it gets me pg i dont mind if i was waiting up there 4 days! ha ha xxx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Ladybird - aww I feel for you, 23 as well! That's a massive collection (like my Doc told me), were you feeling as bad as me? I look 4 months preggo already cos of my enlarged ovaries! You start counting on day after your ET. So the ET day doesn't count, if that makes sense? You're so good on not testing.  I have been testing everyday since 6dpt, and I see the line get darker each time


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

23 eggs girls thats alot hey! I thought 21 was a big number! XXX


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Inurdreams, sounds like you really suffered love, it calmed down for me from the worst of it after about 4 days so 2 days off and then the weekend before back to work, AF started same day as work. Seem to be back to normal but nearly 7 wks to get next AF which was very odd for me. Felt like forever 

That makes sense so I'm only 4dp3dt so not too hard to resist at this point but see how long I hold out. If I get symptoms (had really sore boobs last time) not sure I'll manage it! 

Brilliant on your part as you can see the line getting darker which is so exciting!!  Well done 

21 is a huge number Hopefully! I was told to expect much less as they were dismissive of my AMH because of my age.....so I'm still young on the inside is what I tell them now!

Have got rotten headaches - am on clexane and cyclogest. Also prednisone till today as they said to stop taking it as I had diarrhoea - sorry TMI ladies! Not sure what is causing what at the minute. Any one had similar problems ?

LB xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ladybird - I love how they make you older women feel like your 102! I've known women to be pregnant in their early 30's and  be classed as 'geriatric mothers'

Im going to try really hard not to test - im feeling quite chilled today. I have actually had diarrhoea my last 2 cycles but no sign of that at the moment. A bit soft yesterday after being blocked up too! Sorry again for the TMI ladies!

No symptoms for me yet other than a couple of twinges but im ignoring them as only had ET yesterday xxx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Well, since you ladies don't mind tmi.. I have diarrhoea too with bits of indigestible bits of sweetcorn stuck to it


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

HA HA HILARIOUS! I think we would get on very well I love a bit of TMI


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Definitely! I've created a monster! 

So it is probably one of the meds unless our bowels our psychically linked! Thanks for sharing ladies! Xxx


----------



## Babyninja (Oct 17, 2014)

Hello Sharry,

May I be added to this 2WW

We are doing ISCI  - and my test date is 17/07/2015
we transferred 1 blasto, 1 mono on Monday xx

Many thanks
Congrats to the BFPs xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Good luck babyninja - looks like there are quite a few of us testing on the 17th xxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Evening ladies. I'm 4DPIUI today and have started getting mild cramping which is early for it to happen for me, the cramping doesn't usually set in until 6 or 7 DPIUI/DPO. Could it be caused by the progesterone supplements? It's probably too early to be a sign of anything, whether good or bad.


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

OMG ......what a busy thread
Welcome to all the newbies

I've been so tired today..... Had to go to bed and had a great sleep..... Must have needed it with all the excitement of early testing and getting a very faint line ... I kept checking it was still there and it's not my imagination!

Am looking forward to testing again tomorrow

Good look ladies
Diva x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Diva Las Vegas I agree it's so nice especially as all of us seem to be testing pretty much the same day give or take a day!

Now ladies, don't worry still got my positive hat on BUT..... How soon after ET would you ever get AF does anyone know?

Feeling a bit (excuse the term) periody this evening lol.

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Ladies could you please help I'm getting worried, I am getting these pains and they are so intense it's unreal it's so bad I don't know what to do with myself! 
It's all in my bits and pieces
Do you think it's the progesterone that's causing it been fine most of the day the odd twinge but bang again this evening it's back worse than ever lasts a good 5 mins
Should I go to a and e? 
Worried partner also x
I hope this post doesn't come across like I'm attention seeking


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Do you have the emergency out of hours number for bourn hall hun? You can call them and get some advice. Or maybe call 111 and get their advice xxx

Hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Bevy yes I do I have spoken to clinic and on call 
They both ont seem concerned 
I just wanted to see what others would do if they were in my situation 
Or anyone hat has experienced this so i can get it into my head its normal 
I have been in the 2 ww twice before nothing like this but only had fet never a fresh cycle x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

If the clinic aren't too concerned, then hopefully it won't be anything serious. A & E probs won't do anything for you to be honest but maybe you should get checked to make sure your embryo isn't settling in your tubes- although you mainly vomit and sometimes bleed when this happens 

You could be getting cramps from where your embryo is implanting and you uterus is adjusting (fingers crossed). 

Xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

It's gone now if I get any more I'm going to get checked out, I'm a tough cookie but this is out of this world when it comes, I am not a moaner either that's why my other half is worried beacuse I just solider on 
Thanks for your reply x


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

To be honest, sky, it all sounds normal. I had lots of aches and pains during my tww. The progesterone can cause all sorts of symptoms and if you had a fresh cycle, your body will still be recovering from that - my right ovary is still enlarged and sore and I'm 5 weeks and 2 days pregnant! 

Unless the pain is really too much for you to handle or you're bleeding, I wouldn't go to a&e. There isn't really anything they can do at this stage. They'll look at you, tell you to take paracetamol and send you home. They won't want to risk doing much else in case you're pregnant, but it would be too early for them to confirm it either way - I don't even think they'd be able to check for an ectopic this early and like bevy said, there's usually bleeding involved with those. If it was me (and it was a couple of weeks ago) I would curl up in bed feeling sorry for myself because sitting around for hours in a&e probably won't make you feel any better lol.

I know it's awful - I hated this tww - but it won't last forever. If it makes you feel better (and it might not), this was my most painful and exhausting tww ever in almost 3 years of trying and it's the only bfp I've ever had! Lol.


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hope everything is ok. I'm sure it will be. Stay positive hun xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Some very wise ladies on here I think! I would be tempted to agree with the girls and just take it really easy and get some paracetamol on board! I've not had experience of any pain but if the clinic aren't concerned I wouldn't panic.
Also if you panic it will make you feel worse.

Big hugs xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Hopefully - I started to spot pink at 5dpdt and by the end of the day, it had turned red. By 6dp5dt, it was full flow AF. I had no idea it could come this early. Try to stay positive. 

Skys - Are you sure the pain isn't trapped wind? I had it terrible and it was very intense, sharp cramps.


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Sky - I think what you are experiencing is same as me. It could be mild/moderate OHSS, which I suspect I have too.  How many dpt are you now? Is your belly very bloated? What I would suggest is test to see if you are pregnant, if you are (which I am suspecting you are) then the OHSS would get worse (like mine) reading from your past posts I think you're experiencing the same as me. I still get it very bad, I'm a tough cookie too. And when the pain comes it feels like someone is twisting on my intestines and I just double over.  It's a pain I can't describe, and I recently tested BFP.. Doc warned me ovaries become more enlarged from the HCG that the foetus will produce, whereas in failed pregnancies the HCG drops and pain disappears too.  In successful pregnancies, once placenta forms (7-8 weeks) it takes over and ovaries heal and shut down.  

I'm keeping the pain away with paracetamol for now, but I think I will check GP or clinic tomorrow


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Inurdreams, you really are like the little devil on peoples shoulders telling them to test early  lol. You bad influence, you!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you for answering Sarah il just keep an eye on it and im not panicking too much right now. Could just be the progesterone with the feelings too so I'm not going to get disheartened. Only 1dp5dt at the moment. Xxxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ha ha inurdreams is the naughty one! X


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Haha I'm naughty aren't i   well I just thought at least if she tested and it's positive she could jump the queue at A&E


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ha ha always an excuse behind the naughtiness! Xx


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

I can't quite believe it but a bfp for me( I never thought I'd get to write those 3 letters).  Main symptom was sore boobs. 
Alice x


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Congratulations Alice! xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations Alice what lovely news this morning! Xxx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations aliced  

Day10 still a very faint line! Bit concerned not any darker

Reassured   by first response info sheet as a positive result Will still show for 48 hours and yesterday's faint line is still evident

Fingers x tomorrow will show darker 

Does anyone know how long you need to stay on Lubion (progesterone) injections for if I am pregnant
Would it be for 12 weeks?

Thanks
Diva


----------



## SP19 (Aug 19, 2014)

Congratulations to everyone with a BFP. I got a BFN this morning   
Is there any chance this could be wrong? I have had odorless discharge this week which I had during my last cycle when I got a BFP...


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations Alice!

SP, sorry to hear that. How many DPO/PT/PIUI are you? Remember that testing early can sometimes result in a BFN even if you are pregnant. The cycle I fell pregnant I had a BFN at 12PIUI and got a positive on 16DPIUI (didn't test in between the two).


----------



## SP19 (Aug 19, 2014)

Violets thank you for your response, I was told by my clinic to test today and it is 13dp3dt. They will phone me later so I will ask them.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

So sorry SP to hear that news.

Lots of love and hugs, look after and be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh lovely, I'm so sorry  It's so disheartening when our hopes are up. Can I ask what round of treatment this was? Look after yourself and have a good old cry if you need to. We'll be here if you need us.


----------



## SP19 (Aug 19, 2014)

It was only second round of treatment.... I guess it is just to start again... think we will try going abroad (Denmark) and try the 3*ICSI contract. Thank you for your support!


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

So sorry SP if it's BFN but may be there is still a chance. Look after yourself and see what your clinic say  

Congratulations Alice that's great news! 

Diva- it's still positive though that's the best bit. Perhaps you drank a bit more water than yesterday or perhaps it's a variation in the test. Not long to blood test now

Are progesterone injections meant to be any better than the pessaries? I might ask the clinic as I'm struggling to think straight my head is banging so much all the time. I wonder sometimes why they don't adjust the dosage as I' only small (Kyle size in head ha ha!! ) and see really tall ladies getting the same doses and it doesn't make sense?

Sky - hope you are feeling better. Inurdreams could be right so they say to drink lots of water if it is signs of ohss.

Take care
LB xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

How you feeling today sky? Xx


----------



## mrs_X (Aug 18, 2014)

Skys the limit said:


> It's gone now if I get any more I'm going to get checked out, I'm a tough cookie but this is out of this world when it comes, I am not a moaner either that's why my other half is worried beacuse I just solider on
> Thanks for your reply x


Progesterone can cause bowel spasms, i had it on the morning of my egg transfer and it was horrendous. 
I had a number 2 before going to the ET and was in excruciating pain until i took a paracetamol and then it eased off.


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Alice - Congrats on your BFP

Diva - Faint line at 10dp is still good. With my twins, I tested at 10dp5dt and the line was faint, it was also faint the next day. It become darker few days after. You continue the injection until your body starts producing enough progesterone. Am not sure of how long again. 

Ladybird - I can't say for sure but my 1st and 2nd cycle without progesterone injections were BFN. My 3rd cycle which resulted in my twin girls, I had progesterone injection (gestone) and now which is my 4th cycle that I have tested positive again, I am also on progesterone injection (gestone) twice a week. 
Even if it doesn't prove anything. It is better to be on both cyclogest (progesterone pessaries) and gestone or any other brand (progesterone injection). That way atleast you know your body is getting enough luteal support. It also helps AF not to come on time. Afterall, you have nothing to loose. Its just a thought. Your doctor knows better.

SP - Sorry to hear about your BFN. How many dp are you? Hang in there. There is still time for things to change.

Moon, Dawny, Sarah - How are you ladies holding up?

AFM - 10dp5dt and still hanging in here. I did my gestone injection again this morning. I also tested again this morning with clear blue digital which said Pregnant 2-3 weeks (which is 4-5 weeks from LMP). I think the 2 weeks from conception is more correct. Which is 4 weeks from LMP. I think I am actually 4wks 1 day according to online pregnancy calculator.

Now, this is me giving everyone a general hug. The whole 2ww is not easy but lets all hang in there. If you end up with BFN, never give up hope because you will definitely carry your baby someday. If I had given up hope after my 1st and 2nd icsi that were BFN, I wouldn't have gotten this far. And the BFP's, I thank God for us and pray the journey remains easier, safer and healthier for us. Lots of continual good news. For other wonderful ladies still in the waiting, I am seriously praying for more positives.  So baby dust to everyone...


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

SP19 said:


> It was only second round of treatment.... I guess it is just to start again... think we will try going abroad (Denmark) and try the 3*ICSI contract. Thank you for your support!


I like your attitude  If you need any help with Denmark, let me know - I live in Copenhagen so happy to help where I can, even if it's with things like accommodation, travel etc. I started a thread in the Northern Europe/Scandinavia sub board in 'International'


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Ladies, I went to clinic today because of pains.. And well my OTD is supposed to be 13th, but I don't need to test anymore.  Because doc say I have a    Oh my god so happy! (Not happy with the pain though)

Good luck ladies


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Betty21 and Inurdreams for trying to cheer me up, and congrats dreams on the BFP.

I'm now about 11dpo and the cramping has eased although still there a little. I've got sore boobs but this is usually a PMS symptom for me so it's prob a sign of AF.

Yesterday evening I felt exhausted by 9.30pm - gave up trying to stay awake at 10pm and went to bed, hours earlier than I usually do.

This morning I felt okay but then felt exhausted again by lunchtime. Not sure if that's PMS, pregnancy or an illness.

I get the feeling this weekend is going to be really long while I wait for the result. I hate the 2WW.


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Inurdreams - that's amazing!! Congratulations !     So pleased for you!!

Juju - hang in there, it's so hard to tell what's happening    

Take care LB xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Inurdreams that's such amazing news! Did they do bloods? I was only saying to a girl I used to talk to last year about how bourn don't do a beta and its not weird coz you can still bleed and be pregnant! So happy for you!

Juju try not to get too despondent, do you have any plans this weekend? Might help you take tour mind off things xx


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you for all your well wishes, I am still in shock.
Congratulations inurdreams  
Sorry to hear about those with a bfn, big hugs and I hope you find the strength to keep on going.
Alice x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats to those with BFP's. That's amazing news and gives us all hope  

Can I ask a question? is anyone else really bloated?? I'm 2dp5dt but my belly is really swollen

Xxx


----------



## CassH (Jul 5, 2015)

I was going to ask the same as I'm bloated too Bevvy... I think I was at this time on my last transfer, so think it's the norm.

Xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh glad it's not just me cass...I feel like I'm about 4 months pregnant lol. 

Did you find out about the grading of your embies. How are you feeling? Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm not really bloated or constipsted now. Slightly gassy but not really. Which worries me coz everywhere it says if you get pregnant the hcg triggers ohss again which im pretty sure I had mildly after collection.

We will see x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Fingers crossed hun. 

They said I may have very mild pcos in my right ovary and I did have quite a few follies on my right side but they never said anything at egg collection or transfer so I assume all is ok. 

Are either you or CASSH having any symptoms/ side effects?? I'm on the crinone gel which can cause bloating etc so that might be it. Getting crampy on my right side as well and had a tiny bit of pink in my discharge this morning (sorry tmi)  xx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Bevvy - I am extremely bloated, went to clinic and was told I have moderate OHSS and it will resolve on it's own during pregnancy.. Ughh.. I think yours is from cyclogest or the trigger shot hun.


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I thought that it might be from the crinone. Hoping it goes off soon lol xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Today I have had a dull ache left hand side, which im not sure that I've had before. Heavy sore boobs, mainly sore nipples BUT that is a symptom i get during AF normally. Lower back pain which is another symptom I get with AF.
I'm on crinone gel too. I don't really know what to think! X


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I just feel like I have a dull ache all over day there. Was constipated after EC but seems to be ok now lol and nipples are a bit sore too. Sounds like we've got the same symptoms at the moment xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

My nipples are normally quite flat too but ever since I started stims they're akways sticking out making them extra sore! Sorry for TMI


----------



## CassH (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah - I feel the same Bevvy. 

Found out that we had a Blasto 2 and a 4BC... so not top quality, but they said they were good. I guess that's why they allowed two to be transferred. We were only allowed one last year, so I guess they were a higher grading. Just got to let nature do its course now. I'm so impatient... the big day seems so far away! Are you tempted to test early? How are you feeling?

Only symptoms I've had is some little cramps, really sore boobs, bloating and headaches! xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Gotta love a bit of TMI. Lol  

I know the only proof is a pregnancy test but I can't help but symptom spot even though it's way too early lol 

CASSH- I'm defo going to try and avoid testing early but in reality I probs will do it early lol. The grading is still good. What about you? 

Yeah same symptoms other than the headaches 

Oh and I'm weeing loads too!! Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I had a 4AA transferred, think probably due to the quality and the fact I have 2 wombs means they only allow me one embie to be on board. I've never had nore than one.

So I bought 2 packs of 2 HPT's today. I don't know why coz I don't even feel mental this time! X


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I had a 5AB transferred and was told that was good but I'm not all that clear on grading n stuff.

I only had one transferred to so hopefully it's a nice sticky one! 

I was in sainsburys earlier and fought the urge to buy some. Got two from the clinic but I'm sure they'll be used soon haha xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm weird I won't use the ones from the clinic until I'm supposed too! I don't think I would anyway but also my husband gets really annoyed with me testing early and says that I shouldn't so if I go and get them from the shop he won't know ha ha .

So I asked the embryologist about grading, the number is obviously how old it is, the first letter is for quality of the fetus and the second is quality of the placenta x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hahaha you're a sly tester eh...me too  

Aah I see well I wish my embryologist put it in those terms. She just got a chart and started waffling on. I didn't have a clue what she was on about!! Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh yeh definitely a sly tester im terrible!

I don't really understand why they can't just explain it simply! Like some people seem to know their AMH score and lining thickness etc etc and I didn't really get told those things. Really though I'm not sure if that's good or bad! X


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

All clinics seem to be different. I got told my AMH and got told my lining thickness during my scans. I don't know why they don't all stick to the same protocol. It's all very confusing! Are you having standard ivf? Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Errrmmmm I think so!? Lol I just get told what to do and do it! Long protocol I think? X


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Am having bad thoughts about testing tomorrow - naughty inurdreams! (Hope the ohss calms down soon poor love)

I had really sharp pain last night and then aching on and off today so convincing myself they've burrowed in and got comfy  

Not got sore boobs like most of you which I'm wondering about as they were really sore last bfp so am jealous! How mad am I...... 

Not told DH about naughty plans, I only tell him when it's positive.only have 1 hpt which came with ovulation test kit. Did have 2 but used one by mistake when done in one day doing ovulation testing...d'oh!

LB xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha best way to be. I'm doing egg sharing so hopefully my recipient is successful

Ladybird - I have been thinking the same. I keep talking to my embie telling it to get comfy and bury deep lol. Naughty you testing early but hey we're all gonna do it   xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh are you? I don't know much about that! That's a very sweet and selfless thing to do. I haven't been asked about it, maybe coz I'm Nhs? 

Ladybird from what I see everybody is different anyway. Some people don't even get symptoms xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I wasn't entitled to funding due to having a child from a previous relationship. Egg sharing meant a lower cost for us but also meant I could help someone else and that means more than anything. Hopefully my recipient and my dreams both come true! Be lovely to hear that you guys all get BFPs as well gives more hoe that it might work! 

When I was pregnant with my son , I had no symptoms whatsoever before doing my pregnancy test so you never now xxx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Hello ladies, I a want to share with you my felling. I just almost finish my icsi process. They transfer 2 embryons  because they was medium quality.i have 31 and my husband 33.we want from 7 years to have a baby, so finger cross for me ladies.i am very optimistic and I hope to don't be disipointed.xxxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes egg sharing is a great option and like you say hopefully Ul both get a bfp! I imagine u don't get details of the person but would they tell u if she got a bfp bevvy? 

Wouldn't it be lovely to know!

Sorry for late response iv been out for a stroll. Hubby won't let me walk the dogs in case they pull me. So iv not been getting out much with exercise just went for a little stroll. Plus cambridge told me to walk for 15 minutes after putting crinone in as it helps it absorb better. And I must say for those that are on crinone iv done it every night since I started and have not had much build up. Had a manual clear out this morning but there wasn't lots in there... Sorry TMI again xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, if you ask they will tell you if your recipient was successful as the law has changed and if a baby was born from any egg I donated, the child is legally allowed to know who I am at 18 (should their parents decide to tell them about the donor egg) it's just so they can find out about their genes / heritage - there is no legal rights or obligations. I don't mind either way, I respect the parents decision whatever they decide. I guess I would want to know either way as regardless of my success, I want them to succeed. 

Yeah I got told the same. Hard when 6-8pm is my down time. So I end up pacing around the house lol. I have had a bit of build up though so I need to try harder
For sure xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

That's so great if someone falls pregnant from your egg you will be so proud! What an amazing gift!

Yeh it's hard coz I've been doing mine at 8:15 but luckily as its summer and its light its ok to be walking xx


----------



## Natalie1402 (Jun 18, 2014)

Good luck for the 2ww  .  X


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

My hubby is oncall this week so difficult for me to disappear off out Incase he gets a call out but think I'll try and have a little walk every eve from tomoz xxx

I didn't need to think twice about egg sharing but there is quite a shortage of donors which I can't get my head around xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Maybe il have to think and ask about it, then be honest probably quote selfishly I hadn't thought of it coz it's not been mentioned. I had no idea there was a shortage either! Xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Egg sharing is an amazing thing; as someone who has used donor sperm, I can understand what a precious gift it is. I can also understand why there's a shortage, though; I'd find it very difficult to donate my own eggs if I didn't have my own child yet.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes I have to admit quite selfishly I was just sitting here thinking that I would love to do it but I don't know how I would feel if they got pregnant and I didnt!? 

I sound like such a cow but I suppose it's natural. Xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

You still have to pay some money out but nothing compared to if I was paying for standard ivf. 

Yeah I think it wouldn't be nice if you didn't have your own children and then it worked for them and not you I totally get that. My counsellor at the clinic said a lot of people were put of doing it when the law changed where donors could be contacted by a child once they turned 18 zxx


----------



## CassH (Jul 5, 2015)

Just wanted to jump in as being an egg recipient, there really are no words that could quite explain what a gift a donated egg is.

I went through the menopause at the age of 15, for reasons totally unknown. My ovaries literally decided to stop working! I was going through my GCSE's and my parents were divorcing, so it was a testing time.

Without egg donors, myself and my hubby could never even hope to have a baby unless we went down the adoption route. The gift of an egg not only gives me a chance to be a mummy, but my hubby the chance to be a daddy, which is something I cannot offer him. My best friend is currently starting a cycle to donate all of her eggs to a couple currently undergoing IVF.

That said - I totally understand those that feel donation isn't for them. It's such a personal choice and I totally respect that!

Here's hoping for lots of happy news and lots of little bundles of joy  xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

That's the main reason for the shortage of sperm donors too. Our son's donor is Danish; the clinix said we had two choices, go for a Scandinavian donor or use the only one in our area... I didn't want to risk half-siblings meeting and not knowing!


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Got no plans for the weekend. My son is going to his dad's so I will be on my own.

I reckon I will know before then. After a day and a bit of exhaustion I am now getting a headache which I think will turn into a menstrual migraine. We'll see what tomorrow brings but judging by my symptoms I think AF will be here by then   I pretty much know it's game over.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh Cassh that's lovely!

I think it is something I would do but Id maybe have to have my own first. I don't know that my potential egg looking for me would put me off? Coz if they come to see me it wouldn't be like Id had them as my own baby and thrn given them up? I don't know its one to think about!

Oh juju im sorry take it easy tomorrow xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Thank you so much ☺☺☺; for the moment I still have pains from EC, but I hope so to feel much better in the next few days , and one of the embryons to be with luck


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

That must have been awful for you CASSH. I'm glad you've found yourself a donor  I really hope it works out for you. I count my blessings every day that I already have my little boy. He is desperate for a sibling and he even offered to have a baby for me in his tummy (he's only 3!) gotta love him lol. 

Alec- I was quite uncomfortable after EC but it does wear off after a few days - good luck with ET 

Juju- sorry to hear your news. Hope you are ok  

AFM- had some crazy old dreams last night and had to get up desperately needing to pee at 2am. Kept getting all hot and cold and also addy mouth. Hoping that's a good sign but trying not to symptom spot every little thing   

Xx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome alecsi  

What a wonderful kind person you are bevvy82 giving away your eggs....... Beautiful

This morning is OTD............. And on the Clear Blue test strip the line was very very very faintly positive
Me and hubby are very cautiously excited 
I'd tested with first response yesterday and day before and they were positive and lines were extremely faint too

I'm scared that it's a chemical but I've not been on meds pre transfer just having progesterone injections 

Has anyone else tested like crazy me and went on to have a baby 

I'm off to see the gp to beg for a few things such as a blood test, NHS prescription of lubion for a month
I think I'll take my urine sample along with the pregnany tests so farl
Think I can safely say I might be labelled as neurotic 

Good luck to those lovely ladies testing today 

Diva Las Vegas x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome Alecsi, the pain won't last too long from EC, make sure you're resting! 

I guess it doesn't matter how faint the line is as long as it is a positive I guess Diva Las Vegas! That's fabulous news and I am sure that the Dr will be able to reassure you later.

Idiotic me has tested 3dp5dt as I knew that I would. Obviously a negative so I think it's over already! *rolls eyes* xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Diva - congratulations hun! That's amazing. Good luck at The doctors  how lovely to see another BFP On here!! I totally know I'm gonna end up as a poas addict lol

Lol hopefully - I went for a wee this morning and was very tempted too but managed to resist. It's way too early for it to be positive so defo do not count yourself out missus!! (Wagging finger at you haha) 

Xxx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Hopefully2014, thank you it's so hard not to test I totally get why you did it and will probably do it again! 

I'm wishing I had a clear blue digital test so I can read the words pregnant but I doubt it'll be enough to satisfy me 

Juju hope you ok 

Alec hope you're more comfy today


Diva


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Diva why don't you go and get one just to settle your mind a bit more?

Bevvy I know what a totally psychotic psycho weirdo I feel! Even when I'm doing it im thinking to myself 'you're an absolute idiot' lol!


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Don't be silly. Like I say I was very tempted even tho I knew it would be negative lol. We're gonna be poas nutters this next week haha xxx

Diva- I think because we gave all gone through this long journey it prob seems totally unreal when you actually get a BFP as we want it so bad. So it prob won't seem real Til someone like a doctor confirms it xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well luckily it's the weekend tomorrow so hubby around more meaning I won't be able too really until Monday hopefully!
I've got a weird head this morning, naturally now convincing myself that it's because AF is now on it's way.
*rolls eyes again* x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol I'm the same. I keep getting cramp feelings and its like AF cramps so it's making me adamant it hasn't worked xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm so happy that you're the same as me! I know im the term shouldn't be banded about but ivf seems to make me bipolar! X


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

bevvy82 said:


> We're gonna be poas nutters this next week haha xxx


Haha! You're SOOOOO right! I'm now 6DPIUI and am fully aware that symptoms could start happening around now so am trying not to go crazy!! Usually I would expect my period to come on Tuesday/Wednesday sort of time but I'm on crinone gel until next Sunday so am assuming that even if I'm not pregnant, that my period would be later than expected anyway, right?


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Totally the same lol. Defo ivf induced bipolar lol. 

It's like every little sign or twinge or anything really makes me think am I? Or is it AF getting ready to burst my bubble! I've even taken talking to my embryo telling it to be sticky and stay where it is lol. Hubby just laughs at me but then does it to haha xx

Violeta- we'll call this thread the 2ww asylum haha. I have no idea - some ladies get bleeding before otd. Some on otd and some after so I have no idea what to expect 

Xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Well ladies a update on me 
Yesterday was quite a good day no real bad twinges 
A little hot through night and light head yesterday evening 
No bad pains through the night 
I'm day 6 
Got a sad feeling today like s gut it's not worked for some reason 
I feel so sad 

I hope you have a great day ladies 
Lots of love Sky x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey sky- try and stay positive hun. It's such a hard and emotional journey but you have to stay as positive as you can. You're not out Til you're out xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh bloody hell ladies whats wrong with us! Id say there's sonething in the water but no it's something in us, our embies lol!

I've done crinone protocol twice before and it hasn't kept AF away for me, come on pre test day both times. But everybody is different! If I don't get any bleeding I'll be ecstatic coz il think it's worked due to the other 2 times.

Sky I know how you feel as I've felt it both my times before. It's so odd this time round because I don't think I've had much belief right from the beginning. So although im a bit POAS crazy I don't feel too sad... Yet! Try and stay positive that's what im trying to do and laughing at how irrational I am being seems to be helping me! Xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

I just don't really feel anything 😢


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh sky  

I can't remember did you say you're working at the moment? X


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hopefully yes gradual I'm back for a full day today but taking it easy 
XXXX


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hopefully that might take your mind off of it! We are thinking of you and are here if you need to vent xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Thankyou ladies 
It means so much 
My better half keeps saying be positive 
But sometimes you just need to chat to like minded people going through it I feel so emotional today I could cry at the top of a hat!


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, I've still got a splitting headache this morning, hasn't turned into a migraine yet and there's no bleeding yet but I still think the headache is a progesterone withdrawal headache as I get them every month, but we'll see. I'm CD 26, 12 DPO. If I can get to CD 29 without AF I might be in with a chance but I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

I think we all feel like we need locking up!

Hopefully, Bevvy - you 2 are so funny! Made me laugh when I read your posts this morning  
We watched a film last night to try a distraction - Melissa McCarthy makes me laugh.

Have still resisted POAS as am sure it will be negative as early but also cramping has gone so now doubts creep in ...... Must stay positive and had a chat with embies this morning 'peanut' and 'buttercup' after my favourite Ben & Jerry's ice cream hee hee!! to let them know how comfy it is and they'll be big soon! 

Sky - glad the pain has subsided and hope work is a good distraction. Perhaps the weather will help if it's sunny where you are - is scorchio here today. We are all here for you  

Take care
LB xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Hopefully2014 said:


> I've done crinone protocol twice before and it hasn't kept AF away for me, come on pre test day both times. But everybody is different! If I don't get any bleeding I'll be ecstatic coz il think it's worked due to the other 2 times.


Ah ok, that's good to know. I'll prepare for AF on Wednesday in that case and make sure I'm stocked up! I wondered if the extra progesterone support would delay as I've never done it before. I usually bleed before OTD so will probably be the same this time too.

The silver lining is if she comes on time then at least I won't have to fly to Spain with a heavy period and I'll hopefully be over the hump of disappointment so I'll be able to enjoy the holiday. Got to keep the positives in mind now, even though I know I'll be devastated at the time.


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Sky - not feeling anything is sometimes better than feeling something (that could turn into AF) everyone is different and experiences different things so please don't be disheartened. Stay positive and have a word with that embie!

Ladybird - gave to have a laugh , otherwise I think I'd cry! Aww I love your names for your embies...so cute! Ours is 'bean' at the moment lol. I have a good chat with little bean throughout the day lol. 

Xxx


----------



## Ask1980 (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi everyone, Im on day 1 of the 2ww for my 5th IUI and have stocked up on DVDs to keep me busy! Pitch Perfect and Bridesmaids on on the top of my list today!


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome ask and ladybird 
Hello sky glad your pains have settled 
In your dreams bevvy violeta, juju, hopefully and all the other bonkers ladies today everyone seems to be having a wobble
I had mine this morning not quite believing my CB test as it was so faint! So what did I do I tested again with a first response and hey how it was faint too and silly me then went and tested with a CB digital and only when I saw pregnant 1-2 weeks did I stop being as worried
Just   Our little beens or peanuts and buttercups thrive 

Good luck ladies 
Diva x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi ask and welcome. Good luck with your 2ww. Hoping for a bfp for you 

Aw diva that's such good news. Congratulations. I'm so pleased for you!! You can start believing now xxx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Diva and congratulations! Am made up for you  

The POAS industry will thank you for but miss your support!

Am still resisting!!

good luck it's so good to see all the positives

LB xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Juju hope the headache subsides, I'm feeling quite faint and light headed today a bit like before AF sooo that's slightly worrying but trying not to think too much into it!

Ladybird I think me and bevvy could probably be declared clinically insane but as she said I think it's best to laugh rather than to cry! Plus if we entertain a few of you in th me process then all good!

Sky hope you're having a good day at work and it's taking your mind off of things?

Violeta, don't take my experience as red (pardon the pun ) but yes that's what happened to me.

Hi Ask nice to meet u, if uv read through ul see we are a lovely sometimes crazy bunch so if you need us just shout! I've not seen pitch perfect and my friend has leant me it so I might give that a go myself!

Diva that is bloody fab fab fab! In so pleased u did the clear blue and now have your answer, congratulations! 

So I've had a busy morning, out for costa with little sis and nan this morning. Sister was off to see ed Sheeran so slightly jealous! Then had to go and get some recycling boxes, shopping and also I've bought myself a sideboard! Ha ha, dangerous when I'm not working!

Now in the process of making DH some cheese straws, busy busy xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello all can I join you, I have been doing a natural FET, had 2 grade2 blasts in on Tuesday, apart from transfer day and day after have felt completely normal, just a heavy feel down below xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Kezza,

When are you testing then? 17th too?

Excuse me for sounding dumb but how do natural cycles work? X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hopefully, I will be testing the 20th I'm
A serial tester though and Yep I've already peed on a stick 😁 of course at 3dp 5dt I got a negative, I'm silly just the lack of symptoms xx

Natural cycle is fairly easy, no drugs not even a trigger leading up to my own ovulation, then started pessaries, eggs went back 5 days after xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ha ha you will fit in VERY well with us here then ha ha!

That sounds absolutely lovely! I thought we only produced one egg naturally? Am I an idiot!? Lol x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

My eggs was from my fresh cycle hun, that's why I had two frozen transferred xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Hopefully

Still got horrible headache and don't get it as it started yesterday and is still going on, but not bad enough to be a migraine. Also I don't have any AF cramps anymore, not any all day which is weird. They are supposed to get worse everyday till I get AF. Don't have a clue what's going on anymore. Given up trying to know my own body.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ohhhh now I get it what a donut! Fingers crossed for u! Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hopefully no worries, I don't understand it half the time xx

Juju I'm only 3dP5DT only has cramps ET day and the next, since then nothing


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Kezza- welcome and good luck for your journey hun  welcome to the nut house

My hubby called me earlier from work and he is just as desperate as me to test lol. We've agreed not to test Til at least Monday (or Sunday lol). We are quite prepared for it not to have worked. We kinda have the mentality of expect the worst, hope for the best' 

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome Bevvy xx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hopefully- definitely good to make everyone smile! Have mild aching again down below which I'm think is a good sign as I was disappointed when I had nothing this morning. DH thinks am crackers. Also had a walk by the Thames and a pret. Had to buy some shorts and a top cos it was so hot- my excuse any way! It was all happening - topless women on a boat, a lady tipped a pram over near the river luckily her little one was walking not in it!

Feeling much better generally headache just about gone as has upset tummy

Juju - hope yours clears up soon. I think it's the progesterone which might be the culprit.  

Bevy - bless him- see if you can both hold out til then! How many days by then?

Hi Kezza- welcome to the poas gang. You're little one looks gorgeous in the photo

Hi Ask - enjoy the film. We watched identity crisis yesterday which was great! Got to pick another funny tonight. Got Netflix the other day so can watch loads of stuff now! 

Any other funny ones you'd recommend?

Wishing everyone a great Friday night!
LB xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks ladybird, I forgot I has that picture on, I can change it if it's a problem for anybody??, ive just been out to buy more tests I dunno why I'm loosing the plot xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm personally not worried about the picture! Shows that this can work x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks hun, I wouldn't be offended if anyone wanted me too xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

So today ive had this light headed feeling pretty much all day. I went to bed to sleep it off and stayed there for 2.5 hours in the end! I never normally sleep during the day, weird! I'm also tired again now.

Now I mentuoned to DH not to book train tickets for westfields yet in case I still feel bad. He's takrn it a bit too literally, he goes very 1940's Man look after woman during ivf. Hes normally like that as in he always has to drive etc etc but more extreme! So now he's like well let's not go lol! Il just see how I feel tomoro. 

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Moring ladies 
Hope your all well and not going insane!

I just wanted to know if anyone new about temperature 
If you were pregnant would your body temp stay risen or not due to all the progesterone not sure wether this takes over 
Can you chart or is anyone 

Kindest regards


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Morning sky
I'm sorry I don't know the answer 

I tested again this morning with a FIrst response and its negative
So I tested with a clear blue digital and got pregnant 1-2 weeks
I'm worried as my first response tests to date were all very faint does this mean I'm not pregnant anymore or am I panicking and should believe the clearblue

Not sure what to think please advise 
Thanks diva Las Vegas xx


----------



## nudibranch (May 16, 2015)

OK, so I have never done a pregnancy test in my life so I don't know what to look out for here. Had my 3rd round of DIUI, trigger shot 17 days ago and IUI 15 days ago. AF is normally like clockwork, I mean always before lunchtime on a Friday. This morning, no AF and I lost my willpower. Did the cheapo Chinese HPT the clinic gave me and within a minute I had a faint pink line. About half the color density of the control line. Can it be a false positive? I'm going to buy a Clearblue later but I am obviously a bit excited at the moment.... Won't be able to get a blood test until Monday.


----------



## ScaryButExciting (Jan 29, 2015)

Not an expert as never seen any hint of a double line, but can only imagine this is good news! 
Obv will need bloodtest to confirm, but hoping for an increasingly strong line for you on the sticks


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning Sky, sorry iv never tracked my temperature so im not sure either.

Sorry diva remind me where you are again? Have u had your OTD yet or not? X


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Morning everyone,

Feeling very low today. We had to rush our dog to the vets last night as he became very poorly and unfortunately we had to put him down so we are devastated. I thought I would poas and hope for the best but got a bfn. Not surprising at 4dp5dt but I still feel crampy and got a bit more pink in my discharge so now I feel crappy and like it hasn't worked  


Sorry for downer this morning xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh Bevvy im so sorry, I have 2 dogs and I love them to pieces so I know what you must be going through.    

Try to think that the pink stuff is implantation bleeding!? X


----------



## TD2 (Jul 4, 2015)

I tested a day early and it was BFN  

I am going to try stay positive as I plan to retry again in October. I've always known it will be a long journey...

All the best with the ladies who are yet to test and congrats to the ladies with BFPs!!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi TD2 is it your OTD?

So sorry to hear that   Be kind to yourself and like you say, stay positive xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh I just saw its a day early, sorry hun x


----------



## TD2 (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks. It is like a massive blow to the gut but I need to pick myself up and get myself mentally ready for the next round of IVF (hated all the injections!!!). I know I'll indulge in all sorts of naughty foods over the weekend but hey


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

You know what who cares! Unfortunately iv put on quite a bit of weight since my first round but I turn to good for comfort it's justvthe way I roll! If I get BFN this time I'm def going to have to up my game and get it off, oh the joys! X


----------



## TD2 (Jul 4, 2015)

I know what you mean!!! I'll be doing a lot more walking in the coming months to shed the tyres of fat I'd have gained by tomorrow.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your dog 😢😢😢

I too have stupidly again POAS 4dp5dt and still no hint of a line, I got my first line with my DS at 5dp5dt I need to remember, it's way to early so I've decided to step away from the sticks, I'm away in Wales from today so gonna try hold out now till I'm home xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks kezza,

Glad it's not just me being a poas lunatic lol. You are the same as me 4dp5dt. God knows why we do it to ourselves when we know it's pretty certainly going to be too early to pick up a bfp anyways xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I know hun, you was just looking for something to pick you up, and some people do, my old cycle buddies keep reminding it's not always the same and that's so true, when I re read my 2 WW from my successful cycle I was feeling the same has I am now, but boobs was sorer probably cause of all the drugs last time round. I'm stepping away from the sticks and will test on my return from Wales on Sat morning, 2 days before my OTD so that will defo be my conclusive answer xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Hello, can you add me please, I had icsi ,my 2 embryons transfer was 9.07.15; my test is on 25.07.15.I am stress because my embryons quality was medium.Good luck ladies☺☺☺☺☺


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I haven't done a test today! Check me out lol! 

Ive had clear discharge with a clump of crinone this morning. No colours, but I had a clear out and there was a bit of brown. I can't remember getting clear discharge with it last time. Just thought it was dry crinone.

Off out for the day DH annoyed me already saying I had a strange outfit choice on, it was a maxi shirt and vest! I think he forgets im hormonal and likely to chin him  

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

😂😂😂😂hopefully likely to chin him luv it, I've never used the Gel so I can't help out xx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

You are funny! Hopefully's at the chinning him stage, throttling him phase to follow! Have a good time in Wales lovely.

Bevy so sorry to hear your sad news, my heart goes out to you. Be kind to yourself love and stay away from those HPKs as its too early  

Sky - I did charting for a month and half and then lost the will to live with it. Your temperature rises after ovulation and then stays high. It then goes back to a lower level around AF or stays higher if pregnant. I guess the progesterone will be keeping high at the mo. Are you feeling better?

Diva- you have a positive pregnancy test which is a great thing to focus on. Maybe you'd drunk a bit more water than before and so the first response didn't pick it up. There are also variations with them sometimes so maybe a dodgy stick but the CB ones are the ones my clinic say to use. 

TD2 - sorry about your result but is still early so hang in there!

Am still symptom spotting. No cramping today but have convinced myself that my boobs are a bit fuller. Asked DH to confirm - that woke him up!!  😜 He did remind me that it was a couple of weeks later when I got sore boobs last time- hey ho!

Take care LB xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha chinning him. That made me chuckle hopefully lol. I too had a clear out and had some lumps and a bit of pink in it. 

This crinone gel is not pleasant is it!! Hahahaha

Thanks ladybird  I feel a lot better now. This symptom spotting will drive us nuts I think xxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Skys the limit said:


> Moring ladies
> Hope your all well and not going insane!
> 
> I just wanted to know if anyone new about temperature
> ...


If you were pregnant your temperature would stay risen - a drop in temperature means a drop in progesterone. There are some people who get a dip around 10DPO and then the temp lifts again (known as implantation dip) but that's not applicable to everyone as everyone is different.


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

TD2, I'm sorry for the BFN  Indulge if you want to - I plan on doing exactly that if my current cycle doesn't work!


----------



## Lmck15 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi everyone, took a HPT this morning 6dp5dt and my partner and I definitely see a line but it is very faint. Firstly, can anyone see it? it looks darker in person. secondly has anyone had this before and gone on to get a dark BFP a few days later? Any advise please x

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/x2n2N4

/links


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Td2 - sorry for the BFN.

Diva - you can only get false positives if you have taken certain fertility medications. Otherwise, there's no such thing as false positive. If the clearblue says pregnant then you are. The other tests aren't as sensitive in my opinion. It took me 2 weeks to get a positive with my DD (I was 6 weeks before I knew) and the positive I got on my son was so faint I mistook it for it a negative and only discovered I was pregnant when I was emptying the bathroom bin, LOL. That was a happy shock.

If you don't have any pain or bleeding I would say you are pregnant but if you're still worried on Monday you could always ask the doctor for a blood test.

Myself, I STILL have a headache, really painful, now it's been about 40 hours. I have never experienced this before. I usually get one lasting 24 hours then the AF comes, but this is slightly milder (still hurts) but dragging on and on, no cramping, that stopped yesterday morning and my boobs feel almost hard. When I woke up this morning the duvet was hurting them.

I am just puzzled by this and haven't had any painkillers in case I am pregnant, just ice. 

I am either experiencing the worst PMS in my life or I'm pregnant.


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

TD2 - sorry on your bfn, please don't lose hope and never give up.

Juju - paracetamol is fine even if you are pregnant.  I have been taking it every day since 6dp5dt, even after my bfp I still take it and doc even strongly suggest I use it due to OHSS.  So if pain is unbearable you should just take it.


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi just to say that I have had very faint BFP, I got one at 7dp3dt this time where the line was faint but visible and tests got much darker over next few days. Hope you go on to see much darker lines in the next few days. 
If you can, wait a couple of days and test again and you should see a darker line all going well. Good luck! x


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes Lmck15, I can see a line..


----------



## Lmck15 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks, I was hoping I'm not going crazy! I have a better pic of it here https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/91aieY

/links


----------



## RowanJan (Dec 21, 2014)

Lmck15 I can see it too  

Just wanted to add that I did a pregnancy test a couple of months ago after my period was overdue by a week and it was negative. A couple of days later I was emptying the bin and saw that there was a faint line very similar to yours. I was certain I wasn't pregnant as I'd read somewhere that a line is only valid within a couple of minutes. But my DH persuaded me to test again. I tested the next morning and had a darker and more visible line and over the following days it got more and more visible. I'm now 13 weeks. 

Just wanted to say it can happen and really hoping this works out for you.


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

I can definitely see a faint line in your last picture. x


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi there, I 'd just like to say I tested on 6dp5dt and got a very faint positive. It got darker on 7dp5dt then darker after that.  And I have BFP.  I told my clinic I tested early and went in got bloods checked.  I didn't have to wait the 2ww.  Hope that helps. And yes there definitely is a line.  Only way you will know for certain is see if line is darker tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I can see it to.  I got a very, very faint line on Internet cheapies at 7dpt.

So good luck.

X


----------



## Lmck15 (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I've read a lot online about blue dye tests giving out false positives so trying not to get my hopes up just yet. Anyone experienced this? Both tests were from separate packs and had a very faint positive within 1 minute? Congrats to all you ladies who got your BFP's!


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Inurdreams

I have to take another medication that can cause low birth weight babies and low blood sugar at birth - the neurologist and the gynaecologist have told me I can still take it in pregnancy (I'd be bed-ridden if I didn't) but if I got pregnant I would need 1 extra scan at 28 weeks and it would have to be a hospital delivery.

Because of this situation I don't want to take any painkillers in  case the combination of drugs might harm a developing baby, or at this stage stop a pregnancy from occuring. I haven't asked them if I can take paracetamol as well, though, and they might say I can, so maybe if I haven't had AF by Monday and I still have this rotten headache, I should call and ask them.

I'm just terrified I will somehow jinx my chances. That sounds ridiculous, doesn't it?

I hope your pregnancy is going great.


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi ladies 
Hope your all well today! 
I'm 7dpt and I am using crinone suppositories today I have had the leftover discharge and it was a tinged pinky colour nothing much.
I think I can remember the nurse saying something about this at the clinic saying it was normal.
Any one else have this? 

If its been successful my bean hound be snuggled in and I should be starting to produce the hormones 
Super exciting stuff
Roll on Thursday! ❤


----------



## Pinkchick (Apr 2, 2015)

I've never had a false positive when it's been negative, if it's negative I never get a hint of a line no matter how much I squint. I have heard of evaporation lines that are very faint when the test is read after the time but that doesn't look like that to me, there is a definite faint line x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Juju have u tried 4head? Personally I think that really works!

I'm having a negative Nancy this afternoon. Got slight feeling of period pain in my back again when I was out. Didn't really let it get to me until the way home. Then when I say to DH it won't worj again and the clinic never help me they just tell me I'm young and don't care he says things like 'well I don't see it like that, it can't work for everyone' 

Sonetimes I think he is on another planet! Xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hopefully - sorry to hear you're having a bit of a down day  must be the 4dp5dt Blues as I've been feeling the same. I think I'm mentally preparing for it to be negative because it will be easier to deal with it if it doesn't work. 

Men eh, they never know the right thing to say! How youre feeling a bit better. We've still got a whole to go Til we're out of the game so we need to stick together and try and stay positive   Xx


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, can I join this thread i'm 7dp5dt - half way through the dreaded 2ww!!!


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

OMG, OMG, OMG

Today, I was in town when this guy blew cigar smoke on me and the smell nearly made me throw up and since I had the killer 48 hr headache but no bleeding I got suspicious so I did a clearblue digital test this evening (13 dpo) because I couldn't bear the suspense any longer and it says 

'Pregnant 1-2'

Yes, I got my BFP!!!!!!!!    

10 cycles later.  My son is at his dad's so I can't even tell him (his dad's phone is broken so I can't ring either!  He'll be made up when I tell him, so will my DD.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey Granada girl xx

Juju congratulations xx


Girls ive been constipated today managed to go before and cramped a little but im cramping loads now 2 hrs later feel like AF pains is this normal I should remember but I dont 4dp5dt xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Kezza

I had AF nearly this whole cycle, started about 6dpo and stopped 2 days ago, still getting the odd twinge, but I'm pg according to clearblue.

Also got really bad pain for 1 day with my son and with my DD I had a 4 day bleed but she still lived.


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

So so happy for you Juju - its a lovely feeling isnt it!! when was your OTD?  I did mine 4 days early and got mine  (last week) and now got to wait another 2 wks for scan  - im very nervous and still POAS every day lol x


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

AF pain, I meant, don't know how to edit.


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

My OTD was tomorrow.

My due date is 20th March. My DD's 20th birthday will be 17th March next year so maybe she'll get a brother or sister on her birthday!


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Juju - congrats! Happy for you!


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Juju -that's brilliant news! Congratulations !!  

LB xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome Granada- good luck with your 2ww - how are you managing the 2ww? I'm going a bit crazy with it lol. 

Juju- congrats hun that is fab news!! I'm made up for you! 

Kezza- I've been getting cramps on and off since ET

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Only had one day without but tonight worse than normal feel heavy as well xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome to the nut house granda! We will look after you here!

Fab news Juju! Il be hoping for a headache over the next week lol!   also thank you for mentioning you had AF symptoms pretty much the whole time. I started getting upset because I was getting AF back pain. Guess it's not over til the fat lady bleeds... Oops I mean sings! Lol xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol hopefully you crack me up!

Come on ladies, we've just gotta try and be positive and help each other through this next week. We're strong little cookies xxx


----------



## mer78 (Jun 26, 2011)

Juju yayyyy that's great news congrats

I had my beta yesterday 10dp5dt and it was 376, is that good  I don't know what's a good reading or not.
I have another test Tuesday . Does anyone know what the numbers mean


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Well you know I do try! I'm starting to get a funny head again maybe it's just coz I'm tired tho!

Yeh come on we can do this positivity thing, woosaaa! X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah we're not out yet keep our heads up xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Don't worry hopeful, you really can't know until you miss AF or the test tells you. I've had children before and also miscarriages too but all the pg's had some degree of cramping and it feels the same as AF. This one is the crampiest one. I was actually crying a few days ago because I got a huge contraction and felt crampy so I figured my AF would be early. In hindsight I think that was my embie implanting. 

My headaches started due to a neck injury (I got permanent migraine which I had to go on medication for), the med works usually but if I have a hormonal change I get a migraine. I usually get an LH migraine (when the surge starts) and one the day before my AF. I assumed that's what it was when I started hurting but it usually only lasts 1 day and is severe enough to keep me in bed. This time it was milder but just went on and on. When the bleeding didn't happen I got suspicious. I still have the headache a bit, I think I am reacting to the HCG, so you might not get this if you are healthier than me.

All the symptoms were what I normally get with PMS but with a few subtle differences (really sore boobs that didn't stop hurting like they do with PMS) and cramping that was gearing up for AF then just stopped 2 days ago, that tipped me off too. I thought it wouldn't just stop if I was close to a period? No thrush (I have such a problem with thrush but I didn't get it this month, first time in 2 years), vivid dreams (didn't want to mention those in case people think I'm crazy) and feeling sick at the smell of cigar smoke (that's what made me test a day early).

I used frozen sperm, too, and only 1 insemination as I had spent thousands and was running out of money so I only had one shot. Luckily this cycle I could feel ovulation so I timed it 16 hours after the positive LH.

This month I also gave up caffeinated tea as part of an anti-candida diet to get rid of my thrush problem so that might have helped as I used to drink a lot of tea.  I don't know if any of this will help anyone, but I'm writing it in case it does.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning campers!

Thank you Juju you're a little star!

Soooo hopefully is symptom spotting again this morning despite the fact she convinced herself yesterday it hasn't worked! However I feel I am justified this time as I have nausea! Could be another AF of progesterone symptom I know but I'm pretty sure I've not had it before.  

So obviously I tested *slaps hand* and it's negative I think but my brain is trying to convince me there's a faint line there! In not even using first response either! I make myself laugh! Xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol hopefully, I'm sure your my ivf twin haha

I work up feeling a bit sicky but figured I'm hungry lol

I also tested again today bfn as expected but was still sitting that at 6am shining my phone torch on the test convincing myself I could see something. Course there bloody wasn't lol   Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

We are literally the same person bevvy, I too did the phone torch thing!    Mental! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep, so day 5 of symptom spotting 😂😂😂 woke up feeling sick can't be morning sickness but could be HCG slightly rising, or pessaries most likely, my body temp seems up, had metal taste in my mouth, and baby breath made me want to chuck, feel like my smell is slightly over sensitive, cramps stopped about 12ish last night nothing so far this morning, I hope I am actually experiencing these and I'm not imagining them 😂😂😂

I've my POAS today, and I feel better for not if I'm honest xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha lock us up now!! That's so funny. If anyone was watching us sitting there scanning these tests with our phone torches, I'm sure we'd get sectioned lol. 

Kezza- hopefully good signs for you. This symptom spotting is rediculous lol xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I text my best friend every morning about what i am feeling like, she's convinced I'm crazy 😱😱 I think I am sometimes with this lark 😂😂😂. Xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

You ladies should all get a clearblue digital. I had some cheapo ones off the internet and one said BFN, then I tested with the digi straight afterwards because I didn't believe the result and it said 'pregnant' within 1 minute - shows what a load of rubbish the cheap ones are.


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I think it just depends on the sensitivity. Might be too early for the hcg to be picked up yet. I just don't want to see the words 'not pregnant' lol

What dpt did you get your bfp with the digital one hun?? Xxx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow  girls you've  been busy 
Great to See all the activity

Juju fantastic news your gonna be a mum again...........  made up for you


Bevy I'm heartbroken for you, I have a dog, diva, hence the name and I really don't know how I would have pulled myself together enough to keep trying with IVF if I hadn't had her to distract me..... Sending you lots of   

As for all the poas crazies.......... ( I am normally one of them) hope you get your BFP's soon
I've not tested today I just can't afford the emotional turmoil bet tomorrow I be at again though

Welcome to the madhouse all the new 2ww 's 

Chat soon lovely ladies enjoy your Sunday xxxx
Diva las vegas


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi everyone I think Juju is right, I tested this morning on CB and got a positive!! Can't believe it! So after a couple of cartwheels my DH caught me doing test number 2 a first response (I've had for ages) and that was positive too!! So a faint blue and a faint pink but definitely there DH confirmed I wasn't seeing things.

I've got loads of cheap strips which I'll try when he's not there but I know the ovulation strips didn't work.

So have mild AF cramping most of the time and boobs are fuller and a tiny bit sore now.

Great sharing and symptom spotting! My OTD is 15th so do I call to go early now I have BFP? Can't believe I'm writing those 3 lovely letters!

My mind keeps thinking - what now? Do I carry on doing what I've been doing or do things different?

Thanks Inurdreams for being a little devil and putting in my mind to test early!!!

Lots of luck to everyone
LB xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ladybird, your clinc will probably tell you to retest on test date anyway, but a big congratulations, here's to a healthy happy 9 months, just keep doing what your doing hun, I assume you have been acting like you was pregnant anyway xx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi Kezza, thank you, that's lovely of you. I have been acting like I'm pregnant you're right. I've been having a fertility smoothie each morning so will carry on with that I think.

Best of luck to you and hope you soon have a sibling for your gorgeous little one and you  

LB xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Your welcome and thank you very much xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks diva hun, you just love the buggers so much 😥 so now we need our bfp for sure as the house is too quiet without our doggy 

Ladybird- massive congrats hun. That is amazing news!! I'm  soooo bloody tempted to go and get one now.... No must stay strong and resist lol. I'm so made up for you. I am loving all these bfps on here. It's lovely!! Xxx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Bevvy - thanks love. I'm sure you'll get your wish and I' m so sorry it's such a difficult time for you now more than ever. Lots of love and look after yourself

LB xx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Bevvy - I was 13 dpo - 1 day before my period. The 'pregnant' came up instantly and I had to wait 2 minutes for the 1-2 weeks. I didn't use first morning urine either, it was in the evening.

PS Bevvy - so sorry about your dog.
I have a brown labrador so I know how much dog's are part of the family  

Congrats Ladybird - told you clearblue was brilliant!  
I'm made up for you.


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Think I'll try and hold out for a few days on the cb digi as only 5dpt at the moment so I don't think it would show even on the digital?? 

Xxx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Bevvy - it probably is a bit early. I read at least 6dpt before testing so hang on if you can as you already have a lot to deal with and it could be a false negative

Juju - you were so right!! 

LB xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm gonna test Thursday or Friday next I will be 9 or 10dp by then xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Congrats Juju and LB! 

I'm 8DPIUI today so would be too early for anything to show up on a stick but technically not too early for potential symptoms. I'm trying to ignore the twinges which really isn't easy! Am expecting AF on Wednesday. I fly out on holiday early on Friday morning (I'll be 13DPIUI then) so I'm wondering if AF doesn't show whether I should do a sneaky test before we fly. If AF doesn't show on Wednesday it might mean the progesterone is keeping her at bay rather than anything else. Either way I'm so scared, I really really really want to be pregnant and at the same time I am really really scared of another miscarriage.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi all, 

Can I join your thread please? I'm 1dpt5dt. I've been suffering with side effects from cyclogest and had abdominal cramps for a few days which seems to be subsiding a little. Hopefully they will go! My OTD is 22nd July. 

Hello to everyone and good luck on your 2WW XX


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Jo, 

Welcome to the madhouse! Good luck with your 2ww hun. We are all driving ourselves insane with the wait lol xxx


----------



## Juju77 (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes Kezza, it is too early to test. I read that implantation is any day between 5dpo and 12 dpo with the most common being 9 dpo and that it takes a couple of days for the implantation process to be complete. Also, the embryo would then have to secrete enough HCG for it to be picked up in a urine test, so I think it would be fairly impossible at 5 or 6 dpo to get a positive result.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Bevvy! I'm expecting the madness to kick in over the the next few days!! Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow I've missed loads!

Welcome to the nutters asylum jo!

I'm still feeling crappy! So what's the concensus re tests? First response or clear blue better? Il spend £20 in tests if I get both! Mind u more boots points for christmas   xx


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

congratulations to those who have finally got their BFP ad so sorry to those whose cycles haven't worked  

I'm 8dp5dt and getting mild period-style pains but much lower down than normal - hoping this is a positive sign!!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I've had that too Granada girl and lower like you say! And itchy nipple today too, only one. I'm the queen of TMI, sorry! X


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

i hear itchy nipples are a good sign too!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I know! I wish I didn't have these symptoms coz it makes me think im pregnant and then I might not be! X


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hopefully - I think clear blue positive are meant to be the most sensitive/ reliable. Both worked for me this morning so they must be sensitive for 8dpt3dt.

I think £11 for 2 pack as I bought more today (DH was a bit confused by this) from Boots as I'm a big points collector and they are double this month for me as its my birthday in a couple of weeks!!

LB xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Evening girls been busy on holiday anyways I tested today cause felt really I'll used 3 different brands and ive got a BFP still early so have to be wary, although got my last BFP at this stage too, I'm on natural FeT so no trigger


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Aww kezza congratulations. That's amazing news. Good luck. When is your otd? Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

20th hence cautious BFP I shouldn't have tested but did three to check and all same xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow that's really early. I hope it stays positive for you hun. Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Amazing news! Congratulations, keep us in the loop! Can't believe how earky you have got it, maybe there's 2 in there! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well I had two in hun so who knows xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ooh they do say bfps show up earlier with twinnes so keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

That would be soooo cute! Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sticking around girls don't worry, want to be here when you two get yours xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Fingers crossed we can join you!!

What brands did you use?? Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I hope so! I don't know if I should ring the clinic tomoro coz I've been feeling so poo! X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Clear blue a first response and Asdas own xx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Congratulations Kezza!! Sounds like you covered all the bases! That's brilliant news   

Good luck to everyone and fingers crossed for more bfps 

LB xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks hun xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats kezza that's smazing how many days past transfer are you how you feeling! 
You lucky devil xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

It's still early days sky's the limit, I'm 5dp5dt but natural FET so no trigger shots to interfere xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful ❤
Congrats again I'm 8days past today 
Thursday feels like forever I hope my week goes quick I am a private nanny I look after 4 boys so I'm sure it will lol xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow yep bet they keep you very busy, here's hoping it goes quickly for you xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh sky's its agony isn't it, DH for bf my tests... Doh! I didn't get in trouble tho yes! Lol.

I tell u what if I'm not pregnant after this head business im having a word with the big man upstairs, there's no way I want this head if I'm not going to get anything out of it! Doing my HEAD in 😂😂 I do make myself laugh! Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

That should be found my tests, stupid iphone


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello everyone....

How's the crazy 2ww treating y'all....

Jo - Welcome to the mad house. Hope the 2ww doesn't drag so much for you.

Kezza, juju and ladybird - Congrats on your BFP.  Over the moon for you ladies.

Bevvy & hopefull - You ladies will drive yourselves crazy.....lol. Anyways, you ladies have my gene.

Diva - OTD is finally tomorrow. I have also been testing ever since. I bet you can't wait for the confirmatory result tomorrow.

AFM - OTD is tomorrow. I have a 9am appointment.

Ladies, take it easy with the symptom spotting. It can drive one real crazy. I think this july is a great month. I followed may, june and this july 2ww. So far, we are having many BFP's. May was not bad either but June wasn't so favourable. Anyways, fx for so many more BFP's.

Big hugs to the ladies with BFN's. Hope you take care of yourselves and good luck in your future endeavour. 

Big hugs everyone and Good nite xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I know right Emelda we are crazy!

So I'm Guna go that little step further with the craziness and TMI...

Soooo im getting 'that' smell that you get before coming on my period, it's hard to describe, maybe a bit metallic but I'm sure you all know what I mean! I've looked it up online and some people on forums in the past have said they got it but never got their period. Any BFP ladies experienced this at all?

Sorry again for my general TMI'ness xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry hopeful I can't help you but I do know what you mean by the smell!

Hope your ok! .

I have rung in sick today, I woke up with chest pain that had now eased and went to the toilet I had left over crinone with brown sticky mucus not sure what all this is about! 
Any ideas? I'm 9dpt. 
So I'm at home today I'm quite glad with the rain!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I think that with brown crinone it is quite usual I have had some slightly this cycle and the one before. From what I have read it can happen because of old blood or possibly implantation xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I hope you feel better too! Xx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Sharry- can you add me to the list. FET 7/7 OTD 21/7.

Hi ladies- can I joined the 2ww madness with you all? I read here everyday so might as well take part as I'm driving myself mad and I'm only 6dp5dt.

Congratulations to all the BFPers!!
Hugs to all the BFNers, don't give up.

Lex xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Lex,

Welcome to the fun/mad/nuthouse!

Read your signature, your so brave! Got everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Hopefully2014. 
Maybe I'm just insane, crazy or just following that advice to "never give up on your dream".
When is your otd?


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome lex xx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Kezza


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Mines Friday but naturally I've already tested about 50 thousand times with BFN! Such a weirdo lol!

I think we must all be mad to keep putting ourselves through it xxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome Lexan. Hope you don't mind me asking you a question - I can see on your signature that you have antithyroid antibodies. I also had some results which indicated that but as my actual thyroid levels were normal the endocrinologist said to me that I don't have to worry. Can I ask if you're on any meds for it?

2ww-wise ... I am 9DPIUI. Had a dream last night where I was talking to pregnant women and I woke up absolutely convinced I was pregnant myself but then remembered I haven't tested yet and it's still too early for it. Was getting cramps 7DPIUI and had a couple yesterday but very mild. Haven't had any today at all but it's still early. Felt a bit weepy yesterday afternoon and this morning but this morning I can put it down to returning to work stress. I find it impossible nowadays to tell if I'm hormonal or whether my sadness is justified! OTD is one week today!

Hopefully, how many DPT are you now?


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Morning ladies,

Hope you are all well. 

Welcome to the thread Lex. Good luck with your journey. Hope you get a nice BFP. 

Hopefully- have you tested today hun? I did and anothe BFN. My symptoms seem to have all stopped now too so I have no idea what to think!! 

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bevvy it's early yet hun xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Right Bevvy are you me or something!? I literally feel like I'm talking to myself when I talk to you! I couldn't feel further from pregnant if I tried today boobs don't seem sore anymore not really had any cramping. And yes I tested like a loser and got a BFN. Normally when I do my manual clear outs of crinone I get some brown but that's stopped its just white. Plus this im coming on my period smell! Grrrr x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

my ivf kindred spirit haha. I was having a tug at me nips today and thinking waaaa, why aren't you hurting anymore lol. My cramping has gone too. I try and convince myself it's coz embie is nice and settled now but then I think no, it means it's not worked. I am seriously driving myself nuts!!!

Wouldn't it be too early to get AF at the moment?? 

I keep telling you to stay positive and all I do is drive myself mad!!! 

What brand are you testing with  Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I just had some cheap ones, I might go and buy some brand ones this morning just to see. Although I promised DH no more testing now til Friday... Yeh right!

I literally don't know how anyone could possibly stay sane during this if im honest! I think the only reason I wanted to ring the clinic about my light headed stuff was in the hope they would ask me to come in to do my bloods and scan me!

I'm clinging on to the hope that currently I don't have my AF spot!! Get it every month on my right side right on my jaw bone. No appearance yet so if that stays away il be happy!

For me personally I think (don't quote me on it coz I blockbad memories out) but I think I got AF 2 or 3 days before OTD both times before so looking at Tomoro or Wednesday. If I make it to Friday morning without it n still get a BFN il be going on a rampage lol 😂😂😂


----------



## CassH (Jul 5, 2015)

Morning ladies 

Congrats to all those with BFP's and those still waiting or with news they didn't want, just keep going. All good things come to those who wait! Xxx

Bevvy and Hopefully - even though I've been quiet, I there with ya on this symptom spotting. It's driving me loopy. My boobs were hurting, now it comes and goes. My nipples were killing, now they're not. I had cramps, now they've gone. I've got lumps of crinone falling out, and I'm an emotional wreck. I haven't POAS yet though!

I say it every Monday... but roll on bloody Friday cos I think I'm gonna be in need of a strait jacket at this rate! xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Haha you are me to a T. I was thinking about going to get some first response tests this morning haha. 

Lol stay away little spot! I get a little breakout all month but I am really spotty at the moment it's horrible  

This is my first IVF treatment so I have no idea what to expect or when to expect it. Think that's what driving me crazy. When I fell pregnant with my little boy, I had no idea I was pregnant Til I was a day late

Hey cass- been wondering where you've been. I was thinking we hadn't heard from you in a few days! Well done for being strong and not poas yet!! Wish I had your will power!! 

Xxx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Hopefully2014..I'm testing early too as I'm checking to see how long the pregnyl takes to leave my body.. I have my finger crossed for your that those BFN wil turn positive.

Violeta- I'm taking selenium supplement and prednisone (when cycling) for it. My last result it has fallen alot so will keep taking the selenium daily, I also take fish oil and vitaminD as I read that they help.  Goodluck.

Lex xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bloody hell Cassh u lucky thing managing to keep some sanity, proud of you lol!

I've never even been pregnant so I don't know how it feels for me so that's a right pain.

I'm nearly ready to go test buying, I wanna buy first response and clear blue coz im so normal x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hopefully, if your gonna do one today try not to wee for around 4 hours and try not to drink to much xx


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi there, please could you add me. I'm new to the site and have never posted on a forum before!! Testing on the 20th July. I am 7 days PT (blastocyst) and am panicking today as feeling lots of period pains - lost quite a bit of hope today


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm going to try really hard to wait until tomoro!

Violeta sorry didn't see your question, im 6dp5dt x


----------



## CassH (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm under strict instructions from hubby, that as it's his birthday on Thursday and we're going away for a few days, that we're not testing till Friday! I think he wants us to just bob along in this PUPO bubble till we really have to know!

The wait is doing my head in though - I've already bough Clearblue digital tests... Did it before I even had ET. So it's taking all the will power in the world not to do a sneaky test! Xx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Welcome sophcol and lexan to the mad house.

Lexan - You wrote that your OTD is 14th which is tomorrow. Is that correct?

Bevvy & Hopeful - Why are you doing this to yourselves. I think you ladies should wait and test in a few days but I am not judging cos I totally understand.  I am crazy like you two.

AFM - OTD is today and am back from the clinic. I did a blood test so it is official. It is BFP....

Sharry - Please, update my front page to BFP.... Thanks dear.

My scan is in 2 weeks time. On the 27th of this month. I can't wait for that day. It becomes really real from that day.


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Emelda that is fantastic news! Congratulations! Good luck with th scan

LB xx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

huge congrats emelda - that is wonderful news - so are you having a scan early? ive got mine on 25th x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Emelda scan will soon be here x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Congrats Emelda! 

My OH has given me strict instructions that we're not to test until OTD which is the 22nd. We both work from home so it's not even like i can order them and hide them from him   To be honest the prospect of it scares me now of getting a BFN so i think i will hold out! BUT i am only 2dpt5dt so all that could change!!


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks betty, ladybird, jo and kezza.

Betty - My scan is on the 27th of this month. 2 weeks from today and 2 days after yours. Goodluck.


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats on the scans guys its so lovely to read that and it gives hope that it could be us soon! 
I'm so o re the moon for you how exciting! 

I have a docs appointment this afternoon advised by clinic to get checked out! 

Chest pain when I woke up, severe thirst, went to the toilet and wiped had clear discharge tinged brown and later this morning I stood up and my head went really funny only happend the once so far.

Has anyone else had these I'm 9dpt.
Your help would be fab


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Emelda - my pregnancy scan is 2 days after yours, wonder why mines later considering we had ET same day... 

Sky - I didn't have any discharge.  Chest pain? Is it heartburn? Because the pessaries can cause that.  Everyone get different symptoms.  I can't help because by 9dp I developed OHSS, and they can be mixed in with pregnancy symptoms.  At the moment I only have back pain and heartburn and the odd stretching/twinge near my uterus.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Congrats everyone going for scans with your BFP's. 

Sky's ive not heard of that before, did Bourn give you any indication of what it could be? Xx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

im thinking that some clinics must say about having scans at very different times - ive been told to get a scan at 7 weeks -the days are going so slowly.


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hopefully Inurdreams 
I rang they said to go get my chest checked out at the gp and let them know that was it 
So off I go to the docs at 4.30pm 
I think I have mild ohss but I will see x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm getting cramps in my left side again  Was weepy yesterday too and boobs have started to feel heavy, these are all AF signs. I don't think I'm going to be in the BFP club this month. Feeling so despondent right now


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Emelda congrats!i
I've amend my mag. .It should read 21/7 not the 14th, lol..14dpt I had it mind when I wrote that. Have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Emelda- congratulations hun. That's fab news. So please for you!!

Let's hope us ladies can join you in the bfp club! 

Dumb **** me picked up some first response tests but got the wrong ones and are only to be used from the day of missed period...d'oh!!! Maybe it's a sign to say "bevvy stop testing" lol xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I better check mine I didn't look at that xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I didn't even look at the box to see if they were the early response ones lol. So thick sometimes!!


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I did the same girls the boxes are the same just the writing xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Glad it's not just me then. Thought I was losing me marbles for a minute then xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bevvy.... Just putting it out there, I think we lost our marbles a long time ago x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hahaha not sure if I actually had any to begin with to be fair lol xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Me either it's all good! X

Just checked I got the right one 1-0 to me 😂😂


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

you two are cracking me up xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ha ha Kezza! Literally it's just so great to have finally net someone just as insane as me! X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Do you live near each other could be something in the water xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ermmmm I don't think so? Where so u lI've bevvy? #stalker


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah it's great to know I'll have a lovely roommate in the asylum hahaha! 

I'm outside your window hopefully... Cooooeeeyyy! Lol

I'm from dunstable in bedfordshire. What about you? Xxxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lol yeh rocking ourselves to sleep in the corner! 

I'm from harwich in essex so we are quite far away Kezza can't be the water! X


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Sky - mild OHSS would be a VERY good sign for you.  It's horrible but the perks is definitely worth it!


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nope oh well was a guess haha


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hope you got on ok at GP sky's xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Little way away then hopefully...must just be the South East air then haha. 

Haha I was sitting in the corner on the rocking chair at my little uns school party today ....issues!!! 

Sky- hope gp appt goes well

Xxx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello everyone...

Sky - I really hope the chest pain is nothing to worry about.

Betty - I think anytime from 6 weeks is okay to scan.

Violeta - Fx the signs are positive ones and not AF related.

Lexan and Bevvy - Thanks huns

Bevvy - Praying for you to join the club. The tests say from the day of missed period but I started getting positive with them 2 days before I missed my period. It all depends on how much hcg is in your system which vary from person to person because it depends on when implantation happened and how many embryos you have snuck in there.  However, the right thing is from the day of missed period.

Hopeful & Bevvy - You funny and crazy ladies are really entertaining me. I am crossing everything for both of you cos you deserve it with all this craziness.


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I did sneakily try a clearblue digi today and that came back not pregnant so put me on a downer  as I thought that would show up :-/ ive made the decision to really try hard not to test Til otd now as I'm just upsetting myself! Silly cow that I am lol

I had a single transfer 

We aim to please haha. Hopefully no one who monitors these threads is linked to any psychiatric services lol xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bevvy I hate digitals even though im getting faint lines I wouldn't trust a digital at this point, I used the old fashioned clear blue yesterday xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Kezza- oh really hun. I thought that the cb digit would be the best?!? Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I've got both coz I'm a definite psycho lol x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

This early if advise against hun xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I've done 2 rounds before I know I'm being an absolute loser but I can't stop it! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I always do what makes you feel best xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Ah ok hun. Thanks for the advice. So out of touch with all these different tests lol. 

I'm not sure I've got the willpower to stop testing but gonna give it a go lol xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I definitely havent ul test every day til test day unless I get my AF before not even going to try and deny it. Don't know if anyone else feels the same but for me it's feeling like it's worse with every cycle the more desperate u become. Therefore u want it more so wanna test more! Vicious circle xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hmmm I'm sure my clinic told me to use a Clearblue digital test..... am I better with 'normal' one? - shouldn't really worry yet!! It's 8 days until my OTD... If I stick to 8!!


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Jo was that for your actual test date though? Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Really? My clinic gave me my tests z


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Yep it was Kezza - have I misread the posts?!   

It's been one of those days! Xx

Nope no tests for me Hopefully - we have to buy them. I actually went to Boots today for some other bits and found myself stood staring at the pregnancy tests!   People around me really must have thought I was nuts!!


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Slightly just slightly 😂😂😂😂😂 She was thinking of testing early with one not for OTD I don't think anyway haha xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

I am back all is good she just told me to rest, I had a total breakdown when I got home! 
She did all my obs nothing to worry about.

I strangely have double vision and blurry eyes, anyone else have this? 
I can't be putting this on


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sky nope are you tired though maybe its that.  X


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

maybe you have been stressing out hun. Sometimes chest pains can be from panic attacks which can randomly occur when you feel stressed out. Try and rest and take it easy hun  

My clinic did give me two tests but they are long gone hahaha xxx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi Ladies

I would like to join please - I had my transfer today.  Baby dust to those waiting to test and congrats to the BFP's! This looks like a very positive thread!


Sharry - could you please add me to the front page. FET ET 13/07/15  OTD 23/07/15

xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm not tired I have been on and off sleeping through day and the chest pains when I woke up from sleep this morning so I don't think it's either of those 

Not to worry I'm off for another snooze and rest my eyes


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome smiley and wishing you the best of luck getting a bfp! Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I've never had that sky's, maybe it's the medicine?

Welcome smiley xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Whoops Kezza!


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I've done it loads jo don't worry about it haha


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Smiley - Welcome and Congrats on been PUPO...

Sky's - Rest dear and please stop stressing out. You will be okay.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sooooo just done the first response and it looks like its a BFP! I'm trying not to get too excited though in case of chemical pregnancy x


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hopefully that's great news!!! Fingers crossed for you

LB xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thank you so much LB! I don't think I've ever been so excited and scared at the same time before in my life! #scarcited! X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Fantastic news hopefully xx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Huge congrats hopefully - its a wonderful feeling isnt it - i think ive done a pt every day since coz still can't believe it haha - got my 7 week scan 25th x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Did you ladies that got BFP early call the clinic early or just wait? X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just waiting me hun xx


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

I got my BFP 4 days early but notified the clinic on OTD


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeh you're probably right, they will only tell me off and tell me to test Friday ha ha xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Basically yep told off and call back so save yourself the hassle, how's the line looking xx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hopefully - that is fantastic news honey. I am chuffed for you  how exciting xxxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ha ha ok Kezza il leave it! It's lighter than the test line but still quite clearly there 😝😝😝.... Not that im excited...

Your turn now bevvy get out and get the right test! Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

That's sounds promising hun xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Great news hopefully


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

I called clinic today to see if I could go in earlier but have to wait til OTD

My patience gene is tiny  

LB xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ha ha you're as bad as me and bevvy! Thanks for the congrats ladies!! Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

What are you now?? Are you same has me 6dp 5dt?  Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeh Kezza 6dp5dt. OTD Friday, feels like a lifetime away! Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Haha so we're going to be due same time haha cool  my OTD is Monday though my clinic like longer when it's FeT xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

When would we actually be due? Coz Ive always been told I might end up having to have a baby earky by c section because of my 2 wombs x

I make it around 25th March x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yep 24 or 25 th xx if I do it by LMP i get 25th by ovulation 24th xx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Hopeful - So dear. Am happy for you. Your craziness has finally paid off. Faint line at this stage is wonderful. Just check back in few days and see that the line gets stronger. I tested everyday after my first line up until OTD. You have to wait till OTD to call clinic.

Ladybird - I am also an impatient person. Hang on dear.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Emelda!

So I got up at 4 for the toilet, tested again and we are still going with BFP! Oh don't you worry just as you say, il bes testing every day until OTD and probably every day after until my scan lol xxx

Also when I woke up I started thinking about it and getting excited so that's going to be me up at 4 every day! X


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

So this time I was encouraged by the counsellor to talk to more people about my ivf and not keep everything in, so I did. That now means more people are going to be asking if it worked but I don't wanna say until im 12 weeks! Do you think I can get away with saying that im not ready to talk about it? X


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hello ladies,

I think I'm out  havent retested but getting really bad stomach cramps since waking up that are so much worse than what I've had so far. Defo feels like the witch is about to show her face. 

Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Don't give up bevvy! We are here for you don't forget that, in this together 😘😘 xx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations Hopefully2014.. wonderful news to wake up to.

Bevy when is otd? Af like cramps are very common in 2ww and sometimes a good thing as it can mean the uterus stretching to accomodate growing embie.

Lex xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Exactly Lexan!

I was getting and still am getting twinges in my lower back which is where I get my AF pain but it seems that the HPT's think I'm pregnant. Don't give up I inow you can do this hun. Xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Otd is Friday. 

Pain has started to subside now. I have had cramps all the way through my 2ww but that pain this morning was horrendous. Don't want to do any more tests now. I don't think I've ever hated anything more than this 2ww. Aaarrrrggghhh! 

I'm so glad youre still getting bfp hopefully. That's the worst part isn't it, trying to keep it secret. I guess you can prob just say to everyone that either way you don't want to speak about it as you will either tell everyone at 12 weeks or tell everyone when you've come to terms with it not working. Then that way people won't keep asking xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yeh exactly, don't let those pesky cramps get to you coz u never know! I was telling my husband the day before that il never be pregnant! Although im still trying hard not to get too carried away coz its early days! X


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Congrats Hopefully!

Bevvy - not out until AF is here x

AFM - even though AF isn't here yet I can't help but feel like I'm probably out - think I'm just trying to set my expectations. First thing I did this morning upon waking was push my boob to see if it was painful and they still are heavy. They haven't been that painful for the last three cycles, the last time they were was just before my last BFP. Not that that means anything - I've almost given up trying to determine whether something is AF or pregnancy related as we just won't know.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

That's thr thing isn't it violeta, that's why we send ourselves mental because all of the signs and symptoms are so similar that we can never really be sure!

Il say the same to you though, don't give up hope! There's still every chance this is going to work for you and we all have our fingers and toes crossed for everyone xxx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh my God ladies

I tested with CB digital this morning and PREGNANT 1-2 appears a miracle
After yesterday's CB digital test indicated NOT PREGNANT 

What do I do now

Love to you all   

Diva las vegas


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh wow Diva!

I would say go get a beta as the hpt are unreliable at times giving you negatives when you're Pregnant. 
lookiNg good hun as CB is not a sensitive test so to get 1-2 week is good.

Lex


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh diva! That's a total mind game isn't it! I have no idea what to suggest!? Unless u could get your bloods done? Xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks ladies and violeta, you sound just like me. It's hard to stay continuously positive when you are preparing for the worst. 


Diva- defo maybe get Ya bloods done. You've made me feel more positive though as my cb digi was negative yesterday and if you are getting a negative then positive, I feel a bit better (even though I still feel out This time). When is you otd again?? I defo think you are preggers. False positives are extremely rare! Xxx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bevy don't rule it out 
I think you are early are you 7 days post transfer?

My OTD was positive last Friday! 
So I'm 15 days post FET  6 day blastocyst 

Am waiting on my clinic nurse to get back to me
Going to ask for bloods


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Think bloods is a good idea hun, how strange HPT can be unreliable on occasions, is it just one that said not pregnant


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Mind is buzzing 

Kezz a tested only the once yesterday afternoon about 1pm with a CB twin pack used the 2nd test this morning

Hoping that urine for the CB yesterday was too dilute as not 1st pee of the day

Today feel heavy boobs no other symptoms really hope and pray we are pregnant

Read loads last night false positives are rare as Appleseed to false negatives

Still early days,🙏🙏🙏


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'd say it probably was had you drank a lot? How long before toilet trips? Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh my God diva it's so exciting! Congrats. Xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Diva - yep 7dp5dt. Everyone seems to be getting their bfp around the 6dpt stage. 

I defo think maybe a faulty test or urine too diluted. Xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bevvy you may just have a late implanted 😘😘😘


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Fingers crossed you can get your bloods done to put your mind at rest, Diva. Your head must be buzzing right now.


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Hello ladies; I am new here and very stress.I had Et on 9.07 and they told me to test myself 25.07.Is my first ICSI; and I my embryons was medium quality in day 3.I want to stay optimistic but because I wait for 8 years to see 2 lines; I don't know what to think.Good luck to you all.I stink that I still have some pain from EC because I can not explain why I still feel some pain like period ones.😕😕😕


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Diva - got everything crossed for you. There must be hcg there to get a positive so it looks good. I think the line tests are more reliable than the digital ones. Hope you can get your bloods done soon  

Violeta- thought I was bonkers as every time I wake up in the night I have a quick boob squeeze to check they are still sore and full. If they don't hurt as much I then start worrying! 

I got my first BFP on 7dpt3dt and have tested each day so far and as got stronger each day thankfully  
I know am HPT addict and not sure how I get off them now!! 

Bevvy - it is such a mental time and we are all thinking of you and have everything crossed.

LB xx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Alecsi - welcome and good luck. It is a real mind game this 2ww and the pain could be the little ones implanting and growing. It's hard but try to stay positive as it could all turn out to be a BFP next week

LB xx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Ladybird - I know what you mean! Even after my 2ww and even after clinic took bloods, I'm STILL testing. Somebody needs to stop me  

Alecsi - it is normal for some people to feel pain after EC,  I mean after all they do pierce through your vagina walls to get to your eggs.  And they give us painkillers when we're in theatre.  So that has long worn off now.  I remember I felt some pain after EC.

Bevvy - I got my faint bfp around 6dp5dt.  

Diva - it is way too early for pregnancy symptoms.  Your body don't really give out symptoms until embryo is fully implanted at least. I thought the same as you at first.  But when I look back I realise I'm just desperately trying to symptom spot.  But it's all the cyclogest that's doing that.  As of 4w5d I still do not have any pregnancy symptoms other than OHSS.  Oh.. Probably slow urine flow... Takes me forever to finish peeing, it's like I'm using a broken hose?  . But congrats on your bfp!!! 

Hope many more bfp's to come!


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Thank you so much ladies for yours words; they give me progesterone pastries maybe is from them my pains and my breast  as well. We will see what God will want xxxxxx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Alecsi - oh yeah, those pessaries are nasty.  Takes a while for body get used to it.  They give off all these pregnancy symptoms that can be confusing for those in 2ww.  Good luck on your upcoming ET.


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats on the positives ladies, I don't know how you do it! Lol xxxxx take care of your beans xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

How you feeling today sky? Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I felt quote tender after EC too Alecsi.

How u doing sky's?

I feel rotten today I think it's the heat too! However Id rather feel rotten and have my heinz baked bean inside me that feel normal and not xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Nothing really today lol drinking and weeing for England 
Doing a bit and resting up dreaming about Thursday lol xxxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

This is going to be the longest week ever isn't it! Xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Not long for me two more sleeps x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Soon be here glad your feeling Ok xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks yes just a waiting game really just wish it was Thursday then I can deal with it one way or another


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I definitely didn't go out just now and buy a pregnancy test twin pack. It's taking all of my energy not to use it now! I bought it so I could do a sneaky test Thursday evening IF AF isn't here by then. She's due tomorrow but need to remember that I'm on progesterone this time so if she doesn't show her face it could be progesterone rather than pregnancy.  

This is definitely the most bonkers I have been driven during the 2ww and we've been at this for coming up to two years which I know is nothing in comparison to some of you!


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh god no way could I wait but keep holding out hun


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

I was thinking this also the progesterone does keep you from bleeding right? Xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I will do, promise! The reason I'm not testing any earlier is because I'm 'only' 10DPIUI today which I know is still early and also because I usually come on 11DPIUI. I usually start spotting 10DPIUI, there's nothing yet but that's not to say it won't come later. Although the progesterone could put a stop to that too. 

Regarding the progesterone, it depends on the person. I think it was ladybird on here who said that the progesterone didn't stop AF coming bang on time for her in previous cycles but it is different from person to person. This is my first time using it so am so unsure what to expect!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Maybe it's us group oh nutty testers that is sending you crazy violetta!

Sky's from my research the progesterone is supposed to hold off a bleed I think HOWEVER on my other 2 tries i bled before OTD xxz


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

The last cycles I never bled I was using cyclogest
This time I'm using crinone 
I thought that was supposed to be the case x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I think it is like violeta says, everybody is different. The crinone certainly didnt keep it away for me xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

My first cycle which was a BFN I was on 2 cyclogest and I bled 2 days before OTD x


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

This gives me a bit of hope but didn't bleed before so I must be getting enough in my system to keep it at bay xx


----------



## nemo30 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello 
I'm also in the two week wait - ET on 4th July - official blood test this Friday!
I had some success the last cycle with a BFP but sadly only went to 5 days after test date!  This is IVF cycle number 4 for us plus lots of IUIs so fingers crossed this is the sticky one!  I've read all the posts - congratulations to all the BFP ladies  
Just wanted to say that I have also bled before OTD whilst using cyclogest - first cycle 7 days after ET!
Is anyone at Homerton and still waiting for OTD? 
Wishing all you ladies still waiting a BFP
xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Hoppefully 2014  - there are the worst 2 weeks , you want to feel all the symptoms but you don't have none ; this is the feeling

Violeta - i think i will test early then 25 when they told me ; maybe thursday next week

I am waiting for 8 years 2 lines so i aspect another disappointed month on my list.

the doctors told me that if my test is negative to stop the progesterone and after this my period will came ; but if i start to bleed to call them ; so i think that every body is different.


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Sky - I think in regards to progesterone, it maintains your lining and make it more receptive for the embryo, because we do not produce enough to begin with.  So in another words yes it should prevent you from shedding the lining (bleed), but in a common scenario if embryo does not implant it means no HCG, so naturally if no HCG then it kinda triggers your brain that you are not pregnant so then you  bleed therefor resulting in a negative cycles (though some people still bleed and go on to getting bfp not sure why though). I have heard people still on progesterone pessaries and continue bleeding but keep taking it because they still waiting for OTD.

I need to take mine for 7 weeks in total, because I guess my clinic thinks the success rate is higher and my body would have produced enough progesterone on its own to maintain the pregnancy.  My first 3 weeks are funded by NHS, but the other 4 weeks I had to pay for them.


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

OMG just went to the loo and pinkish watery blood when I wiped!!
Could this my period starting at CD26? I have never had a early period apart from my failed cycle in 2010 at 5dpt.
I've had implantation bleeding on my successful cycle but that was at 9dpt. I was hoping I get a little bleeding and now I got some I'm freaking the hell out because of the AF cramps and I'm not home where I could stick a cyclogest up my foofah. 
No work gonna get done now as I'll be on knicker-watch, oh no oh no 
I know my clinic gives us the sheet that said bleeding/spotting could be implantation but that won't stop the worrying now.
Please!please! Don't be AF! 

Lex


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

I got excited yesterday morning a little I went for first morning wee and watery clear  brown snot like mucus was there mixed with crinone left overs 
Sorry for the too much info 
I thought I had implanted 
I rang clinic she said it was crinone 
So that put a downer on it for me! 
That was 9dpt 
But I thought it might of been to late for that to happen 
Xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Lexen I'm keeping everything crossed for you 

I'm assuming my period would be due on my test day is this right I'm all confused hoping I have baby brain lol x


----------



## nemo30 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Sky
I never know when the witch should be due - I'm assuming it's on test day as that's 14 days from transfer.  I'm not sure if you can also count from EC but mine was a frozen cycle this time so not sure if that's different.  

Lexan - keeping everything crossed for you - I am on constant knicker watch at the moment as due to test friday and have some cramping.  
x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Just done a digi test, should really use FMU but got pregnant 1-2 weeks  need to stop testing but can't help it xx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Sky's- have you tested at all? If not you're one strong lady.

Thanks nemo- hope u get a bfp on Friday.

Kazzie- Congrats!! I would say step away from the hpt but I'm just the same, lol..It's only because I am at work tahrs y I haven't tested again this afternoon.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Everyday ive tested since 2dp ha ha didn't get my first line till 5dp though lol 7dp 5dt today x


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm 1dp5dt. Do u mind of I join u all. This 2ww is gonna send me insane. I test 27/07 xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

No ladies I havnt tested 
I have really really bad period cramps tonight I really think I'm out l cnt stop crying my body knows I can feel it 
I don't test until Thursday 
I might test in the morning a day before this should give me a good result first morning wee
Feeling really down 😢


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Catherine xx

Congrats Kezza!! Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Honestly sky's I was getting all sorts of twinges and getting then in my back again today. Now the worry is that it's guna go wrong! Even with BFP you still worry! Xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hopefully these ain't twinges full blown period pains all in my bits and pieces xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Do you have a test? Why don't you do one it might settle your mind one way or the other xxx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Hopefully - lol I thought I was bad asking people to test early, but you're just as bad as me!   so naughty! Sky has willpower, she won't test early. I have asked her before  

Catherine - careful there are some persuasive serial testers on here


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ha ha welllll I don't normally but this time she's having pains and it's upsetting her so it might be worth it xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks ladies 
Xx 
How bad were your pains? 
Did they really feel like it was coming x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey ladies, 

Sorry been awol all day. Little man has been poorly and then helping my boyfriends sister to do her order of service for her wedding next month

Lovely to see so many positive things on here  

For me, not so good. Had awful cramps this morning for around an hour then tonight when I put my crinone gel in, there was done pinky coloured discharge on the tip of the applicator. So now I feel out of the game as from what I've read. Implantation should have taken place by now so can't be implantation bleeding xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sky's, yes they did really feel like they were coming on my last 2 rounds. I remember it better first time coz I remember england wete playing a world cup game and I couldn't watch it properly! 

Bevvy have u tested again or not hun xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I tested this morning with cb digi and bfn :-/


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok well I know it's hard trust me I've been there but try not to let it get to you, not long now and we will be at OTD. If it is a BFN we are all here xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

How many days past transfer are you bevy 
I have bad pains tonight too xxx 
Big love to you


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok well I know it's hard trust me I've been there but try not to let it get to you, not long now and we will be at OTD. If it is a BFN we are all here xxx


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm 7dp5dt. So thought I'd maybe get a bfp if it had worked and not these types of symptoms

Aww sky. Still hoping for a bfp for you hun

Thanks hopefully xx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Haha inurdreams. I've noticed  

I was all for waiting it out but now after readng all these posts, I've just said to hubby that we should go buy a bunch of tests haha. 

My clinic  have us wait at least 14 days with a 5dt. I was 18 days with my 3dt. Faaaaar too long. It's madness.

Big hi to all my fellow forum june/July cycle buddies.

Hi and good luck to all u other ladies. Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Catherine,

I've got obsessive compulsive testing disorder! Iv had a BFP 6dp5dt, tiday im 7dp5dt. Today I went out and bought FIVE packs of 3 strip tests so I have one every day between now and scan to make sure it's still there... Yep normal... NOT! Xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow Hopefully.... That's a lot of tests!  

Do they say at 7dpt that the HCG hormone has just started to be released? It might not be picking it up for you strong enough yet Bevvy?? I hope that's the case for you and your twinges are not AF. Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks jo hun. I have no idea to be honest. I'm so hoping I will still get a bfp but fully expecting the witch to come and ruin my day very soon lol. Such an emotional journey. It sucks...big time!!

Xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

It's such a rollercoaster of a journey.  ing that you get that BFP xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Don't know why I tested this morning at 11DPIUI (BFN), even the cycle I fell pregnant I got a negative at 12DPIUI! But I've dreamt about it for three nights in a row now, am always so gutted when I wake up and realise that my BFP was just in my dream. Such a weird test as well - they don't sell FR or Clearblue in the pharmacies over here so I got one called "Tidlig Graviditetest" which means "early pregnancy test" and it's encased in a plastic ORANGE holder - the reason I capitalise orange is because it makes it so damn difficult to see if you have a squinter of a line! 

No sign of AF yet and I've had no spotting. However, as I have said a million times to myself, this could be the progesterone working. Boobs are still painful, usually the pain disappears the day before AF. But, again, it could be the progesterone. Five more sleeps until OTD - might as well be 365!

Hope everyone is doing ok. Bevvy, I still have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Orange!? That does sound like a hard colour to read a result from! You should have told us violeta we could have bought you some and sent them over. By the time they get there now it will be your OTD anyway.

Like you say you hadn't had your BFP at this point last time so you never know! Xxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Aww thanks, that's very kind  Clearblue are sold in Copenhagen but in ONE shop only which I have to get the train to as it's in the big shopping mall near the airport and I can't be bothered to go that far! I have one more of the weird orange tests left so will save that for Friday morning. That's only two sleeps. Then, if AF hasn't arrived, I'll be testing on Monday (OTD). Will be in Barcelona so at least I'll be in a nice place to drown my sorrows.

In the meantime I am going to keep on preparing for AF so will start wearing a pad today just in case she catches me by surprise. She usually arrives in the morning but there've been a couple of times she's caught me out at 4pm.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bloody hell, even ours can be hard to read sono wouldn't like to attempt an orange one, think you answered yourself hun , has in I reckon it to early for you hun x 

Hopefully have you peed again? Xx

I dod my lines are definitely darker this morning, starting to relax now xx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Violeta hoping it's too early. Orange dye? I hate the blue dye that the hospitals have as the line disappear after 5mibs so if u go away and comeback you could get a negative when it was positive minutes earlier. Pink dye is the best so if u can get hold of one for otd. Goodluck

Kezza that's good the lines getting darker


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh lovely I love barcelona! It will definitely be w loveky place to drown your sorrows (hopefully not required though!) have you been before?

Morning Kezza, yes I have but with cb digital so I can't tell if lines getting darker, il be using a strip test tomorrow so il be able to tell better xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks lexan x

Hopefully good news xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Super sweaty and warm today like you are before period! test day tomorrow! 
Glad your lines are getting darker too that's such good news you lucky devil! Kezza  ❤


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey guys,

Looks like I have started bleeding today so I'm out of the game. Am gonna leave the thread as feeling a bit crap at the moment. 

I wish all you ladies in waiting the best of luck at getting your bfps. And massive congratulations to all of you who have already had their bfp. 

Love to you all. It's been great chatting to you all

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sky thank you but it's early days yet hun xz

Bevvy I am so sorry hun, it's understandable that you need some time away xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry Bevvy - sending you


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Take care of yourself bevvy 
Take some time for yourself mite so **** sometimes 😢


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Bevvy, I'm so so sorry. Completely understand - sending you masses of hugs and lots of positive vibes xxx

Re the test this morning, it's pink dye but in a plastic orange case - this is the one here: 
http://cloud1.superkul.no/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/c96a280f94e22e3ee3823dd0a1a87606/1/4/142206_2-tidlig-graviditetstest-2-stk.jpg

Even on my OTD the positive line was still pretty faint - would probably have been able to see through the orange casing if I'd used that but only just! Seems like a crazy design to me. The clinic have given me a test for OTD which I'll use Monday or when AF appears. That one is pink dye and very very clear.

Hopefully - have been to Barcelona twice before but once was with school in 1997 and the second time was with friends back in 2009. This is the first time I'm going with my husband - he speaks decent Spanish so we're hoping to be able to explore a bit more off the beaten track this time  Then we're roadtripping to Madrid through Valencia, Granada, Marbella and Seville. Hopefully with some cool stops on the way - the whole journey will take three weeks in total, am really looking forward to it 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Bevvy - sorry to hear of your bfn sweetie  

Sky - fingers crossed for you tomorrow


----------



## nemo30 (Feb 4, 2014)

Congratulations on the BFPs - fingers crossed for everyone still waiting 

Bevvy really sorry to hear about our BFN   
I'm certain i'm out this time - I cracked last night and did a test at 11dpFET and definitely a BFN - my last FET it showed BFP at 6dpt so will be very surprised if its worked this time.  Also have start of AF cramping so I think its coming any minute now.  This was our last attempt on NHS so need to decide if we can afford both in a monetary sense and emotionally whether to continue!  Next one will be number 5 and I always kind of said to myself that will be the limit!!  Like all of you I imagine, you just keep asking yourself why it's not working!! I guess you just have to keep thinking the next one will be the lucky one!
Best of luck to everyone waiting xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry ladies been busy, went to take the car for a service and coffee and cake with a friend while I waited, lovely!
Sky's, I wouldn't get too het up about being hot and sweaty it's really hot and humid anyway, that could be the reason!

Bevvy, my partner in crime, im so sorry. I'm going to message you. I don't blame you for leaving the thread, totally understandable.

Violeta, test sounds good though, keeping everything crossed! Your trip sounds AMAZING! Do you have room for a little one!? Ha ha!

Nemo I hope it's not you out, I'm hoping that it's not.

Lots of love ladies xxx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Sure! If you can make it over to Copenhagen by Thursday evening I'll squeeze you in - we're landing in Montpellier first to meet up with my inlaws for the last bit of their trip, they will love you 

I just read an old thread of mine (different forum) from when I was going through the 2ww in my BFP cycle. I was CONVINCED I was out at 8PIUI and I also reread a post where I said "BFN at 13DPIUI / 12DPO" (that cycle the IUI was one day earlier as we were flying back home to London the next morning) - so am not going to wee on anything until Friday morning absolute earliest and even then I'm going to try to hold out until Saturday which will be 14DPIUI. Still no sign of AF here.

Nemo, really hope that that's just an early test. If you implanted later then the HCG will be released later. Everything crossed x


----------



## nemo30 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks Ladies
Violeta - totally with you on the testing - not doing anymore until OTD - either AF will arrive or I'll have to wait until Friday for test.  I will be keeping everything crossed for you  Wishing you a wonderful holiday either way xx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Bevvy so sorry love. Will miss your double act with Hopefully.  Thanks for keeping all our spirits up. 
Please look after yourself  

Nemo - potentially too early so I have everything crossed for you

LB xx


----------



## Diva las vegas (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh bevy I'm so sorry you are going through this big hugs

Diva Las Vegas


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Hopefully - woman! Why are you still drinking coffee?!!! Naughty girl! 

Sky - im hoping you will join me on early pregnancy scan thread.   For you tomorrow. I have a good feeling about you.

Come on girls I want to see more bfp's. This is really depressing


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lol I just say coffee and cake coz it's easier i actually had a smoothie coz I hate coffee! 😷😷 im like a small child Id prefer a glass of squash xxx 😂😂😂


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Bfp!


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi guys just wanted to let you know mine turned out not to be a miscarriage but a suspected ectopic which turned out to go a ruptured ectopic so had to have emergency surgery  on Monday and I've lost my right Fallopian tube!!! Best outcome as my ovaries are still intact which is great. Feeling pants as you can imagine but apparently very rare to get a ruptured ectopic at 5wks 2 days!!! 

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sky you tested haha congratulations hun xx

Moldog, ive had 2 eptopics not a nice experienced especially a ruptured one, hope you recover quickly x


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Sky - I knew it! Didn't I tell you so eh eh?   big congrats! Well chuffed for you!

Moldog - sorry to hear about your ectopic.  I had that too and it's one of the worse experience I have had upto date.  Not only did I have to have my tube removed I also had to have methotrexate and could not conceive for 6 months.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sky!!! What fabulous news! So excited for you!

Sorry to hear your news moldog like you say it's great you still have your ovaries. Sorry to sound dumb everyone but I didn't think you would get an ectopic with ivf? Coz they have put it in the exact place it needs to be? Now im panicking! X


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was also thinking that hopefully - :-(


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Glad im not the only one Betty least I no im not just stupid lol x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Congratulations Sky! X


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Congratulations Sky! That's brilliant news! So happy for you.

Moldog - poor love. You are amazing to see the silver lining so quickly and I hope you recover really quickly  

OTD today for me and the blood test was good. They said hcg was 267 at 11dpt is very good so scan in 2 weeks time. Another 2ww! Was exciting getting official confirmation today. Just need little ones to keep thriving so I can see their lovely heartbeat(s) for the first time !! 

LB xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great news ladybird, my clinic don't do betas, might look round price them up xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't know if mine do? They've necer offered a blood test when Iv got a negative though x


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi ladies, had a 5day blast transferred yesterday so today is day 1 and apart from a few cramps im feeling ok. 
Got to go to clinic tomorrow for bloods to check progesterone. Not feeling too bad in terms of symptom spotting and me and hubby have made a pact that we will be waiting for blood result as opposed to a HPT. 

So hard when your an impatient person like me!!!

So how long did everyone relax and do nothing for? Im day 2 tomorrow and it seems thats a crucial day in implantation but im having to travel to London. Hubby insists on a taxi from station to clinic then back again to ensure im stationary the whole time lol

Sarah


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome Sarah, I rested for first two days then got back to normal x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Welcome Sarah, we are a nice bunch here so if you need anything just shout, someone should know the answer! Xxx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello everyone...

Ladybird - Congrats on your official BFP..

Moldog - oh dear!! Sorry to hear it is an ectopic. Please, take care of yourself. 

Bevvy - Big hugs hun... take care of yourself.

Hopefully & Kezza - One can still get an ectopic even with IVF.  That is why after IVF you have an early scan at 6 weeks or around that time to check that the embryo is in the right position in the uterus, how many implanted and that there is a fetal heart beat.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Emelda it wasn't me though think it was Betty xx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Sarah - Welcome dear. I didn't rest much because this is not easy with kids around but I took it easy. Goodluck dear.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Emelda im pleased somebody knows! It's just seems weird coz surely they would put it in the right place? Can it travel up into Fallopian tubes on its own? Although after I saw this earlier I did check and saw that it said that they don't just occur in the Fallopian tubes but also the ovary, cervix and abdominal space? X


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Hopefully - Oh yes. Any implantation outside the uterus is ectopic. It can still go back to the tubes. After transfer, the embies float about 2 days before it implants. There are also little conditions that can make someone to have a higher risk of ectopic.
After a positive I get excited but get more excited when I see the embies are in the right position.
With my third ICSI that gave me my twins, I was so worried of ectopic because I started having mild pains off and on, on the right side of my lower body during my 2ww up until I had scan and I saw that all was well. Worries that come with too much google.
I am also having that same right side feeling in this cycle too but I believe all is well by God's grace.

Does anyone know what causes it? Or is anyone having feelings like mild pains/twinges that is mostly one sided or does it have to do with EC. I also read it can be normal in pregnancies.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I actually read that your womb starts pulling towards the right i don't know how true that is xxx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks ladies I still can't quite believe it!


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Hopefully - don't worry too much, the chance of it going up the Fallopian tubes is slim (though not impossible). I wouldn't worry because if it did implant in the tube you would know. You would get bleeds.  I did with my natural.  I'm not even worried, I'm sure my little apple seed is safely in my uterus.

Sky - start believing it woman! Relax and be happy!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sky's im so excited for you! I wish your OTD was the same day as mine then we would be scanning on the same day at Bourn xx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Sky - Congrats dear


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

I have to ring them tomorrow she will tell me when my scan is then 
How long roughly is it
Omg I can't believe I'm even asking this question! 
Hopefully I didn't relalise you were there too xx 

Thanks for all your help over the past week or so to ladies x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

At my clinc it's normally 2weeks x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sky's yeh I think we spoke about it right at the beginning when we were first in here, you're at colchester aren't you? That's where I am too, I thiught I recognised your picture too maybe ive seen you there! X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Moldog - sorry to hear about your ectopic. Sending you  

Sky's - great news congratulations! X

And you too Ladybird! X

AFM - I'm 4dpt5dt and I've been getting pains in my left side which alternate from my groin to my lower abdomen, but just in my left side and it comes and goes throughout the the day?!  God knows what it is. I'm trying not to think about it too much!!!

Hi and Sorry to others I've missed xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Morning all. 

Hopefully/Sky - even though I'm in Denmark now, I originally hail from Romford so another (albeit South) Essex girl here! Colchester is lovely, eating ice-cream at the zoo is one of my first memories!

Jo - welcome to the symptom spotters club! I'm a reluctant symptom spotter in that I try to avoid symptom spotting but I find it impossible not to! Hope the cramping is a good sign.

Bevvy - if you are lurking then am thinking of you xx

AFM - 12DPIUI, too early to test. Getting up at 4am tomorrow as need to be at the airport at silly o'clock for a 7.50am flight and security will be busy as hell! Am sneaking an extra test into my luggage so, if AF isn't here by then, I can test on Saturday morning, when I'll be 14DPIUI which should be a reliable time to test. Am not bringing my computer on holiday with me but will try to log on from my phone to let you guys know either way, but I will do that on Monday which is OTD.


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Well ladies.... Trying hard not to symptom spot but man that's difficult!! Starting to get some intense cramps in the centre today... Is that normal? And a little aching on the left. Got a little headache today but a little upset to see a spot on my face!!! Is that the progesterone playing tricks on me lol

This is very difficult. I'm only 2dp5dt still a long road ahead! On my way to London (3 1/2 he journey) to have progesterone tested. The clinic like to monitor post transfer but this afternoon I shall be mostly
Relaxing I think

Sarah xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning ladies!

Oh violeta! I thought you were danish with very good English! How come you live in Denmark then? Hope you don't mind me asking i love being curious! Colchester zoo is lovely your right! I live in harwich but hopefully will move closer to the outskirts of colchester in the next few years.

Sarah I have spots and have had (albeit not official) my BFP. OTD is tomorrow and Iv tested every day since I got a BFP coz I'm a lunatic! Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

How are your lines looking hopefully?? Xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it has got darker but I never know if I'm just seeing things! 

How about you Kezza? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Not tested today but has considerably darkened from Monday to yesterday, few of the girls I have met from here reckon twins cause of how dark, but im still convinced just the one xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh twins would be lovely they're so cute! But as long as there's a baby 1.2,3 or 4 (haha) we dont care as long as there's 1!
Im so nervous now that something is going to go wrong though so I'm trying to channel it from nervous to excited energy! X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Exactly hun, what your feeling now is completely normal, I actually find the wait for scan worse than the 2ww lol xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Hopefully2014 said:


> Oh violeta! I thought you were danish with very good English! How come you live in Denmark then? Hope you don't mind me asking i love being curious! Colchester zoo is lovely your right! I live in harwich but hopefully will move closer to the outskirts of colchester in the next few years.


Haha! I'm the opposite - English with very good Danish  I've never really introduced myself here but there are sooooooo many boards on FF that even if I did I don't know whether anyone would have read it! Yeah, moved to Denmark in October 2012 - my husband is Danish. We met each other in 2010 whilst we were holidaying in the same place, cue long distance relationship for a year, he then moved to London (was living in Bow by then) for 18 months and then we were off to Copenhagen shortly after the Olympics. Us both wanting kids was a massive factor in our move as Denmark is much better for that in terms of work/life balance, maternity and paternity leave (last 32 weeks of leave can be split between mother and father for example). It's also far better fertility treatment-wise, although we didn't know we would end up going down that route!


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Sarah - I'm 3dp5dt and so I think we'll be testing around the time   I don't have any symptoms yet...

Congratulations to you Sky! 

Quick question - Are the the test dates the same for a FET? The sheet from the clinic confirms that I should test after  12-14 days. On my fresh cycle it was 10 days. 

Thanks!
X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Smiley cat my fresh cycle my test date was 10 days, With my cycle not FET its 13 days xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes well even without thr work/life balance violeta I can imagine Denmark being a much more laid back way of life anyway!
Kezza, nobody's bloody warned me that this scan wait is worse than 2ww! Xx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations  sky and lady bird 

Lots of love n hugs to u ladies with BFN.  

Well hubby  bought me some tests yesterday. Ur bad influences ladies hehe. I'm only 3dp5dt today so gonna wait  till sat to test I think. I swear this 2ww business is playing games with my mind.

My clinic wants me to wait 14 days with this 1 but I think they do that to rule out any chemicals. I tested a few days early with my natural FET and was ecstatic to see a positive but then gutted to see negative on OTD. I was a 18 day 2ww then n no way could I av waited that long to test.

Although I never tested early with any my cycles b4 that. I really don't know where I got the strength to wait then.

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I find it the worse anyway lol xx

Catherine good luck for Saturday, or should I be saying no don't test early, couldn't really be a hypocrite could I lol xx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Hehe thanks I think  

I tested this morning just to make sure trigger shot was out my system that way if I get any kind of line sat I know it's real. Fx.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

SKY- big congratulations         

i am 7dp3et and tomorrow i will do a test .

i still have some pains like period ones and sometimes sharp pain for 1 minute.

yesterday i was so hungry and the smell of the food make me sick; but i think that is from progesterone or for my mind.

xxxxxxx for all of you


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Alecsi, horrible how the progesterone, create so many pregnancy/AF symptoms keeps you guessing xx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Catherine- good idea to test if meds are out of your systems. Presume they were?

Kezza I'm with Hopefully, I can't believe you said this 2ww is worse? Now you've really got me worried as  my scan is going to be 2 w 1 day away!!

Violeta - lovely to hear about you and your life. I'm glad Hopefully is so nosey!  
I love her really she asks the questions we are all thinking- thanks babe!

Good with the waiting everyone
LB xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

I second that regarding the progesterone. It's my first time using it and I'm convinced that that's the only reason AF hasn't shown up so far. However it could be down to the fact that my usual cycle whilst on meds is 26 days (10 days after IUI which is usually done on CD15) but IUI for this cycle was on CD13 - so it could just be that I'm not due until Saturday (even though eggs would have released on CD13). Of course am hoping for the BFP option but I'm trying to prepare for the worst still x


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi guys great news to all the bfp

Yes you can still get ectopic the embryos can move around when you had IVF, don't panic I'm sure I was just unlucky xx


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi girls 
I haven't been on in ages there is so much to catch up on and so many new ladies.😀 I had a scan today and I have to do my trigger shot tonight then go for egg collection on Saturday morning. It's all very nerve wrecking. How is everyone else doing? Hope you are all well.


----------



## ob7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry girls I posted in the wrong thread lol my heads away with it 😃


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Thank you Kezza. X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry girls, I just felt for me it dragged, least in the 2ww to see if it worked you can cheat an early test, but there is no cheating to get to the scan haha xx


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Kezza - I know right lol, this 2 weeks leading upto my scan is taking foreverrrr. I   That there is heartbeat. No more hpt testing for me now, I realised even if something went wrong it would still show positive as HCG takes long time to leave the body (from previous experience). All depends on scan now....


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ha ha ladybird! You can always rely on me to be the nosey one! I love knowing things ha ha. I just get interested by other people! It's like when I first met my friend who is sikh I asked her so many questions I just find it interesting!

Violeta I loved that story by the way lol! And like I've said to you before it could well be the progesterone holding it off but I can assure you it didn't on both of my previous cycles! So don't think that that's the only reason keeping fx for you babes!

Good thinking catherine I wished I'd have done that!

How's everyone's day been? Iv been to see DH's nan she's the sweetest! She's 92, sat in the sun together having an ice cream, love her.

Sky's is quiet, where are you!? Hope you're ok xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Exactly Inurdreams it's just a waiting game to the scan and then to the next one haha xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bloody hell girls your not filling me with confidence over here! X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Not meaning anything bad hopefully, it's just the not knowing xx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Goodness this waiting malarchy is difficult! Not only do I need to do gestone but the clinic just rang to say they want to add in cyclogest twice a day too! I'm officially rattling progesterone! They aid my level is 198.2 is that bad?


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

It worries me that testing won't help! Ahhh im a panicker anyway xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

I think i'm going quietly mad today   Started with backache and cramps which have been different to the ones i've been having the last couple of days. These feel like AF cramps. I know it can still feel like that with the cyclogest etc, but it just makes you think the worse! Trying to stay positive and hold out from testing until OTD on Wednesday - not sure i can do it!!

AF wouldn't be due until OTD, but i'm already on knicker watch - *** Slowly screams inside!! ***


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Try not to panic, I've had back pain since last Saturday (probably not as strong as AF ones) but was convinced it was the start of AF.

Try not to panic xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Hopefully! - i seem to be making myself worse - over analysing EVERYTHING!!! 

It's so easy to convince yourself isn't it?! If we just knew what was going on in there, it might make things a little easier!  xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I no it's nuts! It sends us loony! Keep that chin up we can do this xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Think it's the fact of we can not control what's happening that freaks me out the most x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just like to let you all know I haven't started planning the nursery... Much! I drive myself insane! X


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Kezza, that is exactly it for me. I hate the fact that I have to relinquish control. There's always that little bit that we need to leave up to luck. I'm the person who has gotten everything and everywhere in my life by sheer hard work so the fact that there is literally nothing more I can do to help the situation bothers me big time. Wish I had all the answers and it pains me that I don't x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

We must all be the same hun, it's a good job we have each other xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi ladies were both here and fine! 
I am hungry super hungry! 
Im putting on a few lbs which is not good! 
Not eating rubbish though 
Does your body retain water once bfp? 
Just curious if others have and if its normal because I actually feel like I have worms! Lol xxx

I have my second intrilapid on Wednesday and my scan in 3 weeks time on the 6th 
Super excited! 
Hopeing everything Is ok and we're it should be with a strong beating heart!


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

I hear what you're Violeta! Totally agree so hard when we are meant to relax and see what happens

Sky sounds normal to me - I keep eating but not gaining yet as I think it's smaller bits more often. Lovely being excited isn't it

LB xx


----------



## ema82 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi everyone, so my first Iui failed and I was devasted as I had cramps all the way through felt sick and bloated so really thought I was. Now I'm 6 dpiui and I've had no symptoms at all in fact I feel really well,Mao not sure what to make of it, I so desperately want it to work


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Agree Violeta - I'm just convinced now. These pains are feeling more like AF pains as the night goes on. I really wish I knew what was happening!! 

Glad I'm not the only one Hopefully!!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Great to hear back from you sky's! 

I've been getting hungry too!

What's an intrilapid? I'm sure they told be scan was at 6 weeks, I don't know what il do if I have to wait an extra week! 😣😣😞

I'm literally nuts Jo! Lol. 

Violeta I think that is the issue with everyone the lack of control sends us mental! Xx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

I know how u feel Jo.  I am feeling exact same just now. Cramping has been on and off until 2 night its just constant dull burn ache I get a few days b4 AF shows. I'm pretty sure I've had the same feeling on all my cycles tho, even the successful 1 so I am trying to remain positive. 
I was just having this conversation  with my friend about the lack of control. It's awful. There's  just nothing that we can do to change the outcome. It makes me crazy 

Ni night ladies. Hope u all have a fab day 2mrw. Is anyone testing 2mrw? If so good luck xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

It makes it so much harder doesn't it. The fact you know something is going on but what you have no idea!! Totally out of our hands, as most if not all, of this process is!

Na night xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

I don't know what to think but I have some pains like my period will gone came naw 😟😟😟
Good night , will we see tomorow xxxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Morning girls!

Alecsi/catherinr how's it going? 

I'm so excited to ring the clinic this morning but also nervous avout how long they will get me to wait until scan! I'm the most impatient person I know! Xxx


----------



## CassH (Jul 5, 2015)

After what seems like the longest 2 weeks EVER... we have a BFP!!! Feeling like the luckiest girl in the world right now  

Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Congratulations Cass xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Congratulations Cassh! Excellent news! I'm so excited to ring the clinic and tell them about my official BFP! Ahhhhh! X


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

I am very disipointed I was to toilet and I have a spot ; is not red blood but I think my period is caming.😟😟😟I am gone call to the clinic today. Good luck to you girls; for me is not😟


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Alecsi good idea on ringing up the clinic. Don't give up hope just yet, lots of women still bleed. My friend did with ivf and now she has twin girls! Xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

What colour is it Alecsi xx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations  cass  

Hi hopefully, let's hope u don't have to wait too long for scan. I couldn't sleep last night. Awful AF cramps. Still there this morning  

Xx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations Cassh!
alecsi how many days past transfer are you?,  I had red watery blood at 7dp5dt but only for one e day so it would be implanation bleeding. Keeping fingerscrossed for you.

Hey girsl


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Rang clinic today my line was coming up has I POAS this morning, hopefully they will accept my result xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

The colour is brawn but when I wipe it is nothing it was just in the morning when I wake up on my underwear. I am in 8 day , and I had the transfer in day 3.i done a test as well and is negative.my husband is devastated because he was sure that I will have twins, he was very optimistic.i am going at work naw so we will see later.thank you so much for all your words and support.  Xxxxxxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Brown is old blood hun also a sign of implabtation, you could be testing to early as well x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes Kezza is right try not to give up hope as brown is old blood. Only allowed to panic if it's rec or pinky coloured! Thinking of you xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Clinic has accepted my positive my scan is 3rd of August xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Amazing! I just rang and no nurses available yet they're ringing me back xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Ours is an answering machine then they call back when they have chance xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Congratulations Cass! Xx

Great news for your scam Kezza xx

Hope your clinic call back soon hopefully xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Jo xx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Woohoo. Fantastic kezza. Praying everything goes well for u. U had 2 put back didn't u? Ooh it could be twinnies 

Hope ur not waiting too long, hopefully2014 hehe. 

How u feeling this morning  Jo?  

Xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes Catherine I had 2 put back xx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Congratulations Cassh!! Brilliant news! So pleased for you   

Kezza great news! Liking in the photo  

Alecsi sounds like a false alarm so have everything crossed for  

Catherine -Anne how are you feeling this morning ?

Hopefully hope the clinic ring back soon before you explode!! 

LB xx


----------



## CassH (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks girls  congrats to those getting scans booked in - exciting times!

My clinic gets you to test again in a weeks time - and if still positive, then they book in for the scan. So now for more waiting! Xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks ladybird, they are all from this week lol xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Scan not until 11th August HOW will I cope!? X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow how come xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I think its just the first available x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Do you know how many scans you get from your clinic xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I think I just get one then let loose on the Nhs? Also any opinions on telling GP? Clinic said some women do and some wait until they've had their scan. I just know il be high risk with having 2 wombs so in my head I was always guna call them after the clinic but I don't know now xxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe thats why then cause you will be further along I get 2 at mine xz

In regards to doctors/midwife I waited till had both my scans,  in your case though I'd probably inform them xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ladies I'm on my first 2ww as of yesterday!  and I've got my hair booked in for tomorrow for highlights and it's just occurred to me is this a good idea?  Or am I being ridiculous to worry about the chemicals?  Anyone give me some advice? 

Any advice on food and drinks?  I'm off on holiday next week and thinking so I avoid alcohol completely? I've not drank in weeks leading up to IUI as it is.

Thanks 

Sally


----------



## sarahr2bc (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Sally,

I'm currently on my 2ww too, my clinic said don't touch hair day until at least 8 weeks of pregnancy or 4 weeks before treatment as its effect isn't known on any embryo. I think foils are the safer way to go as the chemicals aren't touching your scalp for very long. I'm currently sat here with the worst roots so I feel your predicament, there isn't much evidence on it and many women do dye their hair whilst pregnant but it's a personal choice I think.
Good luck! 

Sarah x


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Because I failed to implant twice my clinic offered me it 
It's done  interviously through a drip
All natural stuff soya etc etc 
Helps with natural killer cells 
At £250 a go its not cheap as you can have up to six sessions 

It was something we spoke about in great depth 
I'm so glad we did as it happend for me this time round not that im saying it was this that made it happend who will ever know 
So I go for my second one Wednesday xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats on all the positives! July seems to be a good month 
An so sorry for the negatives

Still hungry! Lol!


----------



## Inurdreams (Jun 2, 2015)

Sky - I'm always hungry too! In fact seems to have lost weight with fast metabolism during pregnancy. Swear I'm eating every 2 hrs! Sky I recommend you take seven seas multivitamin with ginger extract. It really keeps the nausea away!


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks Sarah.  I am only in for half a head of foils so it should be ok I think as like u say it's not being absorbed through the scalp!  This 2ww I can understand why everyone questions everything now!  I'm nervous about what to eat, what to drink and what to do!


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey ladies

July is really hotting up with all these bfps.  Congratulations!!!

AFM - a cautious BFP this morning on first response , line came up in seconds before the control line. Now hoping my beta will confirm it. 
Sending positive vibes and sticky beans to all you July 2wwers . We can do it 

Lex xx


----------



## Ostara (Jan 21, 2014)

Congratulations on the BFPs ladies  so sorry to the ladies with bfns 

Just popped it to comment on Sally's hair dilemma! Lol. I had my hair done the weekend before egg collection (full head of colour) and now I'm pregnant with twins, so that obviously didn't affect my egg quality. My hairdresser, who is a fully qualified wella colour master (or something like that) says there is absolutely no evidence to support the myth that dying your hair is dangerous at any time during pregnancy (even a full head - most people agree foils are fine). She said it's important to do a strand test during pregnancy, because sometimes your hair will react differently to the dye during pregnancy, but she has two or three ladies who have continued to have their regular appointments all the way through their ivf pregnancy, although some women do choose to avoid colour until after baby is born.

I'm actually planning on being somewhere in between. I've booked my next appointment for early September when I'll be over 12 weeks. My hair will look shocking by then, but I'm playing to super safe lol.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lexan congratulations hun xx

Ostara I didn't realise you was having twins how lovely xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Catherine - I'm feeling ok today - thank you!No AF symptoms today so I'm hoping that's it!   How are you feeling? X

Love the picture Kezza! X

Sally - I stopped alcohol when I started the medication and haven't touched any since! My clinic advised no alcohol from ET but I don't know whether each clinic is different. X

Congrats Lexan - great news! X

Congrats on twins Ostara! X

Just out of curiosity - those who tested early - which day did you test on and with what?? Digital or normal etc??


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks Jo, I tested 5Dp 5dt used normal Asda test but was really faint so did first response early result, on day 6 that's the faintest on my pic xx


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Congratulations Lex! So pleased for you!

Jo I did 6dpt3dt with clear blue positive (non digital) and first response both worked. I think digital ones can be less sensitive. Good luck!

LB x


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Lots been happening here! Been to see amy winehouse film today it was great but emotional!

Congrats to everyone on BFP's i LOVE LOVE LOVE July 2015! I had my hair dyed Wednesday although not bleach. I rang the clinic, they asked if I normally did it and I said that I did so I could do it again. I might do what the others are doing though and leave it u til after 12 weeks.

Was getting worried about my back pain so rang clinic back and they told me it was normal with womb getting bigger and ligaments starting to move do I feel better. Also asked about telling my GP and reminded them about my wombs and she said I should tell them before my scan xxx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not too bad Jo.  Cramping eased off this morning. I have had diaarhea (sorry tmi) so im hoping that was the reason for the really bad cramps. I've kept busy all day and been out for a family lunch. Just had to look out an old maternity bra as my ( . )( . )s are huge  n so very sore.
Ostara twins   fantastic hun.  

Glad the clinics put ur mind at ease a bit hopefully 2015. 

Congratulations  lexan  


Hope everyone else is well 2day. Xx

P.s kezza loving the pic too.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Glad your cramping has eased Catherine. Fingers crossed it doesn't come back! X


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I keep getting squits too hun xx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Jo.  Aw kezza it could be a good sign then  hehe. 
Awk I'm going to stop analysing every symptom n just wait n see what happens. 1 minute I'm all yip I believe  this has worked as I had this on my successful cycle then I think aw but I had it on my unsuccessful 1s too so there really is no telling. 
Gave myself a talking to and got my positive  head back on xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Kezza are you swapping forums now u have official BFP? Xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

I won't go on a due date one till ive had my 2 scans, Is there still an early scan thread will possibly move to that xx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hiya 

I'm 1dp5dt and looking for somewhere to loiter until test day. 

Anyone else looking to test around 23rd? 

I'll be 7dp5dt by then and I had a double transfer so seems like a good time to start. Good luck everyone still waiting to test xx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Kezza 

Thanks Jo - I started testing around 5dpt on Internet cheapie and then this morning with first response. I don't like clear blue digital as it tend to not be too sensitive.

Thanks ladybird 

Thanks Catherine - glad the cramping has eased off. I've been having cramping on and off for a few days now. Hoping is our ellittlw envies settling in.


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi ladies 
I'm abit worried about the lack of symptoms I havf got after my bfp
Not really anything but period pains really bad ones! 
Anyone else in the same boat? X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Louise - I test on 22nd - loiter away!

I'm still toying with the idea of testing early - maybe Sunday or Monday! I'm trying to hold out though....


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Sky I had really strong period pains the day of my bfp and the day before. I was convinced it was AF coming but I am now 6 weeks. However It is still early days and I am still cautious but the clinic told me it's normal to experience AF cramps as your womb is stretching.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Ostara said:


> Congratulations on the BFPs ladies  so sorry to the ladies with bfns
> 
> Just popped it to comment on Sally's hair dilemma! Lol. I had my hair done the weekend before egg collection (full head of colour) and now I'm pregnant with twins, so that obviously didn't affect my egg quality. My hairdresser, who is a fully qualified wella colour master (or something like that) says there is absolutely no evidence to support the myth that dying your hair is dangerous at any time during pregnancy (even a full head - most people agree foils are fine). She said it's important to do a strand test during pregnancy, because sometimes your hair will react differently to the dye during pregnancy, but she has two or three ladies who have continued to have their regular appointments all the way through their ivf pregnancy, although some women do choose to avoid colour until after baby is born.
> 
> I'm actually planning on being somewhere in between. I've booked my next appointment for early September when I'll be over 12 weeks. My hair will look shocking by then, but I'm playing to super safe lol.


Ostara thanks for your advice really appreciate you messaging me.

Think I'm going ahead tomorrow pardon the pun.


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Cassh & Lexan - Congrats on your BFP...

Hopeful - Lol.... Impatient hopefully

Did I miss any other BFP this few days...

All other ladies in waiting, hang on and goodluck. Fx crossed for more positives.

I think July is a good month to take in. My 3rd iCSI that gave me my girls was done around this time 3 years ago. My OTD was also in July. Now same timming has also worked out. Maybe its just luck or coincidence but we have had many BFP's to say it is a good fertility month.

Hello everyone else...


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Emelda I agree it must be a good month!

I also had my eggs collection on my birthday so I'm just hoping it was meant to be! That the birthday was a good omen for this to be a sticky one! Xxx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Conglaturation ladies !!!!! So happy for you ☺☺☺☺☺☺

My period did not came , yesterday I was a bit better but in the morning my pains start again a bit not much.i am in 9dp3et and I am afraid to test again.I tested yesterday and it was negative 😕

Good lock to all of us and less stress Xxxz


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm 1dp6dt (I think that's how you write it) and I'm completely new to the two week wait - in my NHS cycle I didn't even get any fertilisations! 

This time I have two excellent blasts (one had already hatched) and a not so good blast that we only really put back because we don't want to get to test date and get a negative and wonder what if (it wasn't freezable). 

I think my two week obsession will be things I can and can't do, things to improve chances, that sort of thing. I got pineapple and then started worrying that rather than aid implantation it can cause miscarriage, probably neither is true  I figure a tiny bit a day can just be a nice treat. I'm keeping my feet warm with socks, and my tummy warm with a pillow. Tying not to over exert myself - sitting down when washing up may have been more difficult than standing though! I think I don't want to get to test date and think that I did anything I shouldn't have. 

Does anyone have any tips to share for the two week wait? Anything else we can do now to improve our chances of success? 

As more positive two week wait challenge I've come up with fun things to do over the next few days, positive things that will give me something to look forward to. And make the time go faster...

Hello everyone and I'll try and read through to catch up with what's been going on here.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Kazzzee - welcome! I think the main thing for me is trying to keep occupied - which can be easier said that done! As a lot of ladies will tell you on here the 2WW is intent on driving us all insane!! 

For me I'm not sure there's anything that can be done to enhance the success! I think we all try to have a healthy diet etc but ultimately it's out of our hands and we just have to pray and hope that we'll get that BFP!

Good luck to you! Xx


----------



## Skys the limit (Jan 12, 2012)

Plenty on water helps with cell growth and back to normal life I got told and eat clean 
Xxx 
Worked for me


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

When is ur OTD alecsi. 9dp3dt is like 12 days after ovulation. I'm sure a lot of ladies don't see any hint of a positive  until 14 days after ovulation  so stay strong n don't give up hope hun.

Hi kazzee. It's really about choosing what's best for u. Choose the path of least regret. I like to feel like i at least have a little control so I did the 5 pieces of pineapple with core. I take my vitamins eat a balanced healthy diet. No coffee only the odd cup of green tea. I keep my socks on do a bit of fertility  accupressure for implantation. I also like to do the legs up wall yoga pose twice a day to help blood flow to the uterus. Who knows if any of these will have any kind of effect but none of them will do any harm. Even the pineapple. It would have to be very high doses to cause any sort of contractions. Believe me as we  I was around my due date with my little girl I hate almost a whole pineapple a day n still it did not bring on contractions hehe. 
Good luck and just try to keep yourself occupied. Taking it easy for the 1st day or 2 is good but then get moving around as u need blood flowing around freely. Sitting or laying won't help that. Oh n defo lots of water room temp if possible xx


----------



## MiniJack (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi, I had transfer on Thursday. I feel like I'm carrying a full heavy belly; it's uncomfortable. Anyone else feel this? Will it pass? I rang the hospital and was told to take paracetamol and antispasmodic pills. Thanks.


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi mini jack. Good luck. Yes I think most of us have felt really bloated. How many eggs did the collect have they mentioned OHSS to u at all? Our ovaries r still a bit swollen from egg collection and then the progesterone  causes bloating and tummy cramps too hun xx


----------



## MiniJack (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Catherine-Anne,

I had 7 eggs taken on Monday. no one has mentioned ohss yet. I'm just paranoid about getting it. I'm a worrier! We transferred on day 3 and that had me worried too. Thank you for your reply. This whole processes is so stressful. X


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

OHSS is more when the ovaries have hyper stimulated meaning lots of egg usually more than 20 have been retrieved. So ur very unlikely to get that. The bloating is more than likely the progesterone. After ET I was in so much pain with wind. My tummy was so swollen my trousers wouldn't fasten. The wind has eased of a  it now thankfully n still quite bloated but not as bad. It is such an emotional roller coaster with ups downs n twists. It's a difficult journey but the ladies on here have been very supportive . Take care xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

L_ouise I need to test 25.07, next saturday; but I am not so optimistic, I rested yesterday and nothing; I know that can be very early, but for other girls works early tests.for ladybird she test on day 6 and it was positive.So I don't know what to say.I try to keep optimistic but is hard.xxxxxx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

2dp5dt symptom... Hmmm...

I've had some ligament pain on either side of my groin and I'm feeling a bit juicy downstairs. No discharge but I feel moist. That's sounds like a lot of TMI - sowwy 

That's about it though, nothing really.

Did anyone have a couple of good day 5 blasts put back?

Alecsi, what did you have put back? I know a girl who tested 5dp5dt and got a BFP recently which makes me tempted but I think im going to try my hardest to stick it out until 7dp xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

L_OUISE I had put inside 2 medium quality embryons in day 3xxxx

Catherine I suppose to test on 25 next saturday; but I read here a lots of early pregnancy tests positive xxxx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

With 3 day transfer u have to keep in mind ur embryos will be a little behind the 5 day transfer girls and also depends on the day they implant, there is a windows of 4 or 5 days. A lot of the ladies who get early bfps also have twins on board as twice the hcg is released then. Everyone is different. Ur body will not produce hcg until they've implanted lovey so ur still  in the running. Keep positive  if u can  

Hi Louise I had just the 1 good blast put back but there has been a few ladies on the thread that's had a couple put back. Good luck.

Xx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Many congratulations Lexan and very brave of you to test early!!

Louise - I'm 5dp5dt and so I will be testing around the same time as you.

Im slightly worried as I have no symptoms at all... Maybe it's to early, I'm trying to stay positive but it's hard. I love reading all the positive news on here. It gives me hope. 

Fx and positive vibes for all those waiting to test!


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Emelda and Smiley cat😀

Almost had an heart attack after waiting all day for my hcg result the doctor called and first thing he said the hcg came back very low...as my heart dropped I said how low?? ....229!! I said could you repeat that as I want to know where the very low part come in?..he said 229!!
That's a clear positive to me as it's even higher than my previous successful cycle and I'm just 11dpt.  Why these professionals tend to scare people that have raging hormones? If I wasn't on here and beta.com and previous cycles I would be crying my eyes out thinking the worst. I didn't even get to ask for my progesterone level as he seems to be in a rush😒.
Anyway I'm back on Monday 13dpt and they booked me for a scan for Tuesday. They did one today(don't ask why as we all know it's too early to see anything) but if they are giving away free scans I'm willing to pop up on a bed and take them😂😂

So for now I'm officially pregnant!!
Goodluck to everyone in waiting.

Lex


----------



## ladybird23 (Dec 19, 2014)

Brilliant news! Congratulations Lex   

Very bizarre behaviour by your doctor and thank goodness you are clued up abou this

Good luck with scans

LB xx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations  lexan


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you?  I'm 1dp5dt.  I had a natural fet yesterday.  My clinic has told me to test on August 1st which is two weeks today (I think they're being over cautious) but I'm going to test on the 26th.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Sorry girls been completely out of it yesterday!

I've missed a lot so not going to respond to everyone personally but big big congrats lex! Such amazing news! I'm hoping the GP is going to call me Monday and ask to see me, so if I request a blood test what sort of level does my hcg need to be? What numbers should I be happy with?

Also before I got my BFP and even before collection etc clinic told me that on OTD I would be considered 4 weeks which was day 15. So does that mean I'm 4+3? Sorry to sound thick! Xxx


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats Lexan, how bizarre about the "low" hCG. Have you checked its good for your dpt? I would have freaked out.

Hello, happy girl. Good luck with your frostie  Why did you move them?

Hi smileycat, I have no symptoms at all either. I'm not even PMS at all which I was when got a BFP xx


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm a newbie! I've been reading all about your experiences during the two week wait and I wanted to thank you all for assuring me that I'm not totally bonkers😉. I'm 37, first round of IVF and had to freeze all after my egg collection as I had OHSS. Had my first transfer on the 10th July with two 5 day blasts at Bourn Hall Colchester and I'm testing on 22nd July. I've over analysed every twinge, cramp, headache, hot flush and I'm hoping that the frosties are doing well in their new home lol!! The not knowing is sooooo hard for a control freak like me! Just a few more days to go!!!!!! Congrats to all of you who have had BFP this month and best of luck to those lovely ladies who still have everything crossed and are testing soon xxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi MrsM, I am at bourn colchester too 😃.

Yeh you're not a Nutter we are all like that in here! Not long until test day now, have you managed to hold off on testing so far!? Good luck sending you sticky wishes xxx


----------



## clairex3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Morning everyone , hope you don't mind me joining in, we have been through short icsi with the London women's clinic Swansea/Cardiff and yesterday had 2 embryo's put back in   with otd of 29th but  what a strange feeling to walk out the clinic knowing we are now pupo but also knowing the odds aren't really in our favour, tons of mixed emotions right now its going to be a long wait especially with a hubby that would love me in cotton wool for as long as possible bless him x
Good luck to everyone waiting  
xxx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Goodmorning ladies,

Thanks ladybird and catherine  it wasnt my doctor but a doctor on-call.

Welcome happygirl and MrsM hope the 2ww wont drive you crazy.

Thanks hopefully and Louise  - 
hopefully2014 anything over 50 is classed as positive but its not the initial number but how it doubles which should be every 48-72 hours. I should have asked what number he was looking for but once he has given me the number I didnt wanna hear anything else as I cant believe he said my first number is very low. If you look on betabase.com it will show you the hcg ranges for your week.

Hang in there ladies, sending you all positive vibes

Lex xx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Lex il take a look! Xxx


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Hopefully - the ladies at Bourn are lovely - Jackie is my fav. Always manages to make me laugh despite the situ. I've not tested early - too scared about the thought of seeing a BFN. I desperately want to know but on the other hand it's nice to still have hope (which sounds bonkers but it's true). I've never been pregnant and soooooo want to see two lines. Never really understood the emotional roller coaster of IVF until starting it myself. I don't think anything prepares you for it. I've got so much respect for you IVF ladies!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Ha ha jackie is my favourite to i adore her, when I'm having a melt down she always manages to sort me out! I'm not a fan of the softly softly approach but she just tells it how it is, not in a harsh way but she's exactly what I need!
You're very strong congrats on not testing that is amazing will power! Good for you!

I'm keeping everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Hopefully


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hopefully if you go on the calculator on here and input either your LMP date of egg collection/ ovulation date it will give you your due date, mines 24th March xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Thank you Catherine .I will have a go tomorow to do a test to see what will happend.my bobs are not to sore anymore , strange. Good lock lady's , I will like to be more here with you but I am working almost all day.But I have my fingers cross for all of us. Xxxxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Congrats Lexan - great news! 

Welcome MrsM, Claire and Happygirl! Fingers crossed for you all. 

Hope everyone is doing ok? Xx


----------



## Ni_ki (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello ladies
I had a 4day FET on Wednesday with 2 16 cell morulas. I have even checking the internet for success stories to give me moral support. Can't find any! 
Can anyone one shed some light? 
All the best to all of you... Hope our dreams come true.

Thanks


----------



## sdjkj (Dec 16, 2014)

Hey ladies, new to this! 
Congrats to all those with BFP and wishing those on the 2ww the best of luck 

I'm doing first round of IVF and am 12dpt (5 day blast-5AB)  It was a single FET. Been testing and getting BFN every day and know it hasn't worked-gutted is an understatement. Blood test in 2 days to confirm.
Just wanted to share my experience....from 3dpt I started bleeding, red and heavy like a period and this continued for a week so can only assume it was AF!!

3-5 days pt i had severe and v painful cramps, couldn't do anything!  Am on progynova (3 a day) and cyclogest (2 daily). No other symptoms except major bloating!  
Anyone else experienced similar?  Sounds like timings were off if my period arrived so soon? Or perhaps I wasn't taking a high enough dose of a particular drug?........ Who knows!!
Have 2 blasts left 'in the freezer' so hopefully get to do a double transfer in a few months- does anyone know how long they recommend waiting after failed FET cycle before starting another? I've heard 3 AFs?  Thanks for any advice/support
Have so much respect for everyone going through all this, best wishes xxxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi sdjkj - sorry I don't know the answer to your question but just wanted to say sorry to hear about your BFN. I'm sure you will be able to begin again soon and I wish you every luck for your next cycle xx


----------



## Ni_ki (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello 
Please add me to the list. I had an FET on the 15th and will do a test on the 30th July.
All the best everyone 👍👍
NK


----------



## sarahr2bc (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi sdjkj,

Sorry about your bfn. My clinic let you resume natural FET after one normal period. I've always waited at least two though just to give my body a rest. Good luck xxx


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Afternoon Ladies,

Hope you're having a nice weekend.

MrsM, Clairex3 and Ni_ki welcome and hoping you all get bfp.  

Sdjkj - Sorry about your bfn.  My clinic like one bleed for resuming a natural fet.

L_ouise - I live in Wales and it was a 500-mile round journey to argc.  When I had tx for my lo on my monitoring cycle I would get up at 3am drive to London and have my bloods and/or scan and drive straight back.  There was no way I'd be able to do that with my lo in tow.  I did a monitoring cycle in Nov 2014 and I would drive up the night before with lo and I just found it too stressful and tiring.  If you get a bfp at argc they have you in every day for hcg tests then if they're rising correctly every other day.  I used to go to crgw to get my blood tests as it was closer to home (still a 200-mile round journey).  I knew that if I left my frosties at argc I'd never go back so I moved them.  

Hello to everyone else x


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi ladies, may I join you I'm currently 1dp5dt and my OTD is 29th July. Putting any symptoms down to cyclogest at the moment. Today's new ones are I have had massive bloating and a seemingly constant need to pee (the amount of times I've been to the bathroom in the last 6 hours is ridiculous!) Shall be an interesting TWW I think!


----------



## clairex3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi StarryEyed,
your at exactly the same stage as me i had ET yesterday with an OTD of 29th July , nervous of any symptoms i can relate to AF like the dull ache i've had today    . Fingers x that somehow this 2 weeks moves along  
xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Starryeyed - welcome and fingers crossed for your BFP XX


----------



## sdjkj (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks so much for your kind words and info sarahr2bc, HappyGirl8819 and Jo_Hope 84, much appreciated.  Good luck all xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Feel like I'm having definite AF cramps this evening. I'm convinced she's on her way  

I'm not due to test until Wednesday - do I test early and know for definite or wait and see if AF shows and test on Wednesday (if it comes to that) feeling very disheartened at the minute. 

Sorry for the downer post xx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Jo Hope - sorry you're feeling down, this 2WW is awful. Cramps can be a positive sign too so don't give up hope yet! I'm also due to test on Wednesday and I'm tempted to test early. Maybe Test tomorrow if you're able to deal with the result and then maybe keep testing until your OTD.
Fingers and everything crossed for you.
X


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thank you Smileycat - I've been reading up on the symptoms and have read that AF cramps are very common. 

I'm just keeping everything crossed that she doesn't come and I get that BFP!! I'll if they're still around tomorrow and maybe test.

Thank you for your kind words - fingers crossed to you too xx


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi Jo-Hope84 and Smileycat, I'm testing on Wednesday too. I had terrible cramps yesterday too but none today. I'm definitely not an expert and you know your own body but cramping could still be good news!!! Don't give up hope just yet. I'm keeping everything crossed for us all xxxx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Jo hold on in there hun, try and hold out till test date if you can, you have done amazingly well xx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks MrsM1977 - I don't have any symptoms at all but of course some women have no symptoms and get their BFP.  Keep positive (and sane!) for the next few days. Good luck to u too!
X


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Sdjkj  sorry to hear you've been getting bfn, it's such a difficult journey. It's worth considering putting back one frostie at a time as it gives you two more goes. Putting two at once back doesn't double your chances although totally personal choice (I've put two in, in the past, but just one this time). 

Please can I be added. I'm 3dp5dt on a natural fet. The waits not fun!!! On my successful fet last time I got lots of AF type cramps so don't necessarily see that as a bad sign. Official test day is Sunday although might cave early. 

Congrats to all the BFP and so sorry for the bfn. Fingers crossed for a lucky month.


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Morning ladies,  I test again - 😕😕😕
My official test is Saturday so I try to be a bit optimistic in this last days.  Xxx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome All the new waiters. Good luck

Alecto - still early.. Hang it there. Finger crossed for u

Hi to everyone 😀
Lex xx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi everyone 

Welcome to all the newbies.

Hi starry eyed.

Jo hun is that u 9dp5dt 2day? If u can hang on till OTD do it hun. Pregnant until proven otherwise lovey. Only 2 days 2 go u have lasted this long. How long is ur luteal phase usually do u know? On average it's 14 days so that would mean if u were miss average ur AF would show up today if she doesn't then that's a great sign hun. I'm 7dp5dt today my OTD is still a week away but I'm testing wed  and Friday I think  as I would be 9dp5dt and then 11dp5dt.  It should defo have enough hcg in my system then if it's worked. We r heading away to hotel Friday night for a wee break and I'm hoping a wee celebration but if not we will have some time 2 gether to come to terms with our fate. Xx


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Just a very quick one from me as I'm on my phone. BFN today (OTD) and AF arrived too. Have down my crying and am going to try to enjoy the rest of the day here in Barcelona. Taking some time out from treatment to let my body 'neutralise' and then IVF in August if we get a place. Have decided not to do any more IUI.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry to hear your news Violeta xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

So sorry violet, take some time for yourself. Hope you have lots of support x x


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Violeta - I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. Hope you get a place in August - everything crossed for you xx

Thanks MrsM - trying to stay positive and praying that she doesn't turn up. Fingers crossed for you too xx

Thanks Kezza - don't know how, I'm driving myself demented. Lol xx

Catherine - yep normally 14 days but sometimes shorter. I tend to always get brown spotting before every AF and I would think that would show today - maybe tomorrow at the latest so I'm just keeping everything crossed that it doesn't!! I'm 9dp5dpt today. 

Apparently by the 9dpt there is enough HCG to detect a pregnancy so you should know by testing on that day. Will be keeping everything crossed for you. Have you had any other symptoms?? Xx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

I am sorry Violetta - hope you're ok.  Hoping you can start IVF soon 
Jo Hope - hang on in there! you're nearly there.


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

So sorry to read that violeta. Take care of yourself and good luck for the rest of ur journey xx

Fx she doesn't show for u jo. I've not been too bad. The occasional period cramp or little weird twinges. Very moody like PMT at times. One minute I'm all positive n feel it's all good the next I'm thinking it's not worked. I'm trying to just keep myself occupied n take a day at a time xx


----------



## Jbs1976 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi ladies, 

I hope you are all well, 

I hope I can join this page, I am now on my 2WW I had the transfer last Friday ( 5 day ET, short protocol) and my OTD is the 30th July... 
This is my second time for ICSI I had a BFN in March, so im hoping for 2nd time lucky. 

The overall ICSI was much better in the fact I got 4 frosties where I had none last time, although I have felt worse this time with the medication which I am hoping is a good sign..

I wish you all good luck xx

jbs x


----------



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks all. I just checked my email on holiday and I didn't get to even a second stage interview for a job I wanted. I knew the risk with IVF but I hadn't mentioned that and wasn't planning to until a later stage. Even though it was a small chance I'm still disappointed. I want today (and the rest of this year) to just disappear. I am so miserable I cannot explain. I'm sick of my life just plodding along, even though I'm trying to change things. Feel like and idiot for feeling this way on holiday but I do. I wish I hadn't miscarried. I wish things were different. I wish I didn't feel so utterly utterly worthless. Whoever or whatever it is that's dealt us this hand, I'M SORRY for whatever the hell it is I did to deserve this. Please just give us a break.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

So sorry Violeta think u are doing the right thing taking a break.  I have already thought if it doesn't work for me this month then I'm going to have a break each time as just don't think I can put my body through it without a break and the emotional side of it all is just unbelievable.  No one understands unless they themselves are going through it.  I love this forum for support.


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry I posted my last post at same time you posted Violeta.  It is very hard to stay strong and keep positive and feel  good about yourself when u just feel like everything is going against you.  It must have been devastating to miscarry.  You need a bit of a break I think emotionally too.  If IUI seems to be not working then IVF will for you I'm sure of it.  Remember everyone on here understands you and will be there to help. 
Sending hugs your way xx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Violeta  I am so sorry.Me almost I am in the same situation like you and I understand you perfect. I still have a bit hope , because my official test is saturday; but u know 99 % that my period will gone came.i do today as well a test and is -; yes is early but other girls on 10dp3et had ++++.Mw as well I feeling bad , and my husband I can not tell you, he really trust in this icsi.we try from 8 years and nothing; but I will go for the second icsi maybe in august and maybe I will have another chance then.Is hard but we need to think that this is what God want. Try to take care of you.xxxxxx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Violeta. Thinking of you  lovey. Sorry to hear about ur job interview. Things will get better hun. U will pick up itself back up. I know how u feel in terms of the coasting along no matter how much u try. Don't ever loose hope tho. Life will get better  


Me, well I am so dissapointed in myself. I promised I'd stay away from the tests but I had 1 left and have felt awful 2day with dizzy spell and nausea. I argued with myself but then tested anyway. 7dp5dt and still a bfn. It was a cheap with afternoon wee so im not giving up just yet.  

Hope everyone else is staying  strong xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

I've had twinges too Catherine, pretty much everyday since ET! I was hoping it was a positive sign as it was different to AF cramps but seeing as I've had them too god only knows!! 

I'm sorry you're feeling so down Violeta. Please don't think you're worthless! Sadly in this fertility journey everything we do is out of our hands. I wish we knew why things go against us but I think that will forever be unexplained. You are doing the right thing by trying to change things - you can but only try. Maybe use your holiday as a chance to recharge your batteries and think about your next steps. We're all here to support you and keeping everything crossed for whatever you decide to do next xxx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Catherine it may be too early to test and like you say afternoon pee and a cheapy test may not be a good mix. Don't lose hope and try again on Wednesday. Fingers crossed we both get our BFP XX


----------



## romymichelle (Apr 5, 2015)

So desperate to do a test!!! Should really wait until Saturday. Also don't want to know if it's a negative, would rather keep the glimmer of hope!!


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

I have felt dizzy too but think it is the progesterone. I am too nervous to test early as I have got a few hurdles this week and won't be able to cope if I get a bfn. 

Catherine- is your test date on Wednesday?

Violet- sorry to hear it wasn't your time it is so hard to deal with but I hope you get some inner strength. 

Hopeful- hope you get on ok on Wednesday. Has the spotting stopped? 

Hope everyone else is ok and keeping positive.


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow this page has gone nuts I can't keep up!

Welcome to all the newbies I have fx for each and every one of you!


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

I am so sorry violeta i really was hoping for you. Lots of love and make sure you enjoy the rest of your trip xx


----------



## aliced (Aug 1, 2014)

Hopefully how far along are you?
I'm 6 weeks now but I have been spotting so now taking extra progesterone as a precaution. I'm anxious but my symptoms are still here so that reassures me a bit.


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Ladies please keep the pregnancy chat for the babydust threads xxx


----------



## clairex3 (Jun 11, 2015)

I had my transfer Saturday but have AF aches since yesterday they have felt more intense than usual but they are not going but any hope i had is going, AF is due sat and wouldn't be surprised if it puts an early appearance in    sorry for negativity xx


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

claire - from what i gather AF cramps are pretty normal during 2WW. I'm getting similar and they don't feel like normal. Honestly I don't know when AF is due so not following it but tired, hungry and cramping which could be down to a number of things. Stay positive! 9 days until OTD.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Claire - I've been having AF cramps on and off for the past 2-3 days. My OTD is Wednesday. No spotting as yet but I know AF cramps are common during the 2WW - I've managed to convince myself that she's coming   I just have my fingers crossed and hope I get that BFP! 

I bought my HPTs today (I got three! God knows why) and it's taking all my will power not to use them. We are at a funeral tomorrow so I don't think it would be a good day to test.


----------



## Ni_ki (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies. I am 5dp4dt. I have had horrible cold & cough since the transfer. I don't know if this has affected any chances of implantation.
This morning I woke up really tired, light headed and nauseous. Could these symptoms of progesterone rather than pregnancy.
I am really confused.


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I asked about AF cramps when I had transfer and the doctor told me it's because our ovaries are enlarged from the stimming and all the nerve endings in there are close together and therefore any sensation is usually mistaken for AF cramps. Drink lots of water and the ovaries should stop grumbling.


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Sah78. No hun my clinic make u wait a full 14 days after 5 day transfer. My period is due Wednesday tho and this would work out 14 day post ovulation as I will be 9dp5dt. This seems to be the date most clinics give the patients but mine like to delay it to rule out any chemical pregnancy's I believe. 
I never tested early before accepting by a couple day on my FET which was a 16 or 18 day wait and resulted in a chemical, so a big dissapointment. My 3dt was a 3 week wait. Crazy waiting times lol.  Hope ur keeping well hun.

Jo don't bother testing lovey it's only 1 more day u can do it. It's only 2mrw to hold out  hun. Hope the funeral goes ok n AF stays away.

Hi niki. I had a massive cold after my ET and was convinced my coughing fits would have dislodged the embryo. Defo not tho as my my 4 yr old girl is tucked up in bed. So don't worry about ur cold hun. Baring in mind he progesterone  is what ur ovaries release after ovulating prior to ur period and also in early pregnancy so all the symptoms r the same. Nausea cramping dizzy spell etc. They r symptoms of PMT and also early pregnancy.

Claire do not worry. Cramping is normal. I have had cramps, AF type,  wind pains and weird twinges. It's all normal for an ivf cycle. Good luck.


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Catherine xx Are you going to test on Wednesday?


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes. Hubby's been n got me a couple first reponse tests so it should be picked up on wed but by the very latest Friday.  So I'm  thinking test wed  if it's no positive  then prepare for the worst but test again Friday, to be sure. My OTD isn't until next Monday but if it's failed my AF always shows up first so ill defo know b4 then. Fingers crossed for us ladies on Wednesday  eh xx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey my 2wwers😀

Got my beta result this evening
[email protected] =229 prog 49
[email protected] = 640 prog 58
Doubling time 32.3hours

The doctor and I are happy with the result so no more blood test, now on to the 3week wait to scan. I postponed the scan tomorrow until next week as I don't wanna put myself through that and we are more than likely won't see nothing.

Just gonna enjoy being preggo in the background but still gonna be here to cheer and support you all anyway I can😀
Lex xx


----------



## Ni_ki (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks Catherine-anne. I will try and not read to much into these symptoms 😂. I know it's too early but it's my mind playing tricks on me.
Another side effect of progesterone is wierd dreams. I have been dreaming so much the past few days. Is this happening to you girls
Congrats Lexan! Hope we all have positive results ....🙏🙏


----------



## Hopingforasibling19 (Jun 7, 2014)

Great great news Lexan! Good for you xxx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Fantastic  news lexan. Congratulations  xx


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi all,

My OTD is tomorrow - I know I need to POAS when I go for my first wee but is there anything else I need to know?!?

I've got 2 cheapies from Tesco and a clear blue digital too. I appreciate that 3 is probably excessive 😜 but should I get a first response one? I'll be 12dpt (with 2 x 5 day blasts). 

Excited and scared in equal measures!!!!

Ni_ki - I've had some totally bonkers dreams too during the 2WW. You're not alone with those and I remember reading that other ladies have very vivid dreams as well.

Hope the funeral goes as well as these things can Jo and good luck to you for tomorrow - fx

Good luck and baby dust for all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## clairex3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Morning everyone,  
Fab news Lexan  

After reading everyones positives on aches and cramps i'm going to leave yesterday's negative thoughts behind, this can happen   so a day on the sofa with a pile of magazines, nothing b relaxing 😊  
I hope everyone has a positive day fingers crossed  no AF's in sight! 
xxx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Morning !!!!!

I test and again ----; I still have 4 days until Saturday ; but I am prepare for the worst 😟😟😟; have  lucky day ladies Xxx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi ladies, need some advice...... Ive resisted testing so dont know whether it has worked or not and im 7dp5dt today. I was wondering..... At night i make sure i have a drink before i go to bed (water as advised by the clinic) but i seem to be up and down like a yo yo going to the loo in the night and then when i properly get up my mouth is dry, i feel dehydrated and what i think is my left kidney aches. Is anyone else experiencing this?

I dont have burning or anything like that when i go to the loo and it doesnt have an odour. Any clues

Sarah


----------



## bumpinprogress1978 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hiya,

When I was post transfer and to some extent post egg collection with ARGC I did have disturbed sleep and felt thirsty all the time.  I drank like a fish.  During stimms I was doing 3 litres of milk and 3 litres of water and I thought that was excessive but after collection I upped it by another 0.5 litre naturally.  It meant going to the loo a lot but I was thirsty and very paranoid about still being at risk of OHSS.

Even after collection and transfer OHSS can make an appearence.  If your embryos are bedding in your HCG should start to rise and HCG rises can make OHSS worse.

From what you are saying you may be experiencing your ovaries recovering.  Unless you are doubled over in pain and stop urinating you will be fine but if you do experience any pain you can't handle and don't pee then get yourself checked.

Keep up your fluids and paracetamol is safe to take.  Ibrufen is not though.

I'm now 14wks + 4days thanks to ARGC and my nightly trips to the loo in the middle of the night have continued so it could be a good thing for you.

But don't do a test - its too early.

All the best xxx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for your reply bumpinprogress- wow thats a serious amount of liquid, you must have had an intravenous drip to get that amount in in a day!!! Sadly i cannot drink that amount of fluid, in normal circumstances i drink very little so for me even getting the 2 litres in was a mission. I have been trying and am constantly sipping at water or squash or decaf tea. 
Ive been trying to avoid the headache but have been having a headache the last couple of days so have tried to up the water.

As for my ovaries, they definately went through the mill this time as last time i was fine but have had discomfort this time and have felt the swelling and ive had lots of pulling in ovaries. Im feeling quite tired today but think that its all this progesterone being pumped into my body.

Sarah


----------



## bumpinprogress1978 (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes I did think my liquid intake was excessive.

Have they put you on dexamethasone or prednisalone?  You will find that you will get headaches with this medication.  I finished taking my dexamethasone last week and had headaches two days after and none since.

I had tugging sensations in my groin, stomach and by my belly button.  Was unnerving but I just hoped it was implantation and my body settling down after all the prodding and poking 

Embrace the opportunities to nap if you can, I went super tired around the days after transfer. x


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to make this a "me" post. I'm 4dp5dt and my af would've arrived today. I've just been to the toilet and there's blood when I wiped. There's not loads but it is bright red definitely not old blood. It must be too late for implantation? Just a bit shocked


----------



## sdjkj (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for the advice/info GlassHalfFull.  
Sorry to hear your news Violeta, hope you're feeling better soon.  Take time to rest up and treat yourself-you totally deserve it.  
Blood tests confirmed my BFN today.  Knew it hadn't worked 3 days after transfer when period appeared so no big shock today.
Good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

HappyGirl

That's not late for implantation bleeding. I had implantation bleeding at 7dp5t. As log as it not heavy I would say you still in the game.

Lex


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Lexan 

I'm hoping that I'm just jumping to conclusions as af would've been due today and it's a bad coincidence x


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Congratulation Lex ; I am really happy for you.xxx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi ladies

Just a quick question did any of u get clear stretchy discharge I'm 8dp5dt and had a little when I wiped. It's kinda like ovulation  discharge but not as much.


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Catherine Ann heard of ppl getting it, I can't help I do my pessaries, up the front so always messy xx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks kezza. Hope ur doing good. I use crinone cream up there too so get loads of clumps with that but just thought the clear stuff was strange xx


----------



## Millie x (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me dropping in.  

Sarah, I am also 7dp 5dt and experiencing similar symptoms to you.  I've been having back pain around my kidneys and a pulling around my ovary (my right side) for the last few nights now, maybe longer.  It can be quite worrying and the discomfort has made me feel squeamish at times.  I am also not prone to headaches but had my first the day after et and had another two since. I'm afraid I don't have any answers either, just wanted to let you know there is someone else out there who shares your anxiety.  Thought you might also like to know I had a natural fet with trigger shot only, so no stims for me, yet similar symptoms It's the not knowing... Wishing the time away  

Best wishes to everyone for OTD's and wishing every single one of you lovely ladies a happy ever after ending  

Millie x


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Just POAS and got a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't quite believe it. We've been trying since 2008!!! OMG!!!!

Whoop😂😂😂

Good luck to everyone else who is testing today
Lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah MrsM, Congratulations!!!

July is really a good month😀


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Lex - congratulations to you too 😘


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats MrsM1977 that's great news!!  
Let's hope there are more of us this month including myself! Ha ha!  1 week left to test but now on my hols so I'm determined to stay stress free and chill out!


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Sally - wishing you the best of luck too!!! Xxx


----------



## Catherine-anne (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations Mrs m. Hope all goes well.

For me it was a BFN aswell as AF arriving. That's it for me. The end of our journey, financially we can't afford anymore and it's also taken its toll emotionally. 

Hope there r lots more BFP ladies. Good luck xx


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

So sorry to hear that Catherine-Anne. Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Catherine-Anne so sorry, sometimes life seems so unfair


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Mrs M congratulations hun xx 


Catherine-Anne already messages on cb thread but once again I'm so sorry xxx


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Congrats mrsM, that's a long time to wait for the little stick to show up with good news.


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Kezza and GlassHalfFull wishing you both the very best too xxxx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Mrs M conglaturation !!!!!

Help me please.i do another test in the morning and again ----.Do you think that I have any change to be +++ until Saturday?  I had my Et on 9 and naw is 22 so pass 13days.Anyone have late pozitive tests ?
All my hopes are gone ; again will be another filled. 😩😩😩


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Congratulations MrsM xx

For me it was a BFN. Absolutely gutted. I'm so sad. We have 5 frosties so we will try again - just heartbroken 

So sorry for you Catherine - I was hoping we'd both have good news today. Sending you lots of love xx

Good luck to everyone else in their journeys. Xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Jo   I am so sorry hun really I am xx


----------



## Jo_Hopefor2016 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Kezza   hope you're doing ok xx


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Jo I'm very sorry. I had a bfn from a fresh icsi and had 5 in the freezer. We went on to have a bfp from a fet. I'm now Pupo with another frosty. x x x 

Alecsi sorry not sure of the range between bfp. Fingers crossed it's just late for you. Maybe ask your clinic x x


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Jo and Alecsi.

So sorry to hear that Jo. Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Glasshalf full I am not hoping anymore  at this time I should have a pozitive one. I don't think so that will me more late than that.Xxxx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Millie, glad I'm not the only one! I've been having palpitations too, increased heart rate which hasn't been very nice.
Congrats Mrs M

Anyone else had a racing heart? It only happens for a it 10 mins or so then goes


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

I start as well to bleed a bit, for the moment is brawn but I know that will came.i am feeling very bad , I don't have any words to describe the fling , but this is my end of this round.

I wish you from all my hart good lock to all of you xxx


----------



## cookiesancake (Oct 21, 2013)

Ladies, sorry to butt in,I have been dealing with the 2ww on my own but just wanted to ask, has anyone had a negative and then the next morning detected a faint line on the stick and it ended up meaning a yes? I know, I know, I know, that is the reason you are meant to throw the sticks away. But still....
I did another test today and saw a line so faint I'm not sure I have made it up, have tried looking at it in diffetent lights, still not sure, and this is day 14 so probably not...


----------



## romymichelle (Apr 5, 2015)

Really sorry to hear of those with BFN's. Such a horrible feeling.

Im really pleased to say that we got a BFP this morning ( a day earlier than we should have done the test) I want to be excited but im mostly just worried, after everything that has happened and especially the miscarriage last June. Now for the long wait I guess


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Congratulations romymichelle! Fab news xxx


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Jo and Catherine -  Anne - I'm so sorry thinking of you. Take care.

Many congratulations to Mrs M and Romymichelle. That is great news and gives me hope. Wishing you the best.
x


----------



## Jojo-81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi everyone  

Am new to this whole process and been glued to this thread all week. This is R 1st ivf and both aged 34. Collected 5 eggs 3 of which fertilised. Had one grade 44 pit back in on day 3 the other 2 didn't make it to day 5. Hospital said best outcome I could've got as that's like the Rolls Royce and best quality to put back in.

Anyway this 2ww is driving me mad. Last week after et we went and had a 4 day spa break and I had treatments on 3 of the days  bliss lol. I am off work ATM as I fly for a living and my airline have grounded me until after treatment so spending my days living on the sofa and reading this.

Symptoms have been unbeleivable tiredness! Like constant. Cramps here and there but the last 3 days have had such a migraine! Sore boobs since day one and back pain on and off. Like everyone am constantly doing the knicker check and scared every time I pee lol. Test day is this sun which is also my due on day. Dunno how I feel but feel different somehow if that makes sense. Good luck to every single person on this journey! Praying this works as gonna find it hard to get time off work again for more treatment and have to pay 2. Both us working so just unexplained fertility! That's more annoying sometimes since u cant even pin point why not happening. We have been trying for over 2 years and not even so much as a late period. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

Sarah and Millie - I'm 4dp5dt and having very similar pains today which is new. Saying that I haven't drunk as much water.

Mrs M congratulations.

Catherine-Anne I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN and the fact that you believe it to be the end of your journey. Sending you hugs and hope for whatever you choose to do next.

Jo and Alecsi - sorry it was BFN for you both too 

Congrats romymichelle. Great news!

A week left to test and not sure how i'll cope!


----------



## Millie x (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi ladies,

So sorry to hear of the bfn's this morning! Congratulations on bfps! Such an emotional rollercoaster 

Sorry Sarah, haven't really experienced palpitations, or at least in the way I think ur describing. Do have moments but that's more panic after overthinking things, which is silly really given at the end of the day, what will be, will be  Don't know enough about ohss symptoms but if it is worrying you maybe worth giving your clinic a call just to rule it out and see what they suggest  Thank You you for raising the symptoms and to all the ladies that replied with the same symptoms as i for one am not overthinking the back pain so much!  This morning I had a lot, so far tonight v.little...and now worrying about that  Never happy 

cookiesancake, sorry can't offer any advice but stupidly tested 5dp5dt and know that feeling of almost taking the strip to pieces to see if your imagining it.  In my case probably a false positive and now to scared to test again so will wait to OTD.  In your case, day 14, hope it's a sign of positive things to come 

Best Wishes to all the ladies who are starting out on the 2ww and to those that are due to test soon  

Milliex


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

OMG it's a BFP!! Can't believe it. After 3 years of TTC.

Good luck to anyone else testing today.

x


----------



## MrsM1977 (Jul 17, 2015)

Congrats Smileycat!! Absolutely fantastic news xxx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Smileycat congratulations fabulous news this morning to wake up to!! 

Hoping this time next me I'll be reporting the same!  7 days to go! X


----------



## Jojo-81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Congratulations smileycat!, how exciting for u!!! Must b such a wonderful feeling.xxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Girls

Just joining your thread,  on my 2ww with donor eggs, this is my 4th round, 3 ICSI rounds and them first DE round. Anyone testing early? Im champing at the bit to do so,but scared at the same time, my OTD is Tuesday 28th next week!

Wishing youall well, and luck xxxx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Congratulation and good lock to you all!!!

My period came ; so no hope for me.pass 10 years with hope every monthd; this is my only hope but the God did not want.I will have another chance with nhs I don't know when.I will try again and if is not working that means that God don't want me to have a baby.i am feeling very bad but I use with this feeling from 10 years.

Alex the best for you and thank you very much for all your support. 😟😟😟


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear that alecsi - your time will come. Reading your info have you ever considered sperm donor? I just wasn't having any good quality eggs and my need for a baby was so great that we turned to egg donor and worked for us - just a thought?

Whilst people are waiting does anyone's clinic advise them the following
Not to take baths
Swim
Sit in the sun

My clinic in Spain advised this from the beginning of treatment and up until I reach 12 weeks into pregnancy- currently on 4 cylogest daily and estradot patches 2 every 4 days.


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

I did not think to donor because my husband don't want.But I think that is not meant to be for me a baby, because I had this chance naw and the God did not help me.😕😕😕😕


----------



## clairex3 (Jun 11, 2015)

HI, Betty21
The main advice my clinic gave was to shower or shallow baths for the first few days after transfer and avoiding heavy lifting but other than that to pretty much get on with things just in moderation and being careful , all though the hubby would rather i did absolutely nothing until we test, i told him from the day after transfer (i'm currently 5dp5dt) i have been having AF pains but he asked that instead of thinking its game over to humour him that it could still happen. 

xxx


----------



## 1o11ipop (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi all, 

I have been hesitant to talk on a forum as hadn't previously felt able to share but have heard so many positive things from friends that I felt I should give it a go. To give you a low down on my history; 


Aged 34 -partner 35 (no previous children) TTC 5 years 

6 months clomid 
1 IuI failed
3x IVF failed
1st 11 retrieved 11 fertilised 2 made it to blastocyst only allowed to transfer 1 
2nd 7 retrieved 5 fertilised 2 transferred day 3 
3rd 5 retrieved 3 fertilised 2 transferred day 2 

Took year out to chill and in that time fell pregnant naturally (on cloned) however found to be ectopic and rushed into emergency theatre due to rupture, Right tube removed. 

Am now currently in 2ww having undergone 4th IVF attempt. Very different approach having used PICSI and increased medication. 14 eggs retrieved, 14 mature, 14 fertilised. 2 transferred at 'early blastocyst' stage day 5 (yesterday) and 1 good quality blasto frozen on day 6. 

I'm just wondering if there is anyone that has had successful pregnancy with an 'early blastocyst' as worried that as remaining 12 did not develop as expected that this is not a good sign for ones that have been put back... 

I'd appreciate anyone's insight or experience of similar situation ...


----------



## Smileycat (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for you well wishes on my BFP!  FX crossed for those waiting to test.
x


----------



## Ni_ki (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats Smileycat. 

Ladies I have a quick question as I am currently confused.

I had a 4 day frozen transfer on the 15th july. And since Monday 5dpt I have had symptoms like being light headed, nausea and heightened sense of smell.
I decided to do a test this morning. I am 9dp4dt today😁
I am not happy with 1 test so I decide to use 2 test 1 fr boots and 1 from super drug.

The super drug was positive 
The boots test wasn't 

I am super confused 😁 Am I or not?


----------



## Jbs1976 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Niki, 

my fingers are crossed for you,  I have heard ( but not sure if its a myth)  that you cant get a false positive on tests but you can get a false negative...  so it looks promising if it true xx

I would keep positive and try in a couple of days  

Jbs xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Nicki can what colour dye are they? Pink due tests are more sensitive than blue so if there is one of each then that maybe why, ive heard super drug ones are suppose to be good though, is maybe invest in a FReR one xx


----------



## lmblckmr (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi All,
Just wondering if anyone has any guidance or advice... I'm in my 2ww and feeling a little bloated and have been experiencing very slight intermittent cramps... Test day is Sunday, I had 2et and just hoping it's not another heartbreaking result...
Help is greatly appreciated
Thanks Lisa xx


----------



## Clareabell1973 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi ladies
I am also on my 2 ww although it's now a 1 ww as I am hold way there .
Can anyone tell me the first day I can test , clinic told me 31 st July but the time is really dragging x


----------



## sofef (Jun 21, 2015)

Good luck on Sunday Lisa! I wish you' ll get your precious BFP! 
Last August, in my first IVF cycle, I felt very bloated after egg retrieval (even though I only had 6 eggs retieved), and kept on feeling sore for a week after my transfer! There were days I couldn't stand straight and I felt cramps and pain even when I was relaxing in bed. In my current IVF cycle (7 eggs retrieved) I felt less bloated but still had a sense of pressure in the lower part of my belly. I guess it's normal after all the "bitings" of egg retrieval and the stimulation of the ovaries working so hard for so many days to feel all that stuff. Don't worry, you'll feel better as days pass.
Lots of positive thoughts your way 
Sophia


----------



## wilberdoo (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi imblkmr, I had exactly the same and am now 10 weeks pregnant. Good luck Hun! It's an awful wait!! I had quite bad period pain after ET and lots of weird pain. It's likely to be implantation or your ovaries might still be sore from EC. Mine were even at OTD xxx


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Hello ladies. 

I am thinking to go private for a iui  because I am not afort an ifv , but I don't know if you need to have a good spermogram. Can you help me please !!!!!!!

Thank you xxx


----------



## lmblckmr (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you for you help... As its only intermittent I'm keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Ni_ki (Oct 11, 2012)

Good evening ladies. 
Kezza it's a pink dye test from super drug. I will do a final test on a digital on the OTD 30th July. 

Fingers crossed for all of us waiting to test


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good luck hun xx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello all 2wwers...

Smileycat, Mrs M & Romi - Huge Congrats to you ladies. I am very happy for you.

Jo, Catherine & Alecsi - So sorry to hear your news. Big hugs. Take care of yourselves and never loose hope.

Alecsi - I don't know much about IUI but am sure you need good sperm for it to be able to fertilise eggs. I still think IVF is better. Does your husband take medications to boost sperm before treatment? My husband has serious sperm issues too but he takes sperm medications 3 months prior to each treatment. Finally, I want you to know that God has not forgotten you and he wants you to have a baby because it is his promise to all women. None shall be barren in the land. Go in to the world and multiply. God blesses some people in the morning, some in the afternoon and some in the evening. Never loose hope. Keep fighting. I am sure it will work for you someday. 

Cookies - Any faint line is good. As long as you used it accurately and read it within the timming specified. Fx for u.

Niki - Faint lines are accurate as long as the test stick was good and used accurately. It is possible that one was more sensitive than the other. Fx for u.

1o1 - Early blast on day 5 is very good. With my twin girls. One was an early blast and the other was a late morula. Which is a day 4 feature. And both of them stayed and resulted in my twin girls. I am also pregnant and had 2 blasts and 1 morula transferred but am yet to know how many stuck. My scan is on monday.

Goodluck to all other ladies waiting to test. Fx seriously for more positive news on this thread.


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Morning ladies, underwent our 2nd ìui this month and our OTD is 31st july but again couldn't help myself & tested this morning and got BFP and now questioning it. I tested same time last month with first pee of day and got BFN, today using clearblue digital and 3rd pee this morning got BFP could this still be the drugs or could it be true   
good luck ladies who r still to test xxxx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's hoping I really hope it's right for you.  Surely the drugs would have dispersed by now as I'm due to test day before you and I was naughty and did a test yesterday which was a BFN so now I am disheartened and shouldn't have done it early!  I am trying now to wait.  It shows the drugs have left my system and I'm a day ahead so fingers crossed for you it is the BFP!!


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Sally, I'm really hoping it sticks and thats it right especially as it wasn't the 1st of the day, now gotta try and hold off till at least wednesday. Fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Fingers crossed all the positives stick

I did a test this morning 8dp5dt and got a BFP so over the moon. Ltd is tomorrow. I actually tested on day 5 and got a faint positive. Couldn't resist. Fingers crossed for a sticky one x


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Congratulations Glasshalffull xxx


----------



## Sah78 (May 22, 2014)

Alecsi- I hope you can afford to give it another go. I know what you meant about God not helping I prayed for some help and don't think he listened to me as my period seems to of started. I need to stay positive till test day but doesn't seem hopeful. 

Emeldamichaels- what you wrote made me cry hope it is true.

Good luck to all the two week waiters.


----------



## Alecsi (May 20, 2015)

Sa 78; emeldamichaels  thank you so much ladies.

You make me cry as well hope to be truth.

I can not afort a ifv so I said to try iui.But my husband sperm si not so good.yes he take Walkmans man for fertility. I find a place in cardiff crgw , but they need some analyses first to can say if they can do iui or not.i need to pay 150£ for sperm test and some blood tests.the rezult.i I have it in the same day.i am thinking to go to see what they will say.My icsi round I done it with nhs; I still have another one but I am again on waiting list 6- 8 months.So in the mean time I said to try a iui because I can not afort a ifv.No way.

Good lock to all of you!!!
About God sometimes I don't know what to say , I hope to think to us as well. Xxx


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi ladies can I join you please? I've resisted until now as was determined not to go insane   on this 2ww but it's getting to me now! My official test date is tomorrow but I have to have blood test so will have to wait. This is the furthest I have ever got without bleeding but I've woke up this morning with that dreaded feeling that AF is on her way, for me it's not just cramps but gripey bowels and that's exactly what I have now.   I'm devastated and haven't got out of bed yet today as a result. I have a home test here, would any of you test a day early or just wait and pay privately for the blood test on Monday?

Good luck to everyone still waiting, congrats to the positives and   to those for whom it wasn't to be again this time.xx


----------



## simba32 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi all

could i please join? i had a failed fresh IVF in April/May have had 2 months trying naturally before we do a FET in Aug/Sept. just been on holiday - all chilled out etc etc and OV during that time. I've since had the most amount of symptoms... i think I'm 12dpo and just tested BFN (i know i am testing early). any thoughts?
Since about 6dpo I've had: sore throat (now gone), cough, REALLY bad cold/sinusitis (won't shift), headaches, feel in hot in the skin, tugging feeling 'down there' but this has cleared up, generally feeling pretty rotten... oh, I'm all a titter! ;-)

Thanks ladies

Simba x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm out this month.  Day 22 and AF arrives. 😞 didn't even get near test day which is Thursday.  Early for me am usually 25 - 30 days.  In Croatia so cannot go for round 2 in 5 days I'll have to wait for next cycle.  Feel gutted.  Not easy this is it ladies? X


----------



## clairex3 (Jun 11, 2015)

Nope *sally*theres nothing easy about what we are going through, i've had the start of AF spotting today, not due to test till Wednesday  clinic even said theres still hope but i know these pains are what I experience every month, heartbreaking! We have one frozen embryo which we'll try and use September /October but that seems so far away right now  
 to you , hope you don't have to wait too long xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Clairex3 oh it's horrible!  Feel for you too.. The cramps are just evil and every woman knows the signs!  I have awful months of it too so feeling well sorry for myself tonight even in the stunning Croatia!  I'm sure I'll pick myself up again tomorrow.   Right back at you too!  Take care x


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry sally and clairex3   . You're right, nothing about this is easy;  know exactly what you mean too about knowing the pains are the same. Thinking of you all, you too simba even though I can't be much help.  xx


----------



## blueskye101 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi just joining this thread and hoping it's not short-lived.  Congrats to those with bfps and hugs for those with bfns.  I am 8dp5dt of 2 frozen blastocysts.  Have had positive urine tests and hcg confirmed by blood test at 6dp5dt of 16 however I am concerned this may be a chemical as tests not getting significantly darker and just tonight had pink spotting when I wiped (tmi!).  Getting hcg blood test done again tomorrow but really worried this will be another chemical.  Good luck everyone x


----------



## Jbs1976 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi ladies, 

I hope you are all well,  My test date is on Thursday and i'm starting to go a little stir crazy.

I know the medication will be messing me around but I feel so tired all the time,  and I keep getting headaches behind my eyes ( if that makes sense) Also I had really bad diarrhea on sat :-(  so all in all feel a bit yuk.  I do feel like my AF is coming 

I just cant concentrate on anything but Thursday and reading into everything more and more each day aaaahhhh .  I feel its not worked,  but im not sure if im just feeling negative because of my last fail ICSI

jbs x


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Horrible Jbs1976 isn't it! I thought I was doing ok up until the last two days, been absolutely stir crazy since, felt period is definitely trying to come but can't because of the increased progesterone I'm taking this time. Bloody cruel.xx


----------



## Jbs1976 (Nov 19, 2014)

It is Miss Mayhem, 

I just want Thursday to come so at least I know one way or the other....    

When is your OTD ??

jbs x


----------



## MissMayhem (Feb 24, 2013)

Today mine is, few days for results now even though I don't need them.   xx


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Hello everyone..

Sally - so sorry AF arrived. Big hugs... Take care of yourself.

Sorry for all other BFN's

AFM - I had my first scan today and all went well. They saw 3 sacs but 2 are confirmed for now. 2 contained the gestational sac, pole and heart beats measuring 6 weeks and 5 weeks and 6 days. The remaining one was not clear and appears like an empty sac. I will repeat another scan in 2 weeks time to find out if it commenced as a baby or my body absorbed it naturally.

Hope you are all doing okay xxx


----------



## Ni_ki (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello Ladies

Congrats emeldamichaels! 

Miss Mayhem & jbs1976 AF pains always doesn't mean its negative. Many women experience the pains every month during their MC dates in the 1st trimester. Pls don't give up hope.

I did my test this morning and it's still a BFP so starting to believe it's actually true. 😊 I am 14dpt today!

I hope going forward things will be fine as already been down this road before and had a MMC at 10 weeks 😣

Stay positive ladies fingers crossed ✌


----------



## Jbs1976 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi all 

well I couldn't resist and tested last night ( 3 days early)  it was BFP !!!!!!  OMG I am pregnant !I couldn't stop crying.

I did another test this morn and the lines appeared straight away     

I have to call the hospital on Thursday 14 days 13 days after transfer so I will do one more on thurs morning ,  but all I can say is OMG !!!! 

jbs  xxxx


----------



## Ni_ki (Oct 11, 2012)

Congrats  jbs1976


----------



## emeldamicheals (Mar 18, 2015)

Niki - It is going no where. Is the line getting darker? Fx this pregnancy will stay with you. Congrats once again.

Jbs - congrats my dear. Am happy for you. I echo with you OMG!!!! I know that feeling. That tears of joy....

Hello everyone else...


----------



## GlassHalfFull (May 20, 2013)

Good luck to all the pupo. 

Massive congrats jb very exciting times. Your symptoms sounded like you were pregnant yesterday. We had our transfer on the same day 😀


----------



## Jbs1976 (Nov 19, 2014)

thanks Ladies 

Im still in shock   I though the symptoms was gonna mean it didn't work and it was just the medication messing my body up... 


jbs x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Congrats JBS that's wonderful news  . Nice to hear some BFPs!  

Even though I never got to see my BFN as AF arrived early I'm thankful to recover from the disappointment in stunning surroundings right now.  Our pool over looks the sea so it's great scenery and I'm very relaxed right now.  Will have to try the natural way this cycle now and do IUI 2 next cycle!


----------



## Ni_ki (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes the test darker and came on much quicker. Also I checked the sensetivity the latest test was less sensetive than the previous test. 

For info: the boots (blue)tests are less sensetive than super drug(pink)


----------



## StarryEyed (Nov 9, 2013)

I held out to OTD and its a Bfp! I'm so excited and shocked is crazy x


----------



## sunflower3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm new to FF. Just saw this thread and it is good to be put in touch with others currently waiting for their results after transfer. I get my blood test next week so fingers crossed. Had one embryo transferred (from donor egg) at the weekend, which was left to blastocyst stage. Got others frozen just in case! x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Starryeyed congratulations xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

hi ladies

new to this thread but got my BFP last sat and after lots of losses and heartache I felt this one was a keeper but now I am a bit worried

tests lines got stronger over the past few days and I was quietly confident but today's test is fainter than yesterdays and now I am worried

how much should I worry do you think?

its still a strong line, just not as strong as it was

all tests done with fmu 
xx


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Same type of test, could it be your drinking more ?? Xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

no I dont think so, the only difference is that last night I ate a bit more as been off my food and also I slept rather better than lying awake all night so I would think the wee would be more concentrated rather than less as I wasnt weeing ever hour.
x


----------



## kezza_1980 (Oct 27, 2012)

Could just have been one of those things hun, I'd retest tomorrow see what you think xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

will do, getting private hcg done too as that is what will really help put my mind at rest I think.

Just a waiting game now. 

x


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Morning ladies, good luck to all the bfp's and sorry to all the bfn's.  we did our official test today which was BFN, so glad I've done it today as going away for the day tomorrow and didn't want to ruin it if it was a negative result.  I must admit this month it hasn't hit me as hard as it did last month, I was an emotional wreck (1st IUI),  Having a month off treatment as we go on holiday back end of next week which would clash with any treatment we'd be having at least I can relax by the pool with a few cocktails.  Fingers crossed for September treatment.  Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Here's hoping sorry for your BFN I do believe that the holiday will help and you can relax and unwind a little.  Getting BFN whilst here in Croatia helped as I could just relax and enjoy myself properly and give myself a break inbetween having IUI 2.  I'll get off holiday and fully get myself prepared for round 2.  I'm with you for September baby dust, for us both and everyone else out there x


----------



## Clareabell1973 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sorry for your news here hoping ..
Do u mind me asking your age bracket , I just had failed ivf not sure I can afford another thinking of IUI but at 42 the outcome of a bfp is so low  x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Clareabell sorry to but in but did u try IVF with your eggs or donor?  A friend of mine is same age as you n went to Spain and did donor and it worked for her.  IUI might be worth one shot though as price is more affordable...
IUI I have mixed feelings on I have a friend who it worked second time on and another who didn't work at all, I am hoping it does for me otherwise we need to save for IVF as I don't qualify for NHS funding because of my FSH but I've already taken to the decision of using a donor as mine are very slim to work and I just want the biggest percent chance to work.


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank you Sallyt31, I think the holiday will certainly help as it's not easy and takes its toll, we don't realise the pressure & stress that all the procedures and waiting can cause.  I don't know many people around me that have gone through IUI or IVF, but the few that have something along the way has worked for them.  Anyways, looking forward to some proper sunshine and relaxation and rock on to IUI No 3 in September.  Hope you have a lovely holiday and fingers crossed for you in September xx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

It's strange as my best friend through school life got pregnant with IUI2 and she had been trying 7 years she is currently 7 months pregnant.  My childhood friend who I'm still close to had iCSI and worked second time for them and their daughter just turned 2.  Another old school friend had 2 IVFs and worked for her and their daughter just turned 1 and then a friend who I'm currently talking to a bit has had all 3 IUI attempts and in September will be on the IVF trail.  It's also quite strange that 6 of us who grew up on the same Lane, same age and went to same School 4 of us have all had fertility issues.  Crazy.  
I feel it easier to chat on here though.  I suppose when u are literally going through it u need people who are also in that moment with you who can relate to your emotions and help you with advice and encouragement. 
Have a cocktail or 3🍸🍹🍷😉 enjoy and see you for Sept thread!xx


----------



## MiniJack (Jun 13, 2015)

Blood test tomorrow. Period has pushed through. It'd been trying since Tuesday. Feeling really wiped out, crampy and sick. I'll do the bloods anyway tomorrow. I know it'll be BFN. This process is so tough. 

Congrats and best of luck to all with a BFP. And well done to all for getting through this


----------



## Clareabell1973 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Sally 
I used my own eggs , they were a good grade etc .. I have my follow up appt on 17 Aug , I may ask about donor eggs , worth another shot if we can afford it


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Do u mind me asking how much it cost you?  Were u private or did u pay NHS?  I believe donor egg costs more but not sure if u have someone willing to give you their egg what the price would be there? Although not sure I would do so... My nephew wife offered me hers which is lovely but I'm not sure a good idea in reality.


----------



## Clareabell1973 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm private as hubby has 2 children so we don't qualify .
With all the tests before hand it cost about 6 thousand , we didn't need ICSI on the day so waiting for a refund of 1 thousand .
I have a price list from my clinic in Hull and it's more expensive for donor eggs £4995 but that doesn't include the donors expenses and drugs average drug cost is £1200 eeek that's expensive  x


----------



## here&#039;s_hoping (Oct 21, 2013)

The system isn't very fair when u think about it, hubby has 2 boys from his previous marriage and has a lot of contact with them but because he's not full time carer for them we are eligible for funding in Exeter area, other areas around us it would have been a different story. We've got 4 iui's and 1 IVF.  Sadly 2 iui's not worked so moving on to 3rd in September. 
Hi Sally it gives u hope though knowing that the procedures have worked for your friends but how strange that 6 from same lane r having issues and definitely agree it helps to chat with people going through the same things xxx


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Clareabell definitely expensive even if U know the donor you still have their expenses too.... That's maybe why my friend went to Spain because even with flights and accommodation it came in cheaper.  Will have to thoroughly research it all.  I think if IUI 2 fails I'll start the ball rolling.
It's funny as I think if I get to IUI 3 and it fails do the nurses just say to me well good luck then, close my file and that's me done with?!  It feels so harsh and the guidelines agree with you here's_hoping are difficult.  I am so pleased you managed to get something but again unfair if there are previous children on the husbands side why should you who hasn't got any not have same chance as for example me?  Makes no sense.  Why does each part of the country have different acceptance of age or FSH levels etc? Should be the same.  I feel upset as I work hard and my money goes into the NHS but I fail to meet the criteria for IVF as I'm above the guideline.  It's 14 in Leicester so I am nearer that to Nottinghamshire 9 and I live over the boarder!  Sorry to moan ladies just feel we all are wanting to be loving mums and the battle is already difficult and feel like we have added pressures knowing how many go's and not go's we have to do it in!


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

It is rubbish how different areas have different rules. We have 3 fresh ivf and 3 frozen available to us here but we decided to go private purely because of the success rate difference. Weve just had a BFP at the ARGC in London near harley street and they tailor your ivf to you as an individul and your needs. They dont do a one size fits all approach but it is expensive, so far have spent £16k but by the time we are finished its likely to stop at around £23k but worth every penny so far. Took 4 years to save but completely worth it.

I dont know your situation. But egg sharing would mean you could hVe free treatment.

Sarah x


----------



## Sallyt31 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi Sarah1712
Great news on your BFP and totally worth every penny.  I have friends who's son and daughter-in-law have spent £25k and their son is coming up to one and that to me is just priceless!  They did a lot of IVF with her own eggs here and then they went to Spain used donor egg instead and it worked.  I'm meeting up with them when I'm back to have a chat and understand what they did so that I have something to look at if I need too.  I am confused though how donor egg part is free though? Or is that as it's sharing programme?  Mine aren't great I don't believe but then some ladies who have a lower AMH than I probably thought the same until they fell pregnant.  NHS don't boast you with positivity when they lay down the facts to you.
I'm hoping if we go private I'll feel more confident with everything.  I think we all go through the 'it's never going to work' and the 'it's going to work think positive thoughts!' I try and try to do the later!


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Sally my amh was 2.4 a year before I had my ivf and donor eggs and although that didnt work I did get pregnant naturally with twins (lost my son but not due to bad eggs) and I am now pregnant again so although amh is a good indication it doesnt mean its impossible.

I think what helped me the first time was that I a went to greece and had a hysto and implantation cuts done and a few months later I was pregnant. I also tested pos for hidden c and took the meds for that.

x


----------

